# Thread Requests & Resources



## Null (Apr 9, 2017)

If you know of someone that is probably worthy of a thread, post names here with links to relevant content. It's also a good idea to suggest a board to place it in.

We're still not a personal army. If there's nothing funny about a person, no one will make a thread for you.


*Thread Resources*

"Updating terrible OPs", a guide to improving old threads's first post.
"Archival tools", a guide on how to backup fucking everything.
"Opening post 101", a DIY guide to making a thread.

*Wiki Resources*

With XenForo 2 I'm going to more tightly merge the forum and the wiki. The first post of a thread will likely instead be their wiki article inline with the forum.  That said, if there's a very long thread with a lot of drama, it's a _really good idea_ to start building a wiki article. ED tends to be a clusterfuck and we have no quality control there.

If you want to document someone, I urge you to participate in the Wiki Discussion.


----------



## Cake Farts (Apr 10, 2017)

Do we have a thread on Alix henriol yet?  She's a narc that pretended to be sonic's wife for Fame and to m1lk autists out of money for plastic surgery.  She also started a now defunct website called sonic passion where she and other spergs would go on and ramble about wanting to fuck sonic characters and weird fetishes while getting charged $30 a month for membership.

Her website

http://www.alix-henriol.com/

Her ED:

https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Alix_Henriol


----------



## chadmuska (Apr 10, 2017)

I think Tomska is a good contender for a careercow thread. He's the guy behind those "ASDF Movies" and the post edd episodes of Eddsworld, but recently he's become quite the washup.

There was an incident with Sleepycabin where he didnt pay animators for Eddsworld until 2 years after finishing the video, then when Oney called him out Tom attacked him in a video because he said "faggot" one time and this makes him irresponsible and dangerous to youths or some shit. There seems to be some prior beef over "thin privilige" too.










Speaking of eddsworld, a lot of people wanted a guy named Tord (who was in early Eddsworld episodes but disappeared before Edd died) to return for the finale and Toms response was to write the episode to be something along the lines of Tord being a villain and Tom being the poor victim. What a way to end your dead friends cartoon series, right?

At one point he was so fat that he _couldn't actually diet_; a professional trainer gave up on him and got kicked out of weight loss programs because his alcoholism would've been fatal. He's also had an e-fight with Shadman recently because he "didn't want drama to escalate" which he did by escalating drama from 5 years ago, searches his name on twitter quite frequently which resulted in said e-fight, and theres a bit of feminist/tumblr pandering as sprinkling on the shit sundae:









Allegedly, the undertale characters (yes, seriously) and :islamic: woman were meant to be backers who donated to Eddsworld legacy, and they got fucked over at the last minute because the artist is a hardcore SJW. There are no muslim sounding names in the credits either:







The only thing in the way of me making a thread right now is that a lot of these incidents are hard to flesh out, and I'm sure theres more lost in the annals of time; for the Oney incident I gathered what little I could on the sleepycabin subreddit, due to Tom backpedalling and Spazkid pruning most of the content surrounding it, so if anyone else has more info that'd be fantastic. The other stuff is mostly found on /co/ through archives.

Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/user/TomSka
Twitter: http://twitter.com/thetomska
ED: https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Tomska


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 10, 2017)

Cake Farts said:


> Do we have a thread on Alix henriol yet?  She's a narc that pretended to be sonic's wife for Fame and to m1lk autists out of money for plastic surgery.  She also started a now defunct website called sonic passion where she and other spergs would go on and ramble about wanting to fuck sonic characters and weird fetishes while getting charged $30 a month for membership.
> 
> Her website
> 
> ...


I used to follow her back in the day. She's gone dark.


----------



## TheScooper (Apr 10, 2017)

chadmuska said:


> I think Tomska is a good contender for a careercow thread. He's the guy behind those "ASDF Movies" and the post edd episodes of Eddsworld, but recently he's become quite the washup.
> 
> There was an incident with Sleepycabin where he didnt pay animators for Eddsworld until 2 years after finishing the video, then when Oney called him out Tom attacked him in a video because he said "faggot" one time and this makes him irresponsible and dangerous to youths or some shit. There seems to be some prior beef over "thin privilige" too.
> 
> ...


To add more to this, in the regards of Tord, tom and tord where never on good terms, I remember he made a video a bit after edd's death explaining why he left, but it appears to be lost forever, when tord left he asked edd to remove him as a character from the show, so the finale of eddsworld feels like a total "fuck you, I never got over our fight" problem from tom.


----------



## HG 400 (Apr 14, 2017)

Is it okay if I make a thread on somebody covered heavily by /cow/ but doesn't have a lolcow thread here yet?


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 14, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> Is it okay if I make a thread on somebody covered heavily by /cow/ but doesn't have a lolcow thread here yet?



No.  That can never, ever be done.


----------



## HG 400 (Apr 14, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> No.  That can never, ever be done.



But he's an real LOLcow called ichverbot and I want to make a thread on him to milk him for julay.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 14, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> But he's an real LOLcow called ichverbot and I want to make a thread on him to milk him for julay.



I've never heard of that guy.  Also what's julay?  And what's milk?  Are you talking about tard cum?


----------



## HG 400 (Apr 14, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> I've never heard of that guy.  Also what's julay?  And what's tard cum?  Are you talking about tard cum?



... tard cum?


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 14, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> ... tard cum?



I dunno, you know that thing that got wordfiltered from milk.


----------



## HG 400 (Apr 14, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> I dunno, you know that thing that got wordfiltered from tard cum.



There are wordfilters on kiwi farms?


----------



## LulzKiller (Apr 14, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> But he's an real LOLcow called ichverbot and I want to make a thread on him to milk him for julay.


i heard he played blockland and shit


----------



## Conrix (Apr 15, 2017)

SwankyBox - some faggot who made Undertale theories whines that the gaming world is so mean


----------



## OtterParty (Apr 17, 2017)

Conrix - some faggot who made autistic noises stabs a camera with a cardboard keyblade


----------



## CatParty (Apr 17, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> Is it okay if I make a thread on somebody covered heavily by /cow/ but doesn't have a lolcow thread here yet?




Mr enter?


----------



## The Janitor (Apr 17, 2017)

I was considering making a thread on one Ephrom Josine.  He's mentioned quite heavily on the dreaded Jerry Peet thread as the only legitimate white knight to Peet.  But because I'm busy a lot of the time, I never did it.

Also, what about Adoseofbuckley?

Edit: I posted somewhere else? And provided links? Well, thank Null for Multiquote



> If life wasn't a pain in the ass, I'd totally make an Ephrom Josine thread to go alongside the Jerry Peet thread.
> 
> In case anyone wants to pick up where I've left off, here are the links of interest:
> Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCCLgyXttfTYe9ehYOQnF-Ww (Posts here frequently)
> ...


----------



## Piehole (Apr 17, 2017)

Hey so I recently stumbled across this youtuber (like 20 minutes ago) and it's pretty disturbing and I felt compelled to talk about it here. 

The Youtube channel "daddyofive" is a redneck family who play pranks on eachother and what not. Extremely obnoxious. And it seems like there's some child abuse or something happening. Whatever it is, its really upsetting and these people are incredibly shitty. 

They're constantly harassing their kid Cody and filming him cry, pushing and hitting him, picking on him, etc. 

When people try to tell them they're being cruel they just obnoxiously call them "jealous haters" and stuff.

I found out about them through this video, which shows a lot of the main points in the situation probably better than I can explain.






And here's the channel.

http://www.youtube.com/user/daddyofive

And just watch some of their other videos too and how they act and mostly treat their kid Cody. It's really sad and concerning imo. What do you guys think? 

(i'd make a thread about it myself but this man owns a gun and i am frightened)


----------



## DancinTim (Apr 17, 2017)

ObnoxiousSeaLion said:


> Hey so I recently stumbled across this youtuber (like 20 minutes ago) and it's pretty disturbing and I felt compelled to talk about it here.
> 
> The Youtube channel "daddyofive" is a redneck family who play pranks on eachother and what not. Extremely obnoxious. And it seems like there's some child abuse or something happening. Whatever it is, its really upsetting and these people are incredibly shitty.
> 
> ...



I wanted to suggest the same thing but haha, lolcows are supposed to be funny right??
Anyways I have never hated the term "IT'S JUST A PRANK BRUUH!" more.
Some amazing content!
Haha, makin my kids scream and cry out in fear and distress is funneh!




HA! Gotcha! seeee it's okay cus' in the end I gotcha a new tablet. It's okay! just a prank bruh. Now say the channel outro!




He doesn't even know what traumatized means. None of these kids are smiling at the end of these ""pranks"", they all look distressed and uncomfortable, whatever the kids are saying here is just what the parents have conditioned them to say. And the parents say it's fine because they get money for it and it means more toys and video games! 'I have (toy/video game) how am I being abused hah'




But you know what, if it's all totally staged and fake I still think the kids shouldn't be exposed to this behavior. Being screamed at and followed around with a camera, even when asked to put the camera away the father exclaims "NO!" in a childish manner and will use the excuse "gotta vlog my life" or "my camera/house".
Also people ask if Cody has anger issues and I'd say yes! He has them now because he, the youngest is being bullied the most because younger kids = powerless, will scream and cry more, sweet sweet youtube revenue.

Would not be surprised if he ends up being a school shooter and starts with his family.


Spoiler



ignore me if I sound triggered because I am, just a little



EDIT
Money from Cody's bullying gives them a Disney trip! 
If we take them to Disney then people can't say we abuse them!- Probably what the parents are thinking


----------



## Piehole (Apr 17, 2017)

It's. Really fucked honestly.
And- oh wait did you watch the video? They're not bringing him! They send him somewhere else because he "misbehaved" and will "ruin the trip" And they rub it in his face. He's a /child/. Imagine how this will all affect him whenever he grows up.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Apr 17, 2017)

LulzKiller said:


> i heard he played blockland and shit







*obligatory salty negrating comment here*


----------



## Bluey (Apr 17, 2017)

I been hearing allot about this guy from various Discord Servers.


----------



## Besmircho (Apr 19, 2017)

Oh THIS guy......Honestly though the video "Block out the haters" crap makes me uncomfortable with him saying "We're all happy here", "They have eeeeeeeverything they need" and yeah I agree w/ being conditioned to say those things for the *~Youtube~* ffs they are young so easy for them to do things, Disney one? Fucked up how tf you get upset enough to be like "Darn everyone my son made me upset and misbehaved! Lets ruin his life on the internet"

I'd also like to show at the bottom of his Disney Land prank video description box its written
 Disclaimer: This video is for entertainment purposes only no child was harmed in the making of this video. <-- uHM ok Im sure they've been menTALLY harmed and the fact it says for entertainment purposes? You call, tHIS Entertainment??? Also at the beginning of that same video in the first 2 minutes he sounds childish as fuck, "Its hiSSS Fault" with that high ass pitched voice jfc.


I went to check out his other videos and chose to watch his...how to make a stressball...Uhm......doesn't the dads behaviour kinda....put you off???? I think theres a way to be a child again with your sons or daughters but...I feel this crosses this line of it and is just plain out weird? Idk if thats just me, especially his loud screaming everywhere in the beginning...he's almost acting as one of the sons.


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 19, 2017)

Besmircho said:


> Oh THIS guy......Honestly though the video "Block out the haters" crap makes me uncomfortable with him saying "We're all happy here", "They have eeeeeeeverything they need" and yeah I agree w/ being conditioned to say those things for the *~Youtube~* ffs they are young so easy for them to do things, Disney one? Fucked up how tf you get upset enough to be like "Darn everyone my son made me upset and misbehaved! Lets ruin his life on the internet"
> 
> I'd also like to show at the bottom of his Disney Land prank video description box its written
> Disclaimer: This video is for entertainment purposes only no child was harmed in the making of this video. <-- uHM ok Im sure they've been menTALLY harmed and the fact it says for entertainment purposes? You call, tHIS Entertainment??? Also at the beginning of that same video in the first 2 minutes he sounds childish as fuck, "Its hiSSS Fault" with that high ass pitched voice jfc.
> ...


There is a thread on this dude now and it was featured yesterday


----------



## CatParty (Apr 19, 2017)

Besmircho said:


> Oh THIS guy......Honestly though the video "Block out the haters" crap makes me uncomfortable with him saying "We're all happy here", "They have eeeeeeeverything they need" and yeah I agree w/ being conditioned to say those things for the *~Youtube~* ffs they are young so easy for them to do things, Disney one? Fucked up how tf you get upset enough to be like "Darn everyone my son made me upset and misbehaved! Lets ruin his life on the internet"
> 
> I'd also like to show at the bottom of his Disney Land prank video description box its written
> Disclaimer: This video is for entertainment purposes only no child was harmed in the making of this video. <-- uHM ok Im sure they've been menTALLY harmed and the fact it says for entertainment purposes? You call, tHIS Entertainment??? Also at the beginning of that same video in the first 2 minutes he sounds childish as fuck, "Its hiSSS Fault" with that high ass pitched voice jfc.
> ...



make a thread


----------



## Besmircho (Apr 19, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> There is a thread on this dude now and it was featured yesterday





CatParty said:


> make a thread




Oh sorry about that, I'll do that


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 19, 2017)

CatParty said:


>



Remind me to make a Richard Spencer thread some time.


----------



## The Iconoclast (Apr 19, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> There is a thread on this dude now and it was featured yesterday


Was it taken down?


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 19, 2017)

1911JD said:


> Was it taken down?


no its in lolcow


----------



## The Iconoclast (Apr 19, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> no its in lolcow


https://kiwifarms.net/threads/micha...-mike-martin-daddyofive-mikemartin1982.30137/

It's under Multimedia. Explains why I couldn't find it.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 19, 2017)

Is Bill "Sexual Harassment" "Fuck it, we're doing it live" "Fired from Fox" O'Reilly a lolcow?


----------



## Sunflower Overseer (Apr 20, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Is Bill "Sexual Harassment" "Fuck it, we're doing it live" "Fired from Fox" O'Reilly a lolcow?


Probally, but Kiwi Farms don't do mainstream, unless the subject is on a constant ride without an end, like Shia.

Also if we go by sexual accusations,more than half of the north american media would get a thread on Kiwi Farms.


----------



## CatParty (Apr 20, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Remind me to make a Richard Spencer thread some time.



make a richard spencer thread


----------



## Sunflower Overseer (Apr 20, 2017)

I don't know if it is good, but his name was mentioned sometimes before, Brazilian political cartoonist: Carlos Latuff






Palestine supporter, Israel hater, Commie lover, #DeadtoAmerica type, Endorses cuckoldry, local feminists hate him  after he flipped stances to pander to them and of course Brazilian.

The only negative is that lately he is focusing more on Brazil events so most stuff will be irrelevant to the forum itself.

But here some of this boy good art.


Spoiler



His love for jews.


Spoiler















His endorsement for cuckoldry.


Spoiler
















Robert deniro a hero from the opressed.


Spoiler










His amazing predictions for Venezuela:


Spoiler



















Could even call the guy a commie version of Ben Garrison, but he can't be saved at this point.

His internet presence:
https://twitter.com/latuffcartoons

https://www.facebook.com/realcarloslatuff

https://latuffcartoons.wordpress.com


----------



## bonanus (Apr 21, 2017)

Camila Cuevas seems like a nice candidate for a thread. Despite how the fandom she's in is already cancer, she's pretty much feeding said cancer and being apart of it.

 Undertale fanatic, shitty animator and "talented" artist who takes everything to the extreme. She has a rather large ego, easy to milk, and has a huge victim complex. Also sends her white knights on purpose to attack others. She animates and does everything aside from the music in her flash series, "Glitchtale", in which I have no idea how it attracted any attention. It's amusing to see her fans constantly bash others and be encouraged to do so.

 The drama that's been happening lately is hilarious to watch, proving so many points about her personality being awful. Exceptional individual.

  Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/user/camilacachito2929

  Deviantart: https://camilaanims.deviantart.com

  Tumblr: https://www.camilaart.tumblr.com/

  Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/CamiAnimations/

  Patreon: https://www.patreon.com/camilacuevas

  Twitter: https://twitter.com/camilacuevaszu?lang=en

  In other words, she's an even shittier Renee.


----------



## Black Waltz (Apr 21, 2017)

join showderp said:


> Camila Cuevas seems like a nice candidate for a thread. Despite how the fandom she's in is already cancer, she's pretty much feeding said cancer and being apart of it.
> 
> Undertale fanatic, shitty animator and "talented" artist who takes everything to the extreme. She has a rather large ego, easy to tard cum, and has a huge victim complex. Also sends her white knights on purpose to attack others. She animates and does everything aside from the music in her flash series, "Glitchtale", in which I have no idea how it attracted any attention. It's amusing to see her fans constantly bash others and be encouraged to do so.
> 
> ...


I wonder what happened to Renee..


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Apr 22, 2017)

I think I may have found somebody with potential as a minor horrorcow or a schizocow. Someone who goes by the name of "Insane Comedion".



















 

I suspected that he was just one of those character-gimmick accounts you'd see in the earliest days of vlogs until I noticed that he's removed those old callout videos & he appears to have a habit of wiping out videos that date back to four months ago. I'm not sure what to make of him.


----------



## Sunflower Overseer (Apr 22, 2017)

Sunflower Overseer said:


> I don't know if it is good, but his name was mentioned sometimes before, Brazilian political cartoonist: Carlos Latuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I made the thread here:
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/carlos-latuff.30245/


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 22, 2017)

Sunflower Overseer said:


> Could even call the guy a commie version of Ben Garrison, but he can't be saved at this point.



More a commie version of the parody of Ben Garrison, as Latuff is completely unironic about his over the top anti-Semitism.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Apr 22, 2017)

I've known of this guy for years, but after I recently found him through the Technodrome forums and a small article on some wikia about him (here), I'm thinking CyberCubed needs a thread. I'm currently trying to get some information worthy of an OP, but the problem is this guy is fucking prolific. No joke, in nearly every forum he's been on (some since 2003/2004), he has over 10,000 posts, and I don't know where to start with this guy.

Best I got is that he's very well-known in the TMNT and Pokémon fandom, though I know him best through the latter, and he's quite the massive sperg disguised as a troll. So much so that people actually can't stand him, but they keep him around as their own personal amusement/punching bag until they tire of him and ban him (he was recently banned from the Technodrome forums, though I don't know how permanent it is). I don't know exactly what he does in the TMNT fandom (though apparently he chased off the showrunner of the current TMNT cartoon from the forums, posts/screencaps featured below), but on Serebii, outside of complaining about how the anime hasn't been the same since May left, he's best known for writing “A Day Inside May” (archive link), a smutfic of Ash Ketchum fucking May (pretty sure they're still both ten years old in the fic), and the 50+ chapter fic “Two of a kind”, which is apparently popular with the Ash/May shippers. Both links contain autistic comments from readers and the author himself.

Some links and screenshots from what I found:

Bulbagarden profile (not active, page of all 25 postings)
IGN profile (was previously known as CyberCubed here, but changed his name)
Example post from ToonZone:


Spoiler: screencap









Two people talking about how they found the Advanceshipping pairing through CyberCubed:




You need to be a member on Technodrome to easily find more of his posts, so here's a thread where members laughed about him 'til it got derailed.
Some quick Technodrome post examples that made me lol:
http://forums.thetechnodrome.com/showpost.php?p=1674259&postcount=20
http://forums.thetechnodrome.com/showpost.php?p=1639355&postcount=2
http://forums.thetechnodrome.com/showpost.php?p=1639364&postcount=5
http://forums.thetechnodrome.com/showpost.php?p=1623510&postcount=117
Pokemon: The (Possible) Live-Action Movie (page 2) (example post)

From this thread:


Spoiler: screencaps











Tumblr post:


----------



## Ol' Puss (Apr 26, 2017)

Is there a thread on Cher?  

I think with all the insane shit she tweets out, I think she might be worthy of a thread.




 

 

I'll just leave a couple of samples.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 26, 2017)

Perverted Cat said:


> Is there a thread on Cher?



Not yet but you should make one.


----------



## Ol' Puss (Apr 26, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Not yet but you should make one.


 
I have been.  Got it in drafts now.


----------



## Mr. Burgers (Apr 26, 2017)

I AM A FAGGOT


----------



## DICKPICSRUS (Apr 26, 2017)

I've posted about her in my mmd community watch thread but I think she might deserve a thread for her chimpouts on DA

http://jadedalicorn.deviantart.com/
https://jadedalicorn.tumblr.com/
http://mikupirate.deviantart.com/


she's 30 years old and she acts like a highschooler.
she likes to make status on  her DA when called out her criticized
http://archive.md/sNDGU
http://archive.md/85MOg
http://archive.md/f3VlF





her work she mostly deleted most of them so here all that I could find


----------



## HG 400 (Apr 27, 2017)

I'm not one for writing OPs but I just found out this retard *literally sued somebody for reviewing a skyrim mod* and I can't wait to see her on Take That Off The Goddamned Internet.

https://www.reddit.com/r/skyrimmods...s_up_with_the_drama_surrounding_the_floating/



Spoiler



Sasha Kelley
https://www.facebook.com/Tarshiana
https://www.twitch.tv/tarshana
http://fextralife.com/author/tarshana/
http://tarshana.deviantart.com/gallery/60914243/Skyrim-Mods
http://tarshana.deviantart.com/
http://tesalliance.org/forums/index.php?/profile/82876-tarshana/
https://github.com/Tarshana


----------



## CatParty (Apr 27, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> I'm not one for writing OPs but I just found out this retard *literally sued somebody for reviewing a skyrim mod* and I can't wait to see her on Take That Off The Goddamned Internet.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/skyrimmods...s_up_with_the_drama_surrounding_the_floating/
> 
> ...




Not a lolcow


----------



## HG 400 (Apr 27, 2017)

CatParty said:


> Not a lolcow



edgy


----------



## Null (Apr 27, 2017)

If anyone wants to help Dynastia write an actual OP for that Sasha cunt go ahead and do it but I'm not his fucking nigger and neither are any of my mods. Don't waste my fucking time by expecting me to archive shit and write your posts for you. Why even bother linking to social media if you're not going to archive it? Might as well not fucking bother you cunt.


----------



## HG 400 (Apr 27, 2017)

Null said:


> Why even bother linking to social media if you're not going to archive it? Might as well not fucking bother you cunt.



I don't regret a single one of the sixteen seconds it took.


----------



## Sunflower Overseer (Apr 27, 2017)

lol we need a community thread watch for skyrim modding!
I remember the guy who took down all his mods because some people were mean to him on the election day...
The faggot which made crappy private mods only to his "friends" and sperged so hard when they got leaked...
The gal from skyrim romance mod that got bonus points to make Twilight fangirls panties got wet...
The entire paid modding shitstain that created a glorious drama and many friendships were broken that day...



But I am too lazy to make said thread.
Edit: If someone wants a base to start, watch some of this faggot videos:


Spoiler


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 27, 2017)

https://lolcow.farm/pt/res/368757.html

This is AxelAsh, I'm going to work on a thread for her in BP but I'm feeling lazy in terms of infogathering and I'm busying myself with learning code.


----------



## Literally Hitler (Apr 29, 2017)

There's a blog where an autistic guy writes stories about killing Mexicans and aliens.

http://www.autisticwritings.com/

There's not much information about this guy, but his stories are exceptional enough that it might be worth making a thread.


----------



## DirkBloodStormKing (May 1, 2017)

SNAFU Radio is _*definitely*_ someone that should get a thread. He's a misogynistic, homophobic, Red-Piller, car fucker ,and flat-earther who actually made a video trying to justify marrying 13 year old girls. 

Some dude named Suit Yourself actually made a video calling SNAFU Radio out on his disgusting bullshit.





Don't know whether he would be a Horrorcow or Manosphere because he shows A LOT of elements of both, especially considering his views of pedophilia and his blatant hatred of women (and how much he wants to control women, especially young girls).


----------



## Feline Darkmage (May 1, 2017)

DirkBloodStormKing said:


> Horrorcow or Manosphere



If he openly espouses Red Pill/MRA/etc ideology than he's very clearly manosphere.


----------



## DirkBloodStormKing (May 1, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> If he openly espouses Red Pill/MRA/etc ideology than he's very clearly manosphere.


He does edorse Red Pill/MRA/Alt-Right ideology. He also endorses pedophilia which was why I thought Horrorcow.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (May 1, 2017)

DirkBloodStormKing said:


> He does edorse Red Pill/MRA/Alt-Right ideology. He also endorses pedophilia which was why I thought Horrorcow.



https://kiwifarms.net/threads/snafu-radio.30485/
And I just whipped a quick thing up about him after watching the video and scanning his channel.


----------



## Cake Farts (May 2, 2017)

There's been a cow I've been keping to myself for a bit now.  Her name is Leeanix,  but she has also went by DestroyahDes in the past.  Leeanix is known throughout DA  for having extremely strict rules for her "true followers" which includes ass kissing everyone of her posts and talking about how superior her art is even though it's utter crap.  She's made an OC which she believes is better than all OCs ala Chris Chan,  and is working on a comic with him now.  (she's also been slacking at that too).



Spoiler: you want to know what she calls her fabulous oc?





 his name is scary fear.





Spoiler: her superior art





 

 





Also she let her fat disabled bird fuck her hand



and of course ,  I have thumbnails of her chimp outs. Generally she does damage control pretty fast so screen grab when you can.

 

  



Spoiler: her rules



 





Spoiler: accounts and ed



http://leeanix.deviantart.com/
http://thagirion.deviantart.com/
http://thagirion.livejournal.com/
http://destroyahdes.deviantart.com/ (inactive)
https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/DestroyahDes (ED page)
https://www.youtube.com/user/destroyahdes (old youtube)
https://www.youtube.com/user/Thagirion9 (active)



I've been meaning to write an op on her but I don't feel like digging through her sea of shit so this is all I gathered.


----------



## chadmuska (May 2, 2017)

I'm 99% sure her OC is just a barely edited _Fear _from Inside Out. Don't think I need to point out the irony there.


----------



## Cake Farts (May 2, 2017)

chadmuska said:


> I'm 99% sure her OC is just a barely edited _Fear _from Inside Out. Don't think I need to point out the irony there.


It is.  And people have pointed it out too in the past,  which lead her to absolutely lose her shit.  It was hilarious and I sincerely hate myself for not grabbing caps of it then.


----------



## Pikapool (May 3, 2017)

George Takei he's been acting like a lolcow since the election that and a huge hypocrite
http://madworldnews.com/donald-trump-george-takei-melt/
https://www.reddit.com/r/The_Donald/comments/5saxsy/george_takei_is_a_degenerate_hypocrite/
http://thefederalistpapers.org/us/hypocrite-george-takei-doubles-down-on-racist-remarks
http://twitchy.com/dougp-3137/2016/...es-drastic-course-change-on-rigged-elections/









https://sneed-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/8a/52/bc/8a52bc36997449bbada4213bf221caf2.jpg


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 4, 2017)

OH MY! What kind of cow would George be?  But I can agree on him. There is loads of material on him.


----------



## Pikapool (May 5, 2017)

probably lolcow or dramacow


----------



## Jaiman (May 5, 2017)

you guys ever heard of christian weston chandler?


----------



## Ruin (May 5, 2017)

Jaiman said:


> you guys ever heard of christian weston chandler?



Who dat?


----------



## Jaiman (May 5, 2017)

Ruin said:


> Who dat?


an autistic weirdo who used to write these fanfiction comics called Sonichu. he did a lot of shit but he ain't too bad looking tbh.


----------



## chadmuska (May 5, 2017)

Jaiman said:


> an autistic weirdo who used to write these fanfiction comics called Sonichu. he did a lot of shit but he ain't too bad looking tbh.


is he hot and would you have sex with him?


----------



## Hanamura (May 5, 2017)

Have I got a person for you guys: Lokelani Kahele/lokelani/lohkay
She's a weebshit artist who recently got into drama over her comments about bisexuals- acting like bisexuals in hetero relationships were the ultimate traitor scum. While she's not okay with bisexuals, she's totally okay with rape, beastiality, incest, guro, and nazis!
I'm not too confident in threadmaking skills, but I can at least dig up some links
Her twitter and some of the content you can expect from her:
https://twitter.com/lohkay (http://archive.md/h6gVb)
https://twitter.com/lohkay/status/860513313523769344 (http://archive.md/BIPox) The tweet that caused all the drama that brought her to my attention
https://twitter.com/lohkay/status/860583862597861376 (http://archive.md/51xEQ) Her response to all the backlash? "weh I'm just gonna draw some rape fuck da h8rs ;-;"
https://twitter.com/lohkay/status/860584432608043008 (http://archive.md/WL4me) Defending beastality ala todokaras style
https://twitter.com/lohkay/status/857023450531020800 (http://archive.md/TMy7M) Beastiality art
https://twitter.com/lohkay/status/855621203616083969 (http://archive.md/e40dD) Nazi rape incest art
Other social media:
https://www.instagram.com/lohkay/ (http://archive.md/gZ4Yi)
lokelani.deviantart.com (http://archive.md/VYBtH)
https://www.facebook.com/lokekahele (http://archive.md/wMtWk)
www.inpassingcomic.com (http://archive.md/uebzR)


----------



## RK 672 (May 5, 2017)

Hanamura said:


> Have I got a person for you guys: Lokelani Kahele/lokelani/lohkay
> She's a weebshit artist who recently got into drama over her comments about bisexuals- acting like bisexuals in hetero relationships were the ultimate traitor scum. While she's not okay with bisexuals, she's totally okay with rape, beastiality, incest, guro, and nazis!
> I'm not too confident in threadmaking skills, but I can at least dig up some links
> Her twitter and some of the content you can expect from her:
> ...


Made one: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/lohkay-loke-kahele-lokelani-kahele-nicole-lokelani-kahele.30605/


----------



## Jaiman (May 6, 2017)

chadmuska said:


> is he hot and would you have sex with him?


*she/her


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (May 6, 2017)

I'm curious if anyone else thinks a Salt Mine thread on 13 Reasons Why might be warranted. Maybe in Events and Happenings?

Stuff like this is everywhere...

Psychiatrist Demands Netflix Remove '13 Reasons Why From NetFlix

Psychologists warn '13 Reasons Why' could inspire copycat suicides

Netflix’s 13 Reasons Why is an irresponsible dramatisation of teenage suicide

City Warns School Principals About Possible Effects of '13 Reasons Why'

Facts About Teens, Suicide And '13 Reasons Why'

And on and on and on... There must tens of thousands of articles on the series by this point. And I haven't even tried looking on Zuckerbook or Tumblr or (god help us all) FanFiction.net yet. Watched the first two episodes last night.  Eh. Not horrible, more like some sort of 1970s/1980s After School Special, now with bonus swearing and mysterious dude in red Mustang driving around listening to Joy Division.  

I guess a mark against such a thread is the fact  that there's not (so far as I am aware) any sort of defined community around the series, unlike Sherlock or SU or a lot of other things people get wound up about. Might by more media hype than salt mine in that case. Dunno.

*

*


*
*


----------



## Y2K Baby (May 6, 2017)

chadmuska said:


> is he hot and would you have sex with him?


Christian Weston Chandler is fat and I would not have sex with him.


----------



## MW 002 (May 6, 2017)

How about one on KindredGhoul?

An undiagnosed bipolar transgender on DeciantArt who has a bad habit of replying to people's comments, only to block them shortly after because he can't handle any sort of disagreement. I've mentioned them twice in the obscure laughingstock topic, but I'm simply too short on time to compile a thread worthy OP

Prime example shown here:

http://comments.deviantart.com/1/644971784/4261508285?offset=25#comments

Also frequently makes callout journals pretty much all the time, only to delete them shortly afterwards. 

Encyclopedia Dramatica Article: https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/User:FreeWill/Dreampurr


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (May 6, 2017)

There is a crazy woman named "gendermom" who transed her son and calls him "penis girl".
She has a blog and in 2013 wrote about her then 5 year old son getting an erection in the bathtub.

https://gendermom.wordpress.com/2013/12/03/my-daughter-has-an-erection/

_Cognitive dissonance, anyone? 
Yes, life is interesting when your five-year-old daughter has a penis.

 It’s Monday night. She huffs, annoyed.  She’s in the bath playing with her rubber ducks. “I hate it when my penis sticks up like that.”

I look into the bath water. Yup, she’s got a little erection going on.

 OK, Mom, be cool.

 “Why don’t you like it?”

 “It’s just so annoying! Like, it sticks out of my underpants sometimes. It’s not comfortable.”

 “Hmm, yes, that does sound annoying. I think there are some special underpants for girls with penises. Shall we try to get you some of those?”

 “Yes, please! Can I pick them out? I want black ones!” (She’s in a sort of kindergarten Goth phase – everything’s gotta be black.)

 “You bet, kiddo. Black it is.”

 She smiles and resumes playing with her collection of rubber duckies.

 Whew! Normalcy maintained, once again, despite a reality in which I am pretty certain that I can actually FEEL my brain attempting to re-wire itself in order to process the world wrought by my fabulous trans daughter.

 The trick? Believing it’s normal, and showing her that I believe it is. Or faking it really well when my mind is stuck in spin cycle as I watch my lithe little princess with her long, blond hair, sporting an erection in the bathtub.

 The thing, this IS normal. It’s natural. Yes, it’s somewhat rare to be transgender (perhaps one in a thousand?), and it’s not widely understood or accepted, but it’s normal because it happens.

 It’s happened to us._


----------



## Feline Darkmage (May 7, 2017)

We already have an r/Hapas thread, but EurasianTiger needs his own spin-off


----------



## Mr. Burgers (May 7, 2017)

I just want to talk about Null and my history.

Back in October 2005, I was working at the AMC Theatres and AOL Instant Messenger had this Cry Wolf game. There was this hot woman from the 951 named Megan and she and I kept winning the game

and then at some point she started sending me AIM messages with [null] in them

And she mailed me a copy of the movie cry wolf special for me

When all else fails blame Megan. This one is like supermodel status.


----------



## Mr. Burgers (May 8, 2017)

http://www.youthink.com/forum.cfm?action=read&forum_id=6&q_id=3218858&archive=0&set_one=1

Stupid girl from YouThink. Redreine. This bitch actually called the Mountain View, CA police on me after I promoted a post on my Author Jesse Radin page where she said someone should call the cops on me.

She is evil and I hope people actually read this and dox her


----------



## TheFrogMenace (May 10, 2017)

No on the RoseBeast thread?


----------



## CatParty (May 10, 2017)

TheFrogMenace said:


> No on the RoseBeast thread?



yup sure looks like a no


----------



## TheFrogMenace (May 10, 2017)

CatParty said:


> yup sure looks like a no



Ah, what a shame. I'll see how the lolcow develops and see if it does anything interesting.


----------



## Sunflower Overseer (May 10, 2017)

TheFrogMenace said:


> No on the RoseBeast thread?


Make a better one, and achieve experience first, rather than create threads prematurely.


----------



## Henry Wyatt (May 11, 2017)

I found a reddit user named corgiwiggle who admits to fucking dogs and defends pedophillia  https://www.reddit.com/user/Corgiwiggle/


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (May 11, 2017)

Sinners Sandwich said:


> There is a crazy woman named "gendermom" who transed her son and calls him "penis girl".
> She has a blog and in 2013 wrote about her then 5 year old son getting an erection in the bathtub.
> 
> https://gendermom.wordpress.com/2013/12/03/my-daughter-has-an-erection/
> ...


https://kiwifarms.net/threads/gendermom.30744/


----------



## HG 400 (May 13, 2017)

can we dox her before pol does?


----------



## WW 635 (May 13, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> can we dox her before pol does?


Lol @DNJACK made me mute the sound on account of her squealing like a pig baby. Let's dox her.


----------



## DNJACK (May 13, 2017)

i was actually sure that was a pig


----------



## WW 635 (May 13, 2017)

UncleMoeLester said:


> I found a reddit user named corgiwiggle who admits to fucking dogs and defends pedophillia  https://www.reddit.com/user/Corgiwiggle/


Does he sperg out when confronted or is he just gross?


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (May 13, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> can we dox her before pol does?


Is she literally throwing salt on the ground or what?


----------



## LulzKiller (May 13, 2017)

By way of shit on my Twitter I came across this thing called the "U.S. Freedom Army" that is seeking to enlist "freedom fighters". They seem to be the sort of group similar to sovereign citizens who likely are getting investigated by some form of federal agency.

http://www.usfreedomarmy.com/














What about the leader of this army, Lewis Shupe?









This seems to be his channel, with one video:





Social media platforms:
https://twitter.com/lewishshupe?lang=en

https://www.linkedin.com/in/lewis-shupe-69056236

https://www.facebook.com/lewisshupe

He's an author of two self-published books; Presidential Diary and Presidential Diary II:

http://www.presidentialdiary.net/

https://www.amazon.com/Presidential-Diary-Lewis-Shupe/dp/1608445429

https://www.amazon.com/Presidential-Diary-II-Chance-Armageddon/dp/145751608X/









There's an interview on scribd of Lewis, I'll show one particular highlight:

https://www.scribd.com/document/148...with-Lewis-Shupe-author-of-Presidential-Diary





I don't think this is enough for me to create a thread w/o feedback, albeit I never really made one about a lolcow/group.


----------



## AnOminous (May 13, 2017)

Nice prison issue pedo glasses.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (May 14, 2017)

LulzKiller said:


> By way of shit on my Twitter I came across this thing called the "U.S. Freedom Army" that is seeking to enlist "freedom fighters". They seem to be the sort of group similar to sovereign citizens who likely are getting investigated by some form of federal agency.
> 
> http://www.usfreedomarmy.com/
> 
> ...



Holy shit that guys Scot from SNAFU Radio, we already have a thread about him lmao.
Also @AnOminous, this guy is literally a pedophile too.


----------



## AnOminous (May 14, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Holy shit that guys Scot from SNAFU Radio, we already have a thread about him lmao.
> Also @AnOminous, this guy is literally a pedophile too.



I am virtually unable to contain my shock, he said, while being completely unsurprised.


----------



## Henry Wyatt (May 15, 2017)

Cricket said:


> Does he sperg out when confronted or is he just gross?


he spergs out when called out and even used an alternate account but ended up saying something he intended to say on his main. Most of his comments are removed because he is a sick fuck so ceddit may help see more lulzy posts


----------



## chadmuska (May 15, 2017)

ToonKriticY2K / CarToonZ / FlameAmigo619 / Zak Kayes is a brony youtuber who reviews cartoons. Under most circumstances he'd probably just have his videos uploaded in the MLP community watch, but in recent years this mans has been involved in a few convention incidents.

For starters he's friends with FNGR, a pretty big lolcow within the MLP youtube community for being drama-alert if keemstar was a fat, illiterate and middle-aged autistic mexican who also managed to be a spineless coward. Where it gets really interesting though is that Toon allegedly *cucked* FNGR at a bronycon orgy:



But somehow in that some orgy he didn't stop at fucking his BFF's girlfriend, no, _he decided to *also rub his cock on another persons MLP plushie* after they got kicked out of their own hotel room prior to said orgy_:



http://mintyroot.me/post/145374547695/quick-recap-of-the-entire-drama-with-toonkritic
https://archive.md/4z4g4

Minty asked for apologies a couple of months after from toon, where his response was to attack and mock Minty for committing the grave sin of... being from Quebec.

*BUT WAIT, THERE'S MORE! *

FNGR's girlfriend then decided to give Toon money, which she earned by scamming her own community, and Toon in response scammed her. It's a scam within a scam.

About two weeks ago however, a few horsefuckers from /mlp/ decided to  Toon by stealing his hat and putting it in a toilet. In response, Toon decided to sperg out and spread false accusations that they demanded sexual favours from a trans brony to get the hat back:




http://www.horse-news.net/2017/04/to-the-toilet-and-back-again.html

(Also he wears plastic shutter shades in public and that's just unacceptable, c'mon now dude.)

https://www.youtube.com/user/ToonKriticY2K/videos
http://flameamigo619.deviantart.com/gallery/
https://twitter.com/ToonKriticY2K
https://twitter.com/xRealCarToonZx/


----------



## Predator_Too (May 15, 2017)

Alright, guys, I've encountered this... particular specimen before. He's an annoying sack of ass, but I don't know if he qualifies for "full lolcow." Just want to get some feedback to see if he's worthy of a thread here.

Meet Joshua Phillips, AKA MeowthRocket.
 (the guy on the right)
 
Who is he, and why do I think he's a lolcow, you may wonder. Well, for starters, he's an annoying manchild who always talks IN ALL CAPS WHEN SPEAKING and doesn't know how to shut up, he's a Pokemon fanboy, a furry, and a brony. Pretty standard stuff, mind you, but it gets worse.

Behold his extremely popular DeviantART account:
 
...and his favorites gallery:

(inflation and butt garments fetish, anyone?)

He's done a lot of editing on TV Tropes over the years:  http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/el.php?findfor=MeowthRocket
He's on the Anthrocon message boards: https://www.anthrocon.org/user/9746/meowthrocket
He's briefly mentioned in a Pittsburgh Post-Gazette article: http://www.post-gazette.com/local/c...on-unleashed-on-Downtown/stories/201407030092

Here's a couple of selections from a panel feedback post from 2014: http://www.anthrocon.org/node/18973/furry-feud-2014-feedback
And I quote:

"Hi! I thought the panel was hilarious, great synergy between you and the other host, but maybe for next year you should keep the actual contestants in mind? I'm not sure exactly how you would pick the "families" other than random audience participation, but the first gentleman on your team in the first round was....inappropriate at best. The rest of the show was a joy but I couldn't help but to feel a little uncomfortable at some of his comments."

"I second the distaste for the first male, the Meowth. He got quite...disruptive, from early in. While I would disagree with pre-screening due to it ruling out the chances for a lot of people to play, those without four other friends, it would make sense to at least ask a question or two, before the game starts proper, to make sure the people you bring up won't cause undue stress or speak offensive comments."

"I also agree about the the first guy.  He was also at Who's lion is it anyway and he was ackting the same way."

...
Without power-leveling too much, I can tell you that I've heard from "Top Men" that he goes to every Anthrocon and he always acts like an irritating shit. I've heard him referred to as "The World's Most Annoying Brony." He always carries around a Meowth backpack and several plushies. In either 2013 or 2014, he was seated behind my source at the My Little Pony panel and his plushies were taking up their own seat in an already crowded room. A furry named "Rabbi Tom" basically told him to fuck off and let other people sit in the plushies' seat. In 2014, during the Jim Cummings voice actor panel, while the host joked that the audience should mess with the currently absent Jim Cummings's Wikipedia article, Meowth yelled out, "SAY THAT HE USED TO BE KNOWN AS JANE CUMMINGS." Classy. In 2015, he was apparently drunk and singing about how he was going to take off his pants (in a public con space, mind you). In 2016, at the Zootopia panel, he said something along the lines of, "I HEARD THAT ORIGINALLY JUDY HOPPS WAS KILLED AND GROUND UP IN A MEAT GRINDER AT THE END." He also loudly yelled, "FUCK!" when he bumped his hand against the table (in the presence of young children, mind you). He whined about staying there but also wanting to see the My Little Pony panel. He loudly sat there and couldn't make up his mind before he left.

Okay, you say. He sounds a little annoying, but who cares? Believe me, it gets worse.
Did I mention he's also got a FiM Fiction account: https://www.fimfiction.net/stories/relevance?search=MeowthRocket
Let me read you a couple of passages:

As Joshua James Rocket sat on the cold bench, looking at all those other kids playing and swinging and laughing, he couldn't help but smile. He was a tender-hearted boy, loving children and animals alike... but he also had a bad habit of being more than a little naive at times, being made fun of for believing in things like unicorns and ghosts and fairies.

"Look at them all..", he sighed happily, "Mikey's on the swingset, Julie's on the monkey bars, Jonny's taking his pants o- HEY HEY!". Getting up, he yelled out to one of the kids. "Jonny, don't moon the cars!".

Hearing the laughter of the other kids as the young boy pulled up his trousers, Josh sat back on the bench and blew a strand of his hair back in bemusment.

"I swear one day, those kids are gonna moon or spit on the wrong person and then they'll be in all sorts of big trouble... I swear-"

Okay, pretty standard self-insert fanfic. Whatever.
But wait, there's more!

"Burn him... BURN HIM!"

"The flames are starting to take light... praise the lord!"

Hearing the garbled voices, Josh slowly began to regain his sense and was able to look around... but what he saw quickly made him wish he hadn't...

"What... WHAT THE HELL?"

He was splayed out against a big tree in what he could only guess was the Everfree Forest, he hands outstretched and his legs bound together, making him look like he was being crucified. His hands were held fast by nails going through not just his palms, but his wrists as well, allowing lines of crimson liquid to stream out. Jagged cuts and wounds were opened all over his body, blood saturating what had once been beautiful garments and ravaging them forever. Looking down, he could see a group of ponies starting a fire beneath his feet and through the flames... he could see one of them clearly.

"You... YOU'RE THAT PONY FROM EARLIER! THOROUGHBRED PHELPS!"

"I'm surprised a selfish human like YOU would remember that! You don't belong here, heathen!"

"WHY! WHY ARE YOU DOING THIS?"

"Hell itself has spawned you to our land and we must eradicate all of the demons! Praise Celestia!"

Wow... Shit just got real.

It took the 6 ponies just a few minutes, led by the speeding Pinkie Pie, to get to the Everfree forest and immediately a feeling of coldness filled them... a feeling like a life had been taken.

"Guys... I don't like this...", Fluttershy quivered in fear.

"He's probably just lost or something...", Rarity comforted the pegasus, although it was apparent she was terrified too.

"Yeah.. I'm hoping that...", Rainbow Dash started to say before a smell reached her. Raising her snout in the air, a putrid smell entered her nostrils and made her gag... soon the smell had reached the others and made them nearly retch, Twilight having to cover her mouth to keep from losing her meal.

"What's that smell?", She managed to gag out

"It.. it smells like...", Pinkie Pie started to say before she looked up and saw the faint traces of smoke rising from near the middle of the forest. Without wasting a second, the pony dashed into the forest as fast as her legs could take her, the others following behind. Within a minute they, enhanced by fear and a determination to find their new friend, could see a fire burning and the smell growing stronger.

"Josh! Josh we're here!", Twilight called out as she approached the fire, "We're he-"

And then she looked up and what she saw would haunt her forever.

Josh's body was fastened to the tree, his sweats and shoes nearly burnt to cinders. Blood spatters had turned the ground into a red puddle. His face, barely visible through the flames, looked bruised and shattered, blood pouring down his mouth and dripping from his chin. His eyes were closed, streaks of tears and blood dried on his cheeks and a few shards of teeth laid on the ground below. His legs were covered in burns and blisters and his feet had nearly been burned to the bone, the steel rope not only having allowed the bottom part of his pants to be reduced to ashes, but digging a grotesque indentation into his kneecaps, allowing part of the bone to be exposed to the elements. Noticing a lumpy mess in the blood puddle among the white bits of his teeth, Twilight gagged and looked closer... only to realize she was looking at the sloughed off bubbling flesh of Josh's legs. Immediately, she had the feeling that the body above her was nothing more than a corpse and the fact that there were lines of blood dripping into the fire with a sizzle almost seemed to cement that... she was looking at a dead body... and her mind nearly shut off in horror.

"...oh... oh dear god...", Twilight was barely able to gasp out before the sound of violent vomiting filled her ears. Turning around she saw Fluttershy retching and throwing up what had once been her lunch, pieces of apple and celery coming out in a thick orange wave. Applejack looked ready to throw up as well, but her mind had just blacked out at seeing Josh hanging there. Rarity was looking in horror at the scraps of what had once been beautiful garments, now laying on the ground in pieces. Pinkie Pie just started to cry, a cry like she'd never cried before, one of terror and grief. Rainbow Dash just stared up, looking almost catatonic at the horrible sight.

"Horrible... it's horrible!", Fluttershy managed to choke out before throwing up another wave, her stomach completely turning over at the haunting image.

Yeah, because that's what you want in your My Little Pony fanfiction. Seriously, what the actual fuck?!
I seriously need to read the rest of this story right now!

So, what do you guys think? We got ourselves a lolcow here?


----------



## [Insert Meme Here] (May 20, 2017)

Cricket said:


> Does he sperg out when confronted or is he just gross?


To elaborate on corgiwiggle, he has been banned from /r/CringeAnarchy for being such a persistently disgusting human being. He apparently will respond and defend his views if personally mailed, so theoretically he could be m.ilked. However, as far as I know, he sticks to reddit. I've heard he has alts but I don't know them. He is very butthurt about being banned from /r/CringeAnarchy, which is a mediocre sub.

This interaction probably sums him up best:


 
He seems to appear basically any time he is mentioned, provided that he is not banned from the subreddit in question. In general, he is an attention whore. Whether or not that is truly all he is remains to be seen. He comes off a lot like @Field Marshall Crappenberg, a pseudo-intellectual degenerate. In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if they did turn out to be the same person.

However, he also spends a lot of time arguing with people about religion:


 
This is not an isolated incident but does show how minor a thing a person can say for him to start arguing.

He is apparently divorced, assuming this is not a joke:


 
However, he has mentioned an ex-wife in other comments, leading me to believe this is sincere. He claims that his ex is unstable and was forced to see a therapist. He also claims that she pushed for the marriage and that he said they should "wait until you're old enough to not be on your parent's insurance." He gave in.

Funnily enough, he can be found fairly regularly in /r/relationship_advice and /r/sex. I thusly know far too much about his sex life while digging a bit. His wife tried to set up a 3some with the guy she later ended up cheating on him with, and he loves eating pussy. If I have to know that, so do you.

Other select quotes, and I by no means have the time to go through his entire history to find his old CringeAnarchy quotes:


Spoiler





 ((because that's how that works???)) If that worked then all the free porn in the world would mean no one would make new porn.


 


 
Image in question was a 4panel comic featuring a man comforting a daughter who wanted a puppy by wearing puppy ears and mask; last panel is her riding his dick with these still on. Keep in mind he is self-admittedly into pet play and appears on this kind of content often.





A lot of what he says is, in fact, a joke, but he also goes out of his way to defend some very... interesting topic choices, which include bestiality and the sexuality of younger people. Take that as you will. People are split whether he is troll or sincere.


----------



## Faint taste of butter (May 22, 2017)

There is this guy called greenteaneko that is kinda famous for his moe/ecchi/gore/perverted/incestuous and loli comics, but I don' t know if he' s lolcow worthy enough just because of that. I mean he does draw underage characters in sexual or brutal situations but I honestly don' t know if that' s enough. Apart from his drawings he doesn' t seem to be very interesting.
His instagram is currently private, I don' t know about the rest of his sm sites. He' s also having a patreon with NSFW rewards



Spoiler: weird shit



https://sneed-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/33/d8/18/33d8184ba14891e60350b0623e84916a.jpg


----------



## GS 281 (May 23, 2017)

Predator_Too said:


> Alright, guys, I've encountered this... particular specimen before. He's an annoying sack of ass, but I don't know if he qualifies for "full lolcow." Just want to get some feedback to see if he's worthy of a thread here.
> 
> Meet Joshua Phillips, AKA MeowthRocket.
> View attachment 220219 (the guy on the right)
> ...


Format this one around a little, add social media links and grab a few caps and this would be a good OP. Any fanfic quoted just throw under a quote box and put a link and archive up above.


----------



## GS 281 (May 23, 2017)

UncleMoeLester said:


> I found a reddit user named corgiwiggle who admits to fucking dogs and defends pedophillia  https://www.reddit.com/user/Corgiwiggle/


http://archive.fo/r2ysN 
http://archive.md/QbYQQ 
http://archive.md/GN1KB

Find more social media accounts to verify hes not trolling and this guy would be some fun


----------



## MistressCaridad (May 27, 2017)

Not sure if there's cow potential here but there's someone I've followed a little separately from KF that might be worth looking at. I tried searching to see if there was a thread on Nicole Naugler yet and I couldn't find anything. This nutty woman lives in Kentucky in an uninsulated garden shed with no plumbing or running water with her unemployed obese husband Joe and 11 or 12 kids. Her kids were taken by CPS for a while because they were living in a three sided stick shed with a tarp roof that the kids built, next to a garbage and feces-filled pond. She regularly chimps out at people on Facebook, her blog and in real life (she recorded herself screaming like a banshee at the CPS people and cops that came to collect the kids).


http://blessedlittlehomestead.com/
http://facebook.com/MyBlessedLittleHomestead/
http://facebook.com/TheRealNicoleNaugler/
(two of her Facebook pages and blog)

ETA she also has a shitload of sockpuppet Facebook pages to defend herself, I'll try to find links to those later. I was just curious as to whether she'd be cow material or not.


----------



## Ser Weeaboo (May 27, 2017)

One cow I'm surprised isn't here: April Davis, AKA PinkiePony AKA PositivelyPinkie AKA Grundleking

A condensed account of her horseshit(pun intended) is that she was among the dumbasses starting the whole Down with Molestia movement way back when, and has been a huge dramamonger since, going so far as to try to have one vikinglumberjack's husband deported, despite the fact that he was and is a legal U.S. citizen. She's also been known for false claims of rape, and is generally the sort of nutjob third-wave feminist in the MLP fandom that never goes the fuck away, no matter what she claims or when.

Current social media I'm aware of: 
Personal Blog
"Art" Blog
A Twitter account whose handle I don't actually know.

Detailed catalogs of her fuckery can be found at littlepinkielies and the pinkiepony tag on VL's blog

I'd have made a thread myself, but digging through all this crap to produce sources for a more detailed account of what went down would be a bit too tiring for me.

Sidenote: She has, or at least had, an amazing rack. About the only redeeming quality she had, tbh.


----------



## soryu (May 27, 2017)

I don't know if anybody has heard of Valerie Halla, not sure if she deserves her own thread. 
Twitter
NSFW Twitter
Tumblr 
NSFW Tumblr
She has her own webcomic site featuring "an entire cast of queer characters, starring a gay trans girl, and her weird friends!"

Basically, her NSFW Twitter is filled with art of sexualized minors. Her likes are no better. People have approached her about it and she pulled the victim card, "Why are you targeting a queer woman!?" Her excuse is her and her buddies are mentally ill and should be able to fantasize "small" (read: child) characters having sex with "B I G" (read: adult) characters because it's "therapeutic". She made a big scene about it a couple months ago and basically said that no minor is ever going to find her public NSFW account.
She has also voiced an opinion that trans women having sexual attraction only to trans women is normal and not fetishization.


----------



## AnOminous (May 27, 2017)

Ser Weeaboo said:


> One cow I'm surprised isn't here: April Davis, AKA PinkiePony AKA PositivelyPinkie AKA Grundleking



Probably because she was underage in the height of her cowdom.


----------



## Ser Weeaboo (May 28, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Probably because she was underage in the height of her cowdom.



Maybe, but even still she's proven wholly unrepentant and even now still tries to get people to fuck with VL and still produces a few good laughs. Besides that, a fair bit of it happened when she was 17, which is legal adulthood in her home state.


----------



## ChevroletBlackboard (Jun 2, 2017)

Does Wil Wheaton have a thread, or is he just capable enough of flying under the radar where everyone hates him but he's not worth a thread?


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 2, 2017)

ChevroletBlackboard said:


> Does Wil Wheaton have a thread, or is he just capable enough of flying under the radar where everyone hates him but he's not worth a thread?



No celebrities.


----------



## ChevroletBlackboard (Jun 2, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> No celebrities.


Oh, alright. Any particular reason for that?


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 2, 2017)

ChevroletBlackboard said:


> Oh, alright. Any particular reason for that?



Because threads like that always suck.  It's been a long-time rule.  You can always ask for an exception, because Wil Wheaton isn't much of a celebrity at this point anyway, but you're generally not a lolcow without falling really, really far.


----------



## Yutyrannus (Jun 4, 2017)

Lolo Fennec/Fleeting Fennec

Massive drama generator furfag who falsely cried being raped (twice, it would seem) and apparently doesn't know how to turn her capslock off. Shit tons of screenshots and stuff have been collected with her ranging from being a twat to literally ruining peoples lives. None of these screenshots are mine, just to clarify. I'll continue to add stuff as I find it.



Spoiler: shit ton of links



http://www.fleetingfennec.com/ <- just fursuit shit
https://twitter.com/fleetingfennec?lang=en <- more fursuit shit
https://www.facebook.com/lolo.fennec.1 <- where most of the actual drama seems to have happened
http://imgur.com/a/Q9UCJ <- Pretty much all of this autism in one big convenient album
http://archive.md/0ChCn <- An additional account describing how Lolo attacked and slandered this person, her husband, and their unborn baby.





Spoiler: actual confession to making up being raped












Sorry if this post is :autism:, it's my first lmao

EDIT:
http://imgur.com/0z6Wm4i
apparently she's threatening suicide and is now in the hospital


----------



## Cubanodun (Jun 4, 2017)

I was sperging a little on twitter when brother Drgnkiller (He post DSP thing) brought me this guy

Apparently he was talking to some high profile youtuber and the guy DARED to say the TERRIBLE INSULT "No" 



Spoiler: HOW DARE YOU!!!!





 



 







Little after that he went full drama queen 



Spoiler: Drama queen 











Spoiler: IM LUCKY TO BE STILL ALIVE MATE









He is still bitching about it, dont know but i smell potential lolcow material, also he was triggered by a school bus



Spoiler: CALM DOWN









His twitter 

His jewtube channel

His Google +

And yes the guy is autistic


----------



## Pikapool (Jun 9, 2017)

With the way she's been sperging on Twitter how about JK Rowling


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Jun 12, 2017)

So, there's this namefag on 4chan's History and Humanities board called "@TheImperialCult".  Not sure if we've got a record of him yet, but he seems to be pretty... out of it.  In a "I'm literally a Greek God and also a Chaos sorcerer and also a prophet of Kek" way.  Tends to respond to people legitimately calling him a nut by getting puffed up and ranting about how he's the head of the Imperial Cult and representative of the "legitimate Sacred Kings of Planet Earth".  Getting major schizocow vibes here. 

Twitter: https://twitter.com/theimperialcult?lang=en
His Reddit account: https://www.reddit.com/user/HonorableJudgeHolden
A subreddit he made which seems mostly devoted to his ramblings about how his thoughts control reality/earthquakes are caused by Posidon/how the Jews control everything: https://www.reddit.com/r/TheImperialCult/
archive.md of a recent thread he turned up in (in which he shills his nutbar religion and calls Christians hateful because they didn't worship the Emperor of Rome.)

I might try tackling making an OP for this guy in a few days, but I want to put this here in case someone else wants to jump the gun on me with this guy: he seems too good to pass up. 
(If we already have a thread on this guy/you make a thread, feel free to let me know.)


----------



## RK 672 (Jun 12, 2017)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> So, there's this namefag on 4chan's History and Humanities board called "@TheImperialCult".  Not sure if we've got a record of him yet, but he seems to be pretty... out of it.  In a "I'm literally a Greek God and also a Chaos sorcerer and also a prophet of Kek" way.  Tends to respond to people legitimately calling him a nut by getting puffed up and ranting about how he's the head of the Imperial Cult and representative of the "legitimate Sacred Kings of Planet Earth".  Getting major schizocow vibes here.
> 
> Twitter: https://twitter.com/theimperialcult?lang=en
> His Reddit account: https://www.reddit.com/user/HonorableJudgeHolden
> ...


I made a thread for him: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/theim...orturedbythecia-finalegoofups-blooming.31517/


----------



## CognitiveWakaba (Jun 13, 2017)

This YouTuber named MisterCaption recently unlisted all his videos after being a big drama baby.






This came after uploading a video of him on the verge of tears whining about feedback to a Nier video. Anyone got any info? His most recent and now only video just says THE END. WTF


----------



## Blindrainbow (Jun 13, 2017)

CognitiveWakaba said:


> This YouTuber named MisterCaption recently unlisted all his videos after being a big drama baby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really cause like his videos are still up save for the nier follow up, which I honestly thought was just some kind of joke like he really seem like it was making fun of something.


----------



## Jarilo182 (Jun 14, 2017)

This cringy self-proclaimed "pedophile hunter" and "aspiring writer" on Reddit:
https://www.reddit.com/user/Azalas_Valentine
https://www.reddit.com/user/azalas_valentine/comments/

Basically he went after (not in the vigilante way, in the stalker autist way) some pedophiles and made a subreddit called PedoHatersAnonymous posting nonstop about how much he hated them (I believe a good deal of them were trolls though) and they began trolling him since he openly posts personal information all over Reddit and was super easy to doxx. The most nototorious one, Reddit user corgiwiggle (who constantly defended pedophilia and bestiality, he was a lolcow of his own), made a subreddit in his honor dedicated to his lolcow-ness and obsession with him:
https://www.reddit.com/r/PoliticalAutism/
http://archive.md/6lWhT

I mean I don't defend pedophilia at all and I find the corgiwiggle dude just as cringy, but holy shit this dude is nonstop embarrassing himself every step of the way.

The worst part? He regularly posts pictures of himself on that same account, and he looks like THIS:
https://www.reddit.com/r/redditgets...eres_a_pic_with_my_hair_cut_does_reddit_mind/
http://archive.md/OLaTJ

Related reddit threads:
http://archive.md/zvafG
http://archive.md/u45ub (removed OP, but with comments)

https://www.reddit.com/r/TrueOffMyC...ff_my_meta_as_long_as_there_are_reddit_users/
http://archive.md/M63Kk


----------



## Jarilo182 (Jun 14, 2017)

UncleMoeLester said:


> I found a reddit user named corgiwiggle who admits to fucking dogs and defends pedophillia  https://www.reddit.com/user/Corgiwiggle/



He's since been suspended as a result of the drama that I just posted. Shame, but at least we have an even better potential lolcow on our hands as a result.


----------



## Zeorus (Jun 14, 2017)

I've been sitting on this guy for a while. If somebody wants to make a thread, he's definitely got potential. I shouldn't be the one to make it though due to some obvious potential conflicts of interest.

Say hello to Art Bulla, Mormon fundamentalist prophet and (according to him) God incarnate.

Blogtalkradio (most active)
Twitter (occasional)
Youtube (not as active)


----------



## Jarilo182 (Jun 14, 2017)

Does Turtle have a thread? http://imgur.com/a/ODKoL

Whatever happened to her?


----------



## El Garbage (Jun 15, 2017)

http://www.reneebraceysherman.com/ is the landwhale who cussed out evil pepe man and tries to get him fired. She's apparently completely obsessed with abortions and seems like a stable person.

I'm not sure if she's proper cow material, but someone to put on the watchlist at least.


----------



## holy buttocks (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm willing to do my own sourcing and my own OP but is an Unkle Adams thread acceptable now? He's been rage deleting videos and he scammed a fan and it took a grassroots movement to get the fan's money back.


----------



## Balkan Sex God (Jun 17, 2017)

One guy who's always been sketchy as fuck: TheNeverCat

Firstly, he used Etsy to scam literally more than 7,000(?) USD from random Watch_Dogs cosplayers ordering a "Wrench Character Mask." So far, no one has got their money back, even by contacting Etsy Trust & Safety, he somehow managed to run off with all this cash without shipping a single product. His store is suspended and he literally said in one of his YouTube videos that he's IP/MAC banned from Etsy, LMAO:






(How do you fuck up that bad?)

He also made a bullshit excuse on how he TOTALLY DIDN'T (sarcasm) spend all his cash on marijuana/stoner paraphernalia instead of Etsy Supplies like he was supposed to, in the first place. Therefore, he made a failed business entrepreneurship on the domain Catsy.biz, claiming it was in "Open Beta" and a "Safe Haven for DIY Fanatics"

People have been complaining even on Catsy.biz that they never receive their order in a timely, professional fashion, and he seems to have fucked off to Twitch.TV and is now leeching off of what's left of his supporters with the Donation feature: https://www.twitch.tv/thenevercat






(Of course he comes back to his YouTube channel 2 weeks later because he has nothing better to do other than give excuses for his already-ruined business credibility and scam his new followers like a true sociopath...)


----------



## Smurfchu (Jun 18, 2017)

I've got a good one for you, his videos have me on the floor laughing. He calls himself EC Street Preacher, aka Phil Brown.
He has a very weird hick voice. Enjoy!
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHoas-NHIVf00UAsYc8kfmw

He's like Westboro Baptist if they got even more inbred.


----------



## Pikapool (Jun 19, 2017)

I'd say ranting feminist could use a thread


----------



## soryu (Jun 19, 2017)

Is there a reason why 9volt doesn't have his own thread yet? I've seen many people question who he is.


----------



## RK 672 (Jun 19, 2017)

soryu said:


> Is there a reason why 9volt doesn't have his own thread yet? I've seen many people question who he is.


I've been working on it. Was trying to collect noteworthy content for the thread.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jun 19, 2017)

Ride said:


> I've been working on it. Was trying to collect noteworthy content for the thread.



It's hard to find anything noteworthy about someone so unnoticeable and unimportant that they've been a goobergrabs sperg for the past 7 million internet years and still not earned a thread yet. I still applaud your efforts.


----------



## RK 672 (Jun 20, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> It's hard to find anything noteworthy about someone so unnoticeable and unimportant that they've been a goobergrabs sperg for the past 7 million internet years and still not earned a thread yet. I still applaud your efforts.


I wouldn't have bothered with him if he was doxed already. Surprised me that no one had doxed him. He'll probably go in the Rat Kings forum.


----------



## Pikapool (Jun 21, 2017)

Now about the celebrity thing do washed up former athletes count?


----------



## Windows10 (Jun 21, 2017)

Would a thread on Softfang/Wolfeedarkfang still be worth while?


----------



## Null (Jun 21, 2017)

Jarilo182 said:


> This cringy self-proclaimed "pedophile hunter" and "aspiring writer" on Reddit:


oh god not another


----------



## Rainbow Man (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## BubbleButt (Jun 24, 2017)

I'd nominate Dante Shepherd who makes the spergout webcomic Surviving the World.  Frequently invokes bullshit like this:




 



Swears that these aren't jokes and he's deathly serious.  The dude seems to have that weird liberal guilt where he says things that the regressive left often harp on about, like how Trump is Hitler, or how men are shit, but it seems that it's only to feel better about himself and not because the jackass believes it.

Comics are always cringefest material with him making a 'tardface in front of a chalkboard.

Twitter handle is @danteshepherd


----------



## UY 690 (Jun 24, 2017)

Do blog users count as a request in these threads?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jun 24, 2017)

BubbleButt said:


>



What did he mean by this?


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jun 24, 2017)

I feel like we need a Varg Vikernes/ ThuleanPerspective thread.

He makes a lot of videos and content about how you are only White if you are Autistic, is a Welfare leech and wants everyone else to become Welfare leeches (to overfill the Welfare system), has a w̶i̶f̶e̶  baby factory that is so terminally autistic that he had to sound proof all their vans because one sound would make her chimp out (and he gets all his Neo-Paganism shit from her, thinks because of how autistic she is that she's a Divine Messager), wastes all his money on old Soviet shit that wouldn't work nowadays, wants Europe to be overflooded by Mudslimes so that all the European nations will collapse and somehow despite Europe being overfilled with Mudslimes Ne0-Pagans are able to defeat them.

I could make it if no one else wants to. He's been followed regularly by /pol/ users similar to how Molyneux's been followed and he's got a thread.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jun 25, 2017)

ICametoLurk said:


> I feel like we need a Varg Vikernes/ ThuleanPerspective thread.
> 
> He makes a lot of videos and content about how you are only White if you are Autistic, is a Welfare leech and wants everyone else to become Welfare leeches (to overfill the Welfare system), has a w̶i̶f̶e̶  baby factory that is so terminally autistic that he had to sound proof all their vans because one sound would make her chimp out (and he gets all his Neo-Paganism shit from her, thinks because of how autistic she is that she's a Divine Messager), wastes all his money on old Soviet shit that wouldn't work nowadays, wants Europe to be overflooded by Mudslimes so that all the European nations will collapse and somehow despite Europe being overfilled with Mudslimes Ne0-Pagans are able to defeat them.
> 
> I could make it if no one else wants to. He's been followed regularly by /pol/ users similar to how Molyneux's been followed and he's got a thread.



/cow/ has had a thread about him for a while now.
http://8ch.net/cow/res/267735.html


----------



## cuddle striker (Jun 25, 2017)

have been trying to make the scaffolding for a piercing industry infighting and salt thread. it's slow going, but the potential is there for a community watch.


----------



## BubbleButt (Jun 25, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> What did he mean by this?



No fucking idea.  It's pure shit, but that's not why I think he deserves a thread. Someone else put it pretty well on here, though I don't remember who it was, so paraphrased:

"If we put all the people that made shitty content on the forums, then everyone on the internet would have a thread."

And although he doesn't openly chimp out on his Twitter, the things that make Dante different from your run of the mill crap peddler to me are thus:  He seems on the tipping edge of sperging on his Twitter due to retarded far left political leanings combined with Post Trump Stress Disorder, and that dumb quote on the bottom of the second image, "You Say This Should Be "People", Not "Men", But I Don't Think "Men" Is All That Off" when he _is_ a fucking man.  I've always held that people that self-hate that much probably have some awful shit buried deep down inside of them.


----------



## SustrGirl62 (Jun 25, 2017)

Maria Fairolaine Pulmano Cuyos?  She's a deluded Fillipina conspiranut who thinks she's "Queen of Denmark, Russia, and France". 
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/queenroi
Her "Arch-Queen" page which has TONS of stuff: https://www.facebook.com/imonarch/
"The Murder In Buckingham".  A fabulous pile of misspelled conspiracy BS: https://www.scribd.com/document/16574449/Murder-in-Buckingham-EU1969D6997CASE


----------



## Jarilo182 (Jun 27, 2017)

Anything on Manic Pixie Nightmare Girl yet? He/she's every bit as bad as Sophie LaBelle and manages to have an even uglier artstyle. 

http://themanicpixienightmaregirl.tumblr.com/
http://archive.md/SoLmm

Some examples of "her" work:


----------



## RK 672 (Jun 27, 2017)

Jarilo182 said:


> Anything on Manic Pixie Nightmare Girl yet? He/she's every bit as bad as Sophie LaBelle and manages to have an even uglier artstyle.
> 
> http://themanicpixienightmaregirl.tumblr.com/
> http://archive.md/SoLmm
> ...


https://kiwifarms.net/threads/manic-pixie-nightmare-girls.11877/


----------



## Cripple (Jun 28, 2017)

Steve Assanti as he's already the focus of the "My 600lb Life" OT thread since his episode premiered. I'd assume he has a large internet presence (he used to have a YT chanel "fatboygetsdown" but it seems empty now) as when going to de-tox his first question was "does [the hospital] have wifi?" Plus he's also been on Dr. Phil under the name "John Assanti".

He also laughed at taxpayers for supporting his obesity.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jun 28, 2017)

Cripple said:


> Steve Assanti as he's already the focus of the "My 600lb Life" OT thread since his episode premiered. I'd assume he has a large internet presence (he used to have a YT chanel "fatboygetsdown" but it seems empty now) as when going to de-tox his first question was "does [the hospital] have wifi?" Plus he's also been on Dr. Phil under the name "John Assanti".
> 
> He also laughed at taxpayers for supporting his obesity.



https://kiwifarms.net/threads/fatboygetdown.539/


----------



## D.Va (Jun 29, 2017)

How do we solve a problem like Notch?

I don't think he is a lolcow in itself, but he does a good job at riling up hardcore lefties on Twitter who are getting salty over his tweets about the heterosexual pride day thing


----------



## Blindrainbow (Jun 29, 2017)

D.Va said:


> How do we solve a problem like Notch?
> 
> I don't think he is a lolcow in itself, but he does a good job at riling up hardcore lefties on Twitter who are getting salty over his tweets about the heterosexual pride day thing


Well if it like just a one time event thing then just salt mine, or off topic as he not a lolcow; most likely on crack as he type things and good at making people mad but not a lolcow himself.


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Jun 29, 2017)

D.Va said:


> How do we solve a problem like Notch?
> 
> I don't think he is a lolcow in itself, but he does a good job at riling up hardcore lefties on Twitter who are getting salty over his tweets about the heterosexual pride day thing


Probably a "Notch Salt" thread in Salt Mine.


----------



## bunnyfood (Jul 2, 2017)

Can the thread about Starprincess801 be unlocked? She is still very active and she's still a massive lolcow. Not sure why the originall got locked, but it seems to be because she's seeking therapy and was getting trolled? She's recently been diagnosed with schizotypal PD, which explains a lot. She admits she has mental problems, but she's super fucking entitled about it. She's essentially transformed into Tumblr snowflake who uses her mental disorders to demand ass pats. She's also constantly bitching about her mom for making her do shit and calls her "dad's wife".  She's been claiming her mom has NPD, but that's probably a huge lie. 

Here's her new accounts,
http://starnovaonthespectrum.tumblr.com/
http://star-nova.tumblr.com/
https://twitter.com/StarUltranova

https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Starprincess801


----------



## mulliganfarmer (Jul 3, 2017)

Could I suggest Shona Sibary? 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...Y-moved-family-Devon-hated-family-broken.html

At first she might seem like another rent-a-gob Daily Mail contributor ala Katie Hopkins, but when you read all the articles she willingly wrote and submitted to the Mail it paints a fascinating picture of true dysfunction. 

Highlights include the above article wherein Shona moves her family into the countryside and hates it so much she moves back but leaves her two teenage daughters behind, as well as: 

*Her fifteen year old's bulimia and how shocked she was that medical professionals wouldn't breach confidential patient trust to tell her mother, who promptly blasted it across the newspapers

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...e-school-GP-kept-months-life-threatening.html

*Getting dogs and then dumping them as soon as any work is involved, as well as lying to the shelters to get what she wants 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...s-brazen-confession-ll-enrage-pet-lovers.html

*She prefers her son to her daughters because her daughters are hard work

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...sts-provocative-mother-four-Shona-Sibary.html

*Asking several of the _fourteen_ au pairs she's had over the years for their honest opinion of her feral brood (highlights include a water pistol full of piss and dumping a three month old infant on an 18 year old with no prior experience so they could go on a skiing holiday)

*Packing her diaper-wearing dummy-sucking barely four-year old off to school so she wouldn't have to actually raise her own child

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ittle-girls-young-school-I-need-bit-time.html

*Blasting the users of the parenting webforum Mumsnet as 'smug bullies' when they (correctly) call her a bad mother 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...a-Sibary-Why-I-hate-smug-bullies-Mumsnet.html

*Apparently wants strangers to discipline her out of control kids

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...t-slapping-daughter-provocative-response.html

And so on, you get the idea. I haven't even gone near her twitter. 

Also, she has a very unfortunate face.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Jul 4, 2017)

Maybe this one could go in Beauty Parlor:

Meet Dutch NoFapping Vegan Runner, Yana Banana.

Her running logs - https://www.strava.com/athletes/10144361
Her YouTube - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCVnYJBf2sDUr71yuzYTu5pQ/
Her Instagram - https://www.instagram.com/yananicolevm/

I know, another scary skinny ginger vegan. Except she's missing the anorexia and added resistance to masturbation and is "totally a virgin"

And before anyone gets "thirst", she also refuses to shave anything.


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Jul 6, 2017)

Ling Anderson: Asian white supremacist and white woman, I think. not sure what to make of this person.



YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNEo4Lb14UTkcqBZ9nKwyTg
Twitter: https://twitter.com/asianlovetrump
Patreon: https://www.patreon.com/linganderson

the video that caught my eye:



Spoiler: Ling "can't be a cuck because he's a white wom"-Anderson











Also, his sister (who doesn't really seem 18 but i can't tell) has a white guy fetish and has a tumblr about interracial bdsm:

https://claireliu1997.tumblr.com/post/160804697406/books-written-on-the-wonderful-love-between

i might go over it in more detail tmr but for now i figured i'd see what y'all make of it.

edit: will go ahead w/ the thread at @CatParty's suggestion later today but feel free to beat me to it anyone.


----------



## CatParty (Jul 6, 2017)

BoingBoingBoi said:


> Ling Anderson: Asian white supremacist and white woman, I think. not sure what to make of this person.
> 
> View attachment 243558
> 
> ...




good find! you should go ahead with the op! just add a bit more content like videos or crazy tweets


----------



## SaltAndGoldMine (Jul 6, 2017)

There's a Twitter user who flips out every so often, like he did with Lauren Southern about "tan Europeans."  He's gone by Angry_Napoleon and Anti-Skeptic.  He's either bawleeted or been banned so many times before.

I know him because I was following him when he sperged out at Lauren last year in 2016 - he ranted at my "betrayal" when I attempted to explain the joke to him.  I have screenshots on the HDD of a broken laptop, but I'll try to add them later.

His Current Twitter: https://mobile.twitter.com/Angry_NapoIeon

A Conversation He Had Rather Recently: 




If anyone has any other information on him, I have a story and some material to contribute.

I know Kraut and Tea referenced him recently in a video about SJWs - notably, how he's defended pedophilia.


----------



## thejackal (Jul 7, 2017)

This bitch:

https://www.instagram.com/glitterandlazers/?hl=en

If you search her old blog you'll see this fame thirsty girl was trying to get on the biggest loser and make a "splash" (teehee) in the weight loss game but quickly gave up and decided to hoard asspats and pageviews in the "bopo" community.  

http://wayback.archive.org/web/20130226012334/http://www.glitterandlazers.com/Blog/

From what I can tell she has a super cushy job at a CRM / Analytics company based in Austin (probably through nepotism as she isn't a coder and seems basic upper middle class bitch AF) and her job consists mostly of flying to various satellite offices and taking horrendous selfies.

About 6 months ago she went to Jamaica and posted about how every black guy in Jamaica wanted her fat ass and in particular one cringe-worthy account of how when ordering late night room service the attendant wanted to make sweet love to her but she really just wanted the cheeseburger he brought not his BBC.  It went completely over her fucking head that every fucking dude on that island was thirsty as fuck for her white woman money and was basically offering their services in hopes of a green card or monetary return. 

When the comments on her Youtube got out of control, mostly commenting on the incredible cringe, she made up this lolcow worthy story for "leaving social media" because she "saw a murder in Jamaica".  LOL.  She was of course back in less than a month in full force.  You can't make this shit up.  

Among other things she's also attributed her weight to "muh condishuns" and "thinks she's pretty awesome".

IMO this cow totally deserves her own thread and it's only going to more cringey from this point on.


----------



## HolocaustDenier (Jul 8, 2017)

Brightsideviking , DSP fanboy , pedophile [apologizer]. welfare scum
https://kiwifarms.net/members/bsv.9502/


Spoiler













Spoiler: youtube channels



https://www.youtube.com/user/norwegianterminator
https://www.youtube.com/user/kayern
https://www.youtube.com/user/mullahviking





Spoiler:  some pics


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jul 8, 2017)

HolocaustDenier said:


> Brightsideviking





> pedophile



We shall document every single pedo in existence so that everyone can see that they are a pedo.


----------



## jukaboksi (Jul 8, 2017)

He also has this channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrehMAhvvw-oQ0Ys00e5tVQ

It's his current legal name in Norway. It features a video where he is a child and a video where he complains about the norwegian customs seizing child sex dolls.


----------



## Spawn (Jul 10, 2017)

Edit to a request there is a delusional skitzo bobby dias if someone could do a thread on him because I don't know how and don't wish to fuck it up it would be much obliged. he thinks the nature conservancy is out to kill him and he owns most of rca's music or someshit.

http://bobbydias.com

https://mobile.twitter.com/bobbydias?lang=en


----------



## tabris (Jul 10, 2017)

recently a deviantart user by the name of polychaete got called out for being a pedophile/pedophile "ally" in his own words. i guess he's known for drawing kidcore art and minecraft fan art, it's all really embarrassing in my opinion.
the callout is here: http://fav.me/dbb4f9h ( http://archive.md/ZTms6 ) thought he would possibly deserve a thread here.


----------



## Spawn (Jul 11, 2017)

Yknow this might seem stupid but like what about pro wrestling? Like yknow the wwe and shit. A bunch of guys play fighting with a huge fan base that thinks that shit is real. I guess I'd focus on the fans more or less in the topic I mean I don't know really I'm just in the abstract first stages looking to see if it would have any potential


----------



## soryu (Jul 12, 2017)

I think it's time for Chelsea Manning to get her own thread if no one's working on compiling one already, especially with all the emoji-speak she's been doing lately on Twitter.

Also because she's a violent homophobic misogynist


----------



## BB 876 (Jul 12, 2017)

soryu said:


> I think it's time for Chelsea Manning to get her own thread if no one's working on compiling one already, especially with all the emoji-speak she's been doing lately on Twitter.
> 
> Also because she's a violent homophobic misogynist
> View attachment 246287



Please please please.


----------



## Sexy Potoo (Jul 15, 2017)

New potential cow -> Tumblr user not-your-safe-space.tumblr.com
Cow properties: chimpouts, potential ownership of CP,  alcoholic, tumblr

Short version: NYSS 26 year old woman who is on Tumblr and gets drunk at home because she is an alcoholic. She sends her noodz to 2 people while hammered and then chimps out at them the next morning. She goes so far as to threaten to hack one of the reciever's phones and get them arrested for CP.

READ the full post here (includes screencapped chatlogs):  http://klubbhead.tumblr.com/post/163001473278/warning-post-about-not-your-safe-space#notes
Edit: minor grammar fix


----------



## [Insert Meme Here] (Jul 17, 2017)

I have come across a confusing ball of autism.

Remeber To Catch a Predator? Y'know, with Chris Hansen? Well, one predator from that show has a bizarre cult following (to mock him). But some... interesting happenings have happened. The person in the center of this ball is named Lorne Armstrong. He has a Youtube channel, but that's not where all the fun is happening. Here's an archive channel as well.

While in prison, he wrote a book. That alone would be of note in this story, except a French Canadian man wrote a satirical book ABOUT him. This person stole a bunch of money from people and has basically disappeared, but Lorne still has a massive hateboner for the guy, and is such an idiot that a completely different person was able to pretend to be the French guy and become a woman halfway through the call and he fell for it.

He recently was fooled by a fake girlfriend, after having tried to sell T-Shirts for appearing on TCaP, AFTER having tried to sell _his own clothes_ on eBay for cash. He is completely delusional and an idiot. Unfortunately, the content regarding him is spread over several channels, which also features things for the other TCaP predators, making digging into this a nightmare. A lot has happened with this guy after his release from prison, I think it would be an interesting read if someone could order events.

Nudes exist, as does a dramatic reading of his TCaP chatlog.

Also, he cried during his police interview.

Seriously, what the fuck is this.

Here's a video of his beautiful personality, him drunk dialing a "friend."





Youtube channels that seem to be relevant:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvuZnRJgZ_hNcni9ThVxB-Q/featured
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCKr-q651bQn1oSap-Bhj3AQ
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCaBXlR0fxWW9X8-D6jf1fWA
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCa6NuijZOSgABpEC3W_2gjA

I think he'd be worthy of a thread, but there's so much stuff to dig through. There of videos of people analyzing this motherfucker's time on TCaP.

I would have suggested Stanley Kendall, but he died and would, therefore, have been inactive from the start, but there is a video of him smearing his own shit on a mirror, him admitting to molesting a toddler, and multiple videos of him couraging a man to have sex with his mentally challenged son. It's a rabbit hole to enjoy as well, but probably not thread-worthy anymore.


----------



## CowsGoMoo (Jul 18, 2017)

I'm not sure if this guy is big enough but he is definitely cow material his first name is Gustavo he streams Smite on ps4 a lot and is very bad it and reacts like dsp where he blames everyone but himself, thinks he is good enough to go pro but plays at a very low skill level, messages anyone who does bad a Mexican Latino or *insert racial slur here* 

his twitch https://www.twitch.tv/gucci007x

some sperg videos 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YGpPJAjyQ0















some reddit threads talking about his spergness 

https://www.reddit.com/r/Smite/comments/64qpq6/another_great_play_from_the_ps4_ranked_community/
https://www.reddit.com/r/Smite/comments/64qpq6/another_great_play_from_the_ps4_ranked_community/
https://www.reddit.com/r/Smite/comments/6fblif/the_legendary_gucci007x_fails_montage/


P.S. sorry if this post sucks I never done one before


----------



## PrintersNeverWork (Jul 19, 2017)

[Insert Meme Here] said:


> I have come across a confusing ball of autism.
> 
> Remeber To Catch a Predator? Y'know, with Chris Hansen? Well, one predator from that show has a bizarre cult following (to mock him). But some... interesting happenings have happened. The person in the center of this ball is named Lorne Armstrong. He has a Youtube channel, but that's not where all the fun is happening. Here's an archive channel as well.
> 
> ...


wat


----------



## [Insert Meme Here] (Jul 19, 2017)

PrintersNeverWork said:


> wat


I'll do my best to re-explain. I said it was a confusing ball of autism, didn't I?

Guy named Lorne Armstrong is caught on To Catch a Predator. He is put in jail. While in jail he writes a shitty book. After he gets out of jail, a French Canadian man named Nathaniel creates a website called the Church of Cawd (based on a stupid thing Lorne said). TCaP fans join in for the TCaP memes and have this weird faux-religion based around the show going on (but no one took it seriously, as far as I could tell). Nathaniel writes a book about Lorne and shares it with the church. Lorne does not like Nathaniel, as he views it as Nathaniel slandering him. Nathaniel steals a bunch of money from the CoC and disappears. Lorne still hates Nathaniel and views him as the reason for his troubles.

Eventually, some of the more prominent members decide to find out more about the predators from the show. Lorne creates a Youtube channel. He becomes friends with a girl named Ember (in the video I provided), and ends up with this network of troll-haters-supporters. At one point she ran his Youtube channel, and she was basically his only friend, even though she actually hates him. Many calls are leaked. Lorn eventually comes around to the church that surrounds him and tries to use it to make money (prior to TCaP he was a scammer) by selling his nasty clothes and stuff on eBay. They even somehow talk him into attempting to sell his own t-shirts off of his own website. He sells nothing. A wild girlfriend appears. She turns out to be fake and leaks videos of their calls. One of those calls is of him getting jealous that she _went to the doctor for a knee injury_ and he was worried that they were going to hook up.

That's as clear as I can figure it out right now.

There's so many little things that happen that it's a mess, hence why I won't do it myself. But if someone wants a rabbit hole...


----------



## PrintersNeverWork (Jul 19, 2017)

[Insert Meme Here] said:


> I'll do my best to re-explain. I said it was a confusing ball of autism, didn't I?



You did...and we got that autism in spades.

This would be a good thread, I agree.


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Jul 22, 2017)

soryu said:


> I think it's time for Chelsea Manning to get her own thread if no one's working on compiling one already, especially with all the emoji-speak she's been doing lately on Twitter.
> 
> Also because she's a violent homophobic misogynist
> View attachment 246287


I just stopped following her on twitter before I saw this thread. I expected maybe some relevant infosec shit like Snowden puts out but it's turned into "lel im so random XDDDD emoji emoji emoji" troon stereotype. I may as well be following Zoe Quinn at this point, it's mindless spam.


----------



## captn_kettle (Jul 22, 2017)

Is anyone doing a team 10 thread? It's nice when the collective twink faggots band together and call themselves something.


----------



## HickoryDickory (Jul 24, 2017)

I'd like to know more about DJ Krux, AKA Justin Ray. Dr. Phil, blah blah.




There has to be more than his stupid than a naive girlfriend, music and porn.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Jul 24, 2017)

Dooce? Does anyone have more dirt on her? She was one of the first bloggers to hit it big like back in 2002 for getting fired for blogging. I don't know much else about her except she milk'ed her postpartum depression and got a divorce, and is pretty self centered.  I know she's pretty lolcowgly from all the blog entries on her at gomi.

/edit/

She sent lawyers to gomi back in 2012:
https://gomiblog.com/heather-armstrong-strongarms-gomi/comment-page-2


----------



## Francis York Morgan (Jul 24, 2017)

Paging @CatParty and @yawning sneasel since they seemed interested in the subject of this one.

Okay, I've been trying to put together a lolcow thread for Chris Regal, co-founder and owner of TNAMecca.  As mentioned in the TNA topic on the Hulkamania board, it looks like Regal faked dying of cancer in January last year for some reason, for some other reason came back to the site pretending to be his brother, and has recently had a full meltdown that has driven off his other co-founders.  Here's a screencap from the @TNAMecca Quotes Twitter that gives a pretty thorough background on Chris and the situation:






Here's the argument that set "George" off and started this mess (note that these screens are taken after George's account reverted back to Chris Regal):










Reaction to George becoming Chris (taken mostly to demonstrate that they did appear different at one point):






Big Dawg (fellow co-founder of TNAMecca) arrives later to try and explain what's going on.  No one's buying it, not even him:






(For the record, Chris said he was in his mid-to-late 30s and George was supposed to be his older brother from what I remember)











And then more weird shit happens a couple of days later with Big Dawg announcing that he's leaving the site.  He later mentions that he wanted to make a statement before "losing power" and it looks like people are putting it together.  He also mentions that someone else will take over managing the site, more on that in a bit:






He comes back a day or so later and gives one last comment on the situation:






And then things get weird.  A new mod account called "TNAMecca Community" appears out of nowhere, says that control of the site has been handed over to them, and encourages everyone to go back to normal:





















Oh, but it at least has a name!  According to one person who has been digging into Chris Regal on the Wrestling Observer forums, apparently Theo is also Chris's dad's name so there's that.






My apologies for all the images but I wanted to be thorough and provide as much information on what the hell is going on here as I could.  The tl;dr version is that Chris started the site a couple of years ago, then he "died" of cancer in January last year (an illness no one in the community ever knew he had, even his co-founders), his co-founder confirms with supposedly Chris's sister that the site has been paid for but for whatever reason she can't transfer ownership or full power over to said co-founder, George pops up and becomes part of the community (despite having no interest in pro wrestling and never discussing the site with his brother), George starts acting weird over time, and then this happens.


----------



## Daughter of Cernunnos (Jul 25, 2017)

Pagan cow here called Sebastian Lokison. She has gone over many names including Nornoriel Lokason and had many blogs that she deleted. Low effort tranny who doesn't even try and calls herself an effeminate gay man because she wears scarves. Has imaginary boyfriends that she has sex with by masturbating that no one can see except her. Degenerate. Claims to be an elf and the son of the Norse God Loki. 

She is not even RPing with this crap she takes it seriously but also RPs. This was last time I checked she might be some other of flavour of the week mythical creature. 

Created a theory called shards where you can have a piece of a God inside you. She was a huge dramawhore in the Pagan community and there is a post on Tumblr about how she is really gross and a bad roommate. Used to sell a self published book for a ton of money and made cheap and poorly made and vastly overpriced mostly jewelry on Etsy. Chimps out easily, epicly and amusingly. 

https://twitter.com/UnlikelyPuff

http://thetwistedrope.tumblr.com/post/131312793957/accounts-of-nornoriels-abuse-from-his-victims-and


----------



## casanova (Jul 27, 2017)

this dude keeps coming onto a forum i post on and unironically making videos talking to his cardboard cutout of lana del rey






worthy of a thread?


----------



## Zeorus (Jul 27, 2017)

casanova said:


> this dude keeps coming onto a forum i post on and unironically making videos talking to his cardboard cutout of lana del rey
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's definitely potential. I want to know more.


----------



## casanova (Jul 27, 2017)

Zeorus said:


> There's definitely potential. I want to know more.


he has multiple cutouts of lana that all seem to be homemade and he talks to himself in "her" voice.
brings up prostitutes and kids randomly in this one:




by far the weirdest part is when he starts purring and rubbing his head on "lana" at around 3:40 in.
he literally only comes on the lana forum to post these videos. he claims to be in love with her?


----------



## chadmuska (Jul 27, 2017)

I imagine peoples opinion on this guys threadworthiness will be mixed since he's a _somewhat_ well known billionaire (No, not Dahnald) but he's pretty eccentric and in the end that's all that matters.





Alki David is a billionaire with a habit of being generally batshit insane with his attempts at marketing and trolling. While his existence in the mainstream is mostly passive- one of his most well known contributions is *owning* the company behind the Tupac and MJ holograms (The latter he then seemingly tried to sue _himself_ over)- it wasn't until the reveal 3DHead, an "oculus killer" with an incredibly cringe-worthy trailer AND a booth adjacent to the Oculus at the following years CES, that people took notice of his insane antics:





Reddit went to work on digging, quickly finding out Alki was responsible for the 3dHead alongside other publicity stunts, such as promoting a streaming service of his named "Battlecam" by contacting news agencies saying he was airing "the first livestreamed assisted suicide" (later discovered to be staged) and offering a million bucks to anyone who streaked in front of obama with a link to Davids products.

A few years prior to that he uploaded a video of his James Bond villain impression telling numerous machina e-celebs to play madden at his house or he wouldn't talk to them again (despite this being the first time he contacted them), promoting a reality show that looks more like a bizarro MDE/Onion video than an actual piece of television, using a phone to record himself watching movies on another phone in a Ferari in Beverly Hills at 65mph while getting mad at his girlfriend(?) who is trying to avoid getting them both killed in the process, and making lame prank calls to pizza-parlors. He also has a history of buying domains to try and mislead and attack people so don't be surprised if something like "joshuaconnormoonkiwifarm.com" gets registered anytime soon





http://www.anakando.com/
https://www.youtube.com/user/battlecambrah
https://www.youtube.com/user/battlecamfilms
https://twitter.com/alkidavid?lang=en


----------



## Russian Dissident (Jew nazi lolcow Mark Citadel) (Jul 31, 2017)

Can we have a thread on Hood LOLCOW?


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Jul 31, 2017)

That Orthobro said:


> Can we have a thread on Hood LOLCOW?


make one yourself you double nigger


----------



## Russian Dissident (Jew nazi lolcow Mark Citadel) (Jul 31, 2017)

hood LOLCOW said:


> make one yourself you double nigger


Why do you hate Mark Citadel so much?


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jul 31, 2017)

That Orthobro said:


> Why do you hate Mark Citadel so much?


Cause he's a fucking drug addicted Nigger Tranny who is sexually attracted to children and dogs.


----------



## Acceptable (Jul 31, 2017)

casanova said:


> he has multiple cutouts of lana that all seem to be homemade and he talks to himself in "her" voice.
> brings up prostitutes and kids randomly in this one:
> 
> 
> ...



ok this thread needs to happen. who is this guy???


----------



## ric122 (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## RADICALGOBLIN (Aug 2, 2017)

Has anyone considered making one on the Pokeumans group on Deviantart? Basically it's a shared universe all about this convoluted as fuck story involving people transforming into pokemon. It's a fetish story that takes itself way too seriously.

I might make one myself but i want to know if anyone wants to try to take a shot at it.


----------



## Elaine Benes (Aug 2, 2017)

Not a request, but does anyone with more experience at creating OPs than I do have any suggestions for the one I did on Hal Turner?


----------



## uruugint (Aug 4, 2017)

maybe off the beaten track but i think she would make for an interesting thread

blogs - http://asksiferian.tumblr.com (current)
http://sianiiold.tumblr.com (old)

she's another fucking furry faggot who can't keep her legs or mouth shut. constantly spews racist - usually retarded and "i learned all my research by watching Joey salads" - shit to her 14 yr old audience. is a atheist and anti-feminist in that neckbeard, has to constantly scream about it kind of way. 

has a creepy rape fetish, all of her wolf characters are either rapists or constantly are victims of rape (under the guise that it's "super hot wolf yaoi owwwwwo"). - https://sianiinsfw.tumblr.com/post/162490149960/so-whatd-you-do-for-troys-birthday-sianii-3#notes (i have some worse shit from her livejournal)

dated a 13 yr old when she was 18, defended it as being ok bc the minor was "dominant". - https://sianiithestupidwolf.tumblr.com/tagged/arrow

swings between dating someone almost monthly, professing her new love and how shitty her ex was, and then gets back together w/ her ex.

posted her full name && city/state like a retard.

she's deleted a lot of her posts since someone started reblogging them but here are some great ones -

https://sianiithestupidwolf.tumblr....asksiferian-i-would-so-join-the-army-if-i-had
https://sianiithestupidwolf.tumblr....e-all-the-uploads-wanted-to-show-my-highlight
https://sianiithestupidwolf.tumblr.com/post/162184788566/asksiferian-i-dont-see-nothin-wrong-with-a

any time anyone tries to say anything against what she says she can't help herself but go on a autistic rampage. might b fun to poke


----------



## Magic Sun Daddy (Aug 7, 2017)

I find the lack of attention to creepypasta lolcows disheartening, so allow me to try and rectify that.

http://fearoftheblackwolf.deviantart.com/gallery/

 This is the gentleman formally known as MrAngryDog. For those unaware, he's the proud creator of Jane the Killer (basically Jeff the Killer's canonical tsudere) and loves to spend all his time posting bizarre artwork on DA. Looking at most of his posts, he seems to live in a Bizzaro fantasy world were all his hobbies merge together in a mishmash of random nonsense. Think Chris Chan with more horror movies. 

 And when I say he's proud of having created Jane, I mean that he seems genuinely obsessed with it. A large chunk of his content is him making her out to be the BESTEST PERSON EVAR, to the point where I thought that she was a parody of the typical Mary Sue. It gets even weirder when he Photoshops text messages and Twitter posts to make it look like she's besties with real life people.

Here's a few examples:










(His OC character is best friends with every wrestler, also she beat up Brock Lesnar lol)






The Description:

"Foreword: This was the only thing they had close to an awards ceremony on the SP-Studio.de site, so bare with me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As you already know, Mrs. Richardson is not only one of the most deadliest assassins in the world, but her band Lost Beyond the Stars has won a Grammy Award for Best Metal Performance, and Jane herself has won a Golden Globe for best TV series "The Erotic Diaries of Jane and Mary", and recently, "Survival Boot Camp". She was also nominated for a Golden Splendy as well. Last night was the best highlight of her birthday, as Jane is seen here at the Oscars, receiving an Academy Award for Best Actress in the film "The Night Jeffrey Died". Not only one of the deadliest assassins in the world, but also a nominated actress, as well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"

 (She's so special and awesome and badass, for realsies)





The Description:

"One of Jane's favorite parts of her adorable wifey Mary Richardson is her beautiful bare feet, and her toes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here, this picture was snapped by Mary on her phone when she was having a nude frolic on the beach and eventual swim in the water one beautiful morning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Miss Mary's toesies are adorned with beautiful pink nail polish, and show bits of sand where she was frolicking and just enjoying herself. ^^ The colorful flares were added to give the picture a more dreamy effect. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Did you know Jane admitted to her honey bunny when they were in high school that she had a foot fetish? Oh yes, even when Mary was over at Jane's place for a sleepover that she was attracted to her pretty little feet... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"

(Bare in mind, this is being written by a six foot plus, thirty year old man)

 Now I know what some of you are thinking. He's just some weirdo on deviant art. They're about a dime a dozen on that site, so what's the big deal?


















 The dude is a Nazi fetishist. Don't you dare accuse him of that though, lest you be blocked like every other person that dares to step into his fantasy world with less than positive comments.


----------



## Star Wormwood (Aug 12, 2017)

I somehow doubt this is the purpose of the thread, but if anyone wants another go of the Gorebagg thread I made, please do. I actually made my account to try and make a thread about this dude at like 4 in the morning, but I couldn't figure the dude out after hours of digging through links. If anyone else wants to take a stab at it, my original OP has a bunch of different sources about the guy. This motherfucker has a history of spiritual quackery that dates back all the way to the 60s and has manifested itself through video games, music, art, books, and livestreams, but I just don't have the :autism: to go through it all. I'm convinced that in all the fuckery there's good content but I'm not man enough to sort through the whole mess.


----------



## Roachdog (Aug 12, 2017)

Hatch Brandons may be someone to dig in to. His "published works" are awful enough but his Facebook posts are like duke nukem fantasies from a 12 year old, though hes apparently old enough to apply for the military, and seems to think anyone who disagrees with him on anything should be challenged to, in his words, mortal kombat

There is a lot of rage and tiny wang vibes in everything he says, he's definitely a lolcow imo but what do you guys think?


----------



## Vex Overmind (Aug 14, 2017)

I don't want to be deemed as some personal crusade, but I think there needs to be a thread about Black Pigeon Speaks. 




Chimping out about how those ebul wymn are destroying good old white christian western civilization despite the fact the imbecile lives in Japan. If he cherishes western civilization so much, why won't he live in Britain, Germany, France, Spain, Portugal, Switzerland, Ireland, Scotland, etc, etc, etc, etc.

Already with a video like that, he could very well be a rather frequent poster on /r9k/ or r /incel/.


----------



## imalurkerthisisathrowaway (Aug 17, 2017)

I've been following this guy for a while and i think there really should be a thread on him. 
Jitterbugjive/balddumborat is a 27 year old brony  who has an obsession with gore, pedophilia, acting like an intellectual and wearing fedoras classily
His blog is pretty old and LOADED with content, along with an impressive internet footprint on many furry websites (he's made mention of a period of time where he'd draw ANYTHING for money). 
He's got a whole plethora of fucked up mlp ocs (who he has custom made plushies for a lot of them) like "crossdressing child prostitute", "child torturing pedophile dog fucking rapist" and "horse who gets raped by his dad."  and a LOT of white knight fans who worship his art for being so "deep" 



Spoiler: degeneracy



  
  



http://www.furaffinity.net/user/balddumborat/
http://jitterbugjive.tumblr.com/ (has a list of his various sideblogs)


----------



## Potatomongrel (Aug 18, 2017)

Is a thread on Soundcloud rappers a good idea? Like Lil Peep and Tekashi69?


----------



## SomethingWittyandBadass (Aug 18, 2017)

Potatomongrel said:


> Is a thread on Soundcloud rappers a good idea? Like Lil Peep and Tekashi69?



Interesting, never heard any shit from soundcloud instead of stupid ass weebs trying to sing Anime songs.


----------



## Admiral Piett (Aug 18, 2017)

Potatomongrel said:


> Is a thread on Soundcloud rappers a good idea? Like Lil Peep and Tekashi69?



Isn't soundcloud shutting down? IIRC they've basically run out of money.


----------



## Potatomongrel (Aug 18, 2017)

Admiral Piett said:


> Isn't soundcloud shutting down? IIRC they've basically run out of money.


SoundCloud rappers are more like rappers who fit a certain mold. They're edgy weebs who get face tattoos, use lots of autotune and attempt to sound gloomy by having some guitar looped in their background music.


----------



## cow4prez2024 (Aug 21, 2017)

I'm wondering if The Daemon Page/Forum could be considered lolcow-ish (as a group of course) and if I could potentially make a thread about them. In short, they are a sort of fansite for the His Dark Materials series by Philip Pullman--which, sidenote, is actually a great series and one of my favorites to this day, so I'm not knocking that by any means--but the forum itself is dedicated to daemons, which in the Pullman novels are animal representations of the characters' souls, and live outside their bodies and interact in the world. It's a cool concept, but the folks over at The Daemon Forum have taken it a bit far... to say the least. I find it pretty funny.

Tl;dr: A forum where adults talk to each other about their imaginary animal friends, who also have an active presence and discuss things with "each other" on the boards. Also featured in this 2009 article on SomethingAwful.com.


----------



## Jarilo182 (Aug 24, 2017)

http://archive.md/m0mOS
https://www.reddit.com/r/Drama/comments/6o75h8/double_dick_dude_is_starting_to_get_called_out_as/
https://www.reddit.com/r/Drama/comments/6r2tdu/im_seriously_impressed_i_actually_managed_to_make/

Is there a thread about the "Double Dick Dude"?

I posted some nice Reddit drama exposing a man who lied about having two penises (diphallia) in order to fulfill a fetish. The Huffington Post even wrote about this guy, and had Wikipedia cite him, before his photos were proven photoshopped and his stories got even more wild and implausible. 

Also, he constantly posts his prolapsed asshole on his public Twitter.


----------



## Jarilo182 (Aug 27, 2017)

We also have the identity of Carl the Cuck confirmed as Tomas Daniel Contreras, but there's still not much info on him. I'll leave that information here until someone has a worthy thread to make out of it. Late subject matter, too, I know.


----------



## minor/major (Aug 30, 2017)

I'm not sure if Ayaan Hirsi Ali can be milked, but she is a liar.

In 2006, she "admitted lying to the Dutch authorities in 1992 about her name, her age, and the fact that she did not flee directly to Holland from Somalia."

She has a history of lying:
- saying Muslims cause 70% of violence, based on the misleading evidence of the IISS Armed Conflict Database, which she did not double check
- saying she was abused by radical Muslims (forced marriage, death threats), without evidence and debunked by herself (“Yeah, I made up the whole thing,” Hirsi Ali admitted on camera to a Zembla reporter who confronted her with her lies. “I said my name was Ayaan Hirsi Ali instead of Ayaan Hirsi Magan. I also said I was born in 1967 while I was actually born in 1969.”)
- saying she fled to America for safety, without evidence and debunked (Few, if any, American outlets have noted that Hirsi Ali left the Netherlands as her public credibility collapsed and her anti-immigrant party fell into crisis.)

Most of her accounts of Muslim women suffering abuse are full of "inaccuracies, exaggerated descriptions, blunt neo-Orientalist portrayals, and sweeping generalizations."


----------



## Blue Mackerel (Sep 1, 2017)

While scrolling through youtube, I found a guy by the name of Lefty Reed. I'm not sure if he is worthy of his own thread but he is one weird guy. You guys should check him out.

Channels:
https://www.youtube.com/user/everythingzen221

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHPseC1jnqlCikIkYeBq1gA


----------



## YourUnclesDad (Sep 2, 2017)

This guy, Jason Jeremy Ohm. Him and his family breed deformed dogs and charge $7500 for a stud fee. He seems like a total scumbag. I don't even know where to begin but you can get a good idea by looking at his facebook.
https://www.facebook.com/jason.ohm.9







His Family-


----------



## Kyria the Great (Sep 3, 2017)

I would say that Kraut and Tea is start to hover into the Lolcow territory as he getting into the "righteous indignation" territory with the SJWs he claims to be against.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Sep 3, 2017)

Kyria the Great said:


> I would say that Kraut and Tea is start to hover into the Lolcow territory as he getting into the "righteous indignation" territory with the SJWs he claims to be against.



https://kiwifarms.net/threads/kraut-and-tea.33709/
He's had a thread for a short while now.


----------



## Empirezer2 (Sep 6, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## YourUnclesDad (Sep 6, 2017)

Empirezer2 said:


> Thanks


For what?

You're welcome Jason


----------



## Bungleboy (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm wondering if we could find Linkstar/ Link4president. Dude was a mod for creepypasta wiki and was major lolcow material according to a friend of mine. Like, he'd try to get someone banned for not liking Legend of Zelda, shared dolphin porn with a woman unprompted and unprovoked, and started drama and bullshit everywhere.


----------



## DICKPICSRUS (Sep 7, 2017)

Is  boonk.ig considered good  lolcow material ?

He's pretty much the reason the kkk hates blacks so much

https://www.instagram.com/boonk.ig/?hl=en


----------



## tehpope (Sep 8, 2017)

Peter Daou. Hilary Clinton shill (slate calls him a Hiliary "superfan"). He just launched this Left-Leaning News Aggregater and its being trashed in some news outlets. Also was the chief executive of the Left-Leaning site Shareblue, aka Blue Nation Review. 

https://www.theguardian.com/comment...rit-pro-clinton-media-platform-doomed-failure
https://www.washingtonpost.com/blog...media-platform-thats-looking-worse-and-worse/
http://www.avclub.com/this-whole-verrit-thing-is-not-going-well-1802145008

Before this, he was a Musician in the 80s and 90s. Apparently went Political in the 00s and lost his mind after the election. His tweets have been brought up multiple times in the Donald Trump salt thread. Too lazy to create an OP.

Here's an interview he just did btw.

http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_slat...daou_verrit_founder_and_hillary_superfan.html

As for his music career, he mainly was involved in the house scene. He did release a Jazz-eqsue album with his first wife Vanessa called Head Music . Produced her solo stuff and even got to do some remixes with major DJ and remixer Danny Tenaglia. https://www.discogs.com/artist/28642-Peter-Daou

note: I'm not sure if Vanessa was his wife. He lists his wife as someone named Leela on his twitter profile. Did a quick glance at their Discogs and Wikipedia profile and couldn't confirm. See here. Vanessa herself linked to this post on her old blogspot account.

Edit: I'm working on an OP. No ETA. If anyone else wants to help or is going to make an OP, hit me up.

Edit 2: Just noticed Pitchfork posted a retrospective on Peter's music career today. What luck! https://archive.md/f9gvL


----------



## MW 002 (Sep 10, 2017)

How about a thread on Bad Dragon in Community Watch? Even though they don't produce milk very often, whenever they do it tends to bring out all the furries into the yard for some reason.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Sep 11, 2017)

Venus said:


> How about a thread on Bad Dragon in Community Watch? Even though they don't produce tard cum very often, whenever they do it tends to bring out all the furries into the yard for some reason.



It should go into Animal Control (the furry subforum) instead of Community Watch.


----------



## InLivingTuna (Sep 11, 2017)

Not a thread request but a research request, I've dmed some people about this but I haven't got much back so I'm curious as to if anyone can find anything I didn't.

Joshua "Josh" Thomas is the owner of YouTube channels Nintendo Beyond (formerly The Bit Block and WiiFolder) and JT Style. He's known for sperging out about video game companies, showing up on GameFAQs to defend himself, making fake Super Smash Bros. leaks, supporting Trump, and posting naked photos of himself on the internet. Here are his nudes and some pictures of him in a diaper;


Spoiler





 

 

 

 





I have enough to go off of here but I wanna see if I can't find a bit more information on Josh before I make a thread, he's honestly been surprisingly hard to investigate since he's been trolled hard by NeoGAF, GameFAQs, /v/ and Reddit. I've gathered that the nudes came from nsfw tumblrs under the names of naughtyjoshy and joshuathomas86 which have both been wiped from the internet aside from some odd cow crossovers. His current Twitter is locked but anons on /v/ are happy to leak from it, and some screencaps exist from GAF and other places. Here are some highlights;


Spoiler



Him sperging about Cloud Strife being in Smash Bros







Sonic Mania







he's mad about GameXplain being liberal lol




this one speaks for itself






So what I wanna try and get before the thread goes up are

any archives of his GameFAQs posts (the original thread seems to have been deleted)

the reason that his first Twitter got suspended
any info on his spat with Lamarr Wilson
access to his Twitter account or at least more leaks from it
some more of his nudes (this video was said to be of him)

and just any other accounts he has (known aliases are Josh Thomas, Joshua Thomas, WiiFolder, WiiFolderJosh, TheBitBlock, Nintendo Beyond, joshuathomas86, naughtyjoshy, and DarkJoshy)


----------



## Maradontia (Sep 13, 2017)

How about Katie "Layne" Quackenbush? She was arrested on September 11 for shooting a homeless man after a dispute over loud music.

http://heavy.com/news/2017/09/katie-layne-quackenbush-nashville-homeless-man-shooting-photos-music/

Here's her ski rap.






She also does country music. In what can only be called the worst timing ever, her music video for Outlaw Love just dropped.






Here her ex talks about what kind of person she is. Hint: crazy violent stripper with a rich lawyer father.






Edit: Of COURSE she's also a model and escort. Nudes!

https://eastnashville.news/2017/09/...er-presley-800-escort-in-nashville-confirmed/

http://eastnashville.news/2017/09/nsfw-katie-layne-quackenbush-modeling-photos-more-nsfw/


----------



## BadaBadaBoom (Sep 13, 2017)

I'm too fat and lazy and at work to make a thread but there's apparently some salty hilarity over the director of the Death Note movie on Netflix shutting down his Twitter over being trolled because his movie sucked.

https://nextshark.com/adam-wingard-death-note-director-receives-death-threats-deletes-twitter/


----------



## Deez Nuts (Sep 14, 2017)

YourUnclesDad said:


> This guy, Jason Jeremy Ohm. Him and his family breed deformed dogs and charge $7500 for a stud fee. He seems like a total scumbag. I don't even know where to begin but you can get a good idea by looking at his facebook.
> https://www.facebook.com/jason.ohm.9
> 
> 
> ...



Holy shit someone put those poor dogs out of their misery. What a horrible ghetto backyard breeder.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Sep 15, 2017)

BadaBadaBoom said:


> I'm too fat and lazy and at work to make a thread but there's apparently some salty hilarity over the director of the Death Note movie on Netflix shutting down his Twitter over being trolled because his movie sucked.
> 
> https://nextshark.com/adam-wingard-death-note-director-receives-death-threats-deletes-twitter/



What if Kira just wrote his twitter handle in the internet death note


----------



## soryu (Sep 15, 2017)

YourUnclesDad said:


> This guy, Jason Jeremy Ohm. Him and his family breed deformed dogs and charge $7500 for a stud fee. He seems like a total scumbag. I don't even know where to begin but you can get a good idea by looking at his facebook.
> https://www.facebook.com/jason.ohm.9


I've been doing some research. A ton of these breeders keep mentioning BAPE and HAZE, turns out it's dogs that have been knocking up so many other dogs. People set up appointments with the owners of BAPE or HAZE to get their female dog impregnated, and the males have multiple appointments a day.


----------



## skiellie (Sep 15, 2017)

Isn't Joy Sparkles BS not good lolcow material?


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Sep 15, 2017)

Jarilo182 said:


> http://archive.md/m0mOS
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Drama/comments/6o75h8/double_dick_dude_is_starting_to_get_called_out_as/
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Drama/comments/6r2tdu/im_seriously_impressed_i_actually_managed_to_make/
> 
> ...



Wait it's not real? Bad news for the woman with 2 vaginas.


----------



## panko (Sep 15, 2017)

Can I get Ice Poseidon's thread changed to Careercow?
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ice-poseidon-paul-denino.24449/

I'm not ready to do a full / new OP (because it kinda sucks / is super outdated and just a bunch of youtube videos.) but will in the future.


----------



## NimertiS (Sep 19, 2017)

What about Adnan Oktar? He's a Turkish creationist, he has a weird islamic "feminist" cult, the female followers look brainwashed and all of them have bleached blonde hair and huge silicone lips (kittens). Also, he used to videotape his kittens when they're having sex with rich people to blackmail the latter.


----------



## CausticMinory (Sep 20, 2017)

I have one.
Kdin "Tatsudoshi" Jenzen
AH Editor
Trans female
Lived with his ex wife for 7 years but as soon as S/he used up all good will and fan support dumped her and took her dog and brother with her/him. Also whined and whined when S/he had to hold q stream for a new laptop that many viewers would rather see a then big name lper rather than his friends.  Still holds that grudge till this very day 5+ years later.


----------



## quailsicle (Sep 21, 2017)

I've been mulling over this one for a while now but here's one.

Her name is Clara Valdes
Goes by CK Valdes now because she claims she's a transgender man, but makes zero effort to actually transition or look like a man. Funny how she only became trans after she was run out of her echo chamber facebook groups, then came back with her "new" name and identity so that people would give her ass pats about being oppressed.
Fat unemployed psychopath who abuses animals and lies about being in the military.




  <- its Facebook profile picture

-Has a revolving door of dogs, constantly getting new animals that either mysteriously die or disappear or get dumped in shelters. The ones she does have are abused and neglected. She has anywhere between 11~15 dogs at any moment and constantly talks about how she doesn't have enough money to take care of them, prompting idiots to "donate" money to her that she spends on frivolities like comic cons and tattoos.

-Constantly lies about serving in the military. First she claimed that she was active duty and killed multiple people, then claimed that she was physically injured right after boot camp (conveniently so that she didn't get deployed). Now she's claiming that she was raped by an officer, and that's what caused her to be discharged. In the same breath she claims that no other veteran is as disabled as she is.

-Still stuck in her 13 year old edgy phase. Posts incessantly about how "psycho" and "twisted" she is. Romanticizes killing people and torturing animals, and even admits to have tortured and killed small animals in the past. Obsessed with the Marvel cinematic universe like it's a personality trait, and names every single one of her dogs after cringey Marvel characters/gay fanfictions. She's actually had five puppies all named Steve, who all disappeared mysteriously. She's currently on to the sixth Steve if I remember correctly.

Facebook:  https://www.facebook.com/CKV22
Dropbox of screenshots, pictures, etc corroborating above claims: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/j936idwx4mtbn3h/AACbVXRP-73rd27Cgn6BTQlIa?dl=0


----------



## panko (Sep 21, 2017)

CausticMinory said:


> I have one.
> Kdin "Tatsudoshi" Jenzen
> AH Editor
> Trans female
> Lived with his ex wife for 7 years but as soon as S/he used up all good will and fan support dumped her and took her dog and brother with her/him. Also whined and whined when S/he had to hold q stream for a new laptop that many viewers would rather see a then big name lper rather than his friends.  Still holds that grudge till this very day 5+ years later.



a.) What is an AH editor?
b.) What is a q stream?
c.) The fuck is "a then big name lper rather than his friends" even referring to?

I'm super confused please elaborate.



quailsicle said:


> I've been mulling over this one for a while now but here's one.
> 
> Her name is Clara Valdes
> Facebook:  https://www.facebook.com/CKV22
> Dropbox of screenshots, pictures, etc corroborating above claims: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/j936idwx4mtbn3h/AACbVXRP-73rd27Cgn6BTQlIa?dl=0


This shit taco needs a thread.


----------



## Clownfish (Sep 21, 2017)

There this group called "joy of Satan"
http://www.joyofsatan.org

The leader Maxine Dietric is rumored to be a pedofile. These guys are easy to troll.

http://americanloons.blogspot.com/2013/07/625-maxine-dietrich.html?m=1


----------



## A Sandwich Full of Bees (Sep 21, 2017)

There's a guy in a small Ohio town who owns a hostel. He once had charges dismissed of threatening to bomb the department of mental health due to his schizophrenia. The reviews of his hostel are pretty great, and what's more, he responds to nearly every one. He accuses the people writing negative reviews of being "government Nazi terrorists" hell bent on sabotaging him. He was at one point an environmental activist and has written books on the topic. He's been ranting on Facebook for 7 years straight about a chip implanted in his brain. I'm way too lazy to make this thread but the reviews have been cracking me up all evening.

His fb:
https://facebook.com/chad.kister
His crazy ass websites:
http://www.chadkister.com
http://www.brainimplant.info
http://www.repealthepatriotact.org
Google reviews of the hostel:
https://g.co/kgs/XyS589
News articles about his legal troubles:
https://www.athensnews.com/news/loc...cle_0b1cb72a-2573-55af-9692-a62221b61135.html
And
http://akronlegalnews.com/editorial/11544

There's more if you Google him.


----------



## 8waifoofever8 (Sep 22, 2017)

Should we have a thread on Media Man?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Sep 25, 2017)

panko said:


> What is an AH editor?



Achievement Hunter, a Rooster Teeth Show. If I'm not mistaken.



8waifoofever8 said:


> Should we have a thread on Media Man?



Explain who he is and then maybe.


----------



## 8waifoofever8 (Sep 25, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Achievement Hunter, a Rooster Teeth Show. If I'm not mistaken.
> 
> 
> 
> Explain who he is and then maybe.



Media Man is a review on DA. He has a strong dislike for a certain Simpsons character.


----------



## IrishGuy088 (Sep 25, 2017)

I've been watching this story since last night about a guy named Chris King that may or may not be faking cancer and/or extorting money from people under the guise of "protection from internet trolls". A fair amount of information is not confirmed, but there's definitely some suspicious behavior happening. If anyone can make something of this, you're welcome to it.

The latest happening today is that his gofundme campaign (which had been up over $36,000) to help him with his cancer treatments has suddenly vanished along with the man's discharge forms from the military, making his story seem less and less credible.

I've got my current info stored away in Obscure Laughingstocks: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/obscure-laughingstocks.277/page-63#post-2628948

This has a topic now: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/christopher-king-pingpongcall-cheetondorito.34677/


----------



## Clownfish (Sep 27, 2017)

Who wants to do a thread on a self pro claimed dog fucker?

CloeBlackSythe
From face punch

Here is her post:
*

you just don't have a open mind of the world. Because sticking your dick in a dogs mouth is the cleanest place ever. Cleaner than sticking it in a women's vagina or ass or a mans ass and getting a fucking STI*.

Also goes by the name lauraLoveless

https://facepunch.com/showthread.php?t=1496613&page=2

https://facepunch.com/member.php?u=371521


----------



## RaptorJesus (Sep 30, 2017)

how about a thread on flight sim cringe?
found this cockwomble 
http://www.break.com/video/ugc/marcrioux45-hates-transgendersmp4-3128257
https://www.twitch.tv/videos/177073306
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x5un4e2
he's done mass copyrights to try and silence people while he says chris chan-esq shit


----------



## Night Stars Brother (Sep 30, 2017)

Joshua Timothy Jackson
He’s a creepy brony who has sexually assaulted a couple women, he tried to have sex with his male dog as well. I know this because I know one of the women who he assaulted. This creepy rapist lives in Southern California.

As far as his online activity. He makes terrible creepy fanfiction and fanfiction reviews on YouTube 
He also has a patreon with 0 followers, and a DeviantArt page

Linked below is everything I mentioned plus 2 of his YouTube videos, one mlp related, another from his 2nd account which he videos himself shopping.



https://geartech.deviantart.com/

https://www.patreon.com/geartechlivingrobot

geartechlivingrobot@gmail.com

https://www.fimfiction.net/story/287249/friendship-is-forever

https://youtu.be/8lGwggp0vaU

https://youtu.be/-nPKu9Fpm80


----------



## UY 690 (Oct 3, 2017)

Night Stars Brother said:


> Joshua Timothy Jackson
> He’s a creepy brony who has sexually assaulted a couple women, he tried to have sex with his male dog as well. I know this because I know one of the women who he assaulted. This creepy rapist lives in Southern California.
> 
> As far as his online activity. He makes terrible creepy fanfiction and fanfiction reviews on YouTube
> ...


Next school shooter. Mark my words and screencap this comment!


----------



## Hollow Cost (Oct 4, 2017)

I don't know if this is the right place to post this or not, but I have an update on a currently locked thread

a while back there was a Rooster Teeth thread on here & it was mostly the info on them rather than any real dirt.  there might be potential for real lolcow, though.  on a stream I was watching the other night, Robobuddies mentioned knowing something about a scam around the time of Lazer Team & the only reason she's not bringing it forward is because of a lack of physical proof atm


----------



## ouroboros (Oct 5, 2017)

Has anybody thought of doing something on babyfairy? She's a pretty famous semi-controversial tumblr blogger and obsesses over how she's black despite being eggshell white. I think she'd make for a fun cow -- goes nuclear at even the smallest things (e.g. "you're not pretty" or "don't be mean") and spends literal days stewing over the same small stuff, throwing a tantrum, getting her friends and followers involved, etc.

Also she really can't keep her shit together. Think it'd be fun to pull her story apart that way.

Babyfairyreceipts is a garbage-tier callout blog run by people with a personal vendetta against her, it looks like, but it'd be a good place to start from.












Spoiler: selfie


----------



## ChuckSlaughter (Oct 5, 2017)

|

Sorry this thread sucks just nobody wants to make it including me and he's going to go on a murder suicide spree any day now so it's now or never.






Here is his blog it's pretty crazy
https://longingfordeath.wordpress.com/


I think it would be a great time to make a thread on this guy since he seems to have dox'd himself. The drama with his mistress is pretty good. I can verify that the dox are correct and probably can answer other questions about the guy. I didn't want to dox him before but I guess cat's out of the bag, he's an asshole anyhow.

Good thread on lolcow.farm:
https://lolcow.farm/ot/res/204719.html

This thread is excellent and they've done a pretty good job.  I don't know where to start with this nutbag, he has his hands in so many lolcow communities:  Copenhagen on sluthate, he's on stormfront, lookism.net, the founder of /r/hapas .   He made Redpill comics:




Sometimes you can get him to talk about his schizo mom molesting him and his schizo brother.

https://www.reddit.com/r/hapas/comments/4b6zrb/covert_incest_and_hapa_worship_and_sexless/
I talk about him here
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/r-hapas.19547/page-3

Well let me know if you need some help.


----------



## Trombonista (Oct 5, 2017)

Man, Redpill Comics were hilarious. This guy definitely deserves a thread.


----------



## Tennis Monkey (Oct 5, 2017)

> Well let me know if you need some help.


I read the first couple of posts on his blog, and I think I need psychiatric help. This guy is truly batshit, and also seems to have a love of ridiculously long titles that you don't tend to see outside eighteenth-century novelists and some animes:-



> The Half Asian Reality; The Truth About Asian Women and White Men, from the half-Asian, Asian looking, son of a Racist White father and a Violent Chinese mother



That's just the title of his blog. The title of the first post is:-



> Asian Women and White Men: Why the Mental Health of Hapa Sons and Daughters of White Men (With Yellow Fever) and Asian Women Needs to be Addressed, and Why You Should Reach Out to Hapa People; by the son of a Holocaust denying, conservative, shy, black-hating white man, and a hair-dying, colored contact wearing, mentally ill, insanely violent Hong Kongese mother, the two of whom had a “crazy” fetishistic “marriage.”



I think the moral is "if you hate your parents, you end up hating yourself, and being crazy."


----------



## Orkeosaurus (Oct 5, 2017)

Why are HAPAs so self centered that they think everything that's wrong with the world is white men fetishizing asian women? Do they really think they would be better if they were full white or full asian? It's such a cucked world view.

I'd really like to know what they think about mulattos, because you don't see them making tearful subreddits and car-rants.


----------



## Big_Boss (Oct 5, 2017)

ouroboros said:


> Has anybody thought of doing something on babyfairy? She's a pretty famous semi-controversial tumblr blogger and obsesses over how she's black despite being eggshell white. I think she'd make for a fun cow -- goes nuclear at even the smallest things (e.g. "you're not pretty" or "don't be mean") and spends literal days stewing over the same small stuff, throwing a tantrum, getting her friends and followers involved, etc.
> 
> Also she really can't keep her shit together. Think it'd be fun to pull her story apart that way.
> 
> ...



She's the whitest black person I've ever seen. 

I vote yes on a thread, she's been a dramawhore for awhile on Tumblr now.


----------



## ChuckSlaughter (Oct 5, 2017)

Orkeosaurus said:


> Why are HAPAs so self centered that they think everything that's wrong with the world is white men fetishizing asian women? Do they really think they would be better if they were full white or full asian? It's such a cucked world view.
> 
> I'd really like to know what they think about mulattos, because you don't see them making tearful subreddits and car-rants.


Well temda is cheating on his Chinese wife with a histronic blonde named phosphene.  She is cheating on her Korean husband who alienated his family to move to Greece and I guess he doesn't speak Greek so he's stuck there totally cucked.

Somehow wmaf relationships are the devil and a amwf is a great thing.  

His dad has a brain tumor so soon there will be nobody to take care of his brother.  I really think he's planning a murder suicide and he wants people to pay attention.   He posted on here as casanobler in order to advertise himself... There was one other very old account he had here but I forget the name.


----------



## Tennis Monkey (Oct 5, 2017)

His hot take on the Las Vegas shootings, from the Wordpress blog post of 2 October:-



> I’ve said repeatedly that the next major spree killer would be politically motivated – a white guy with an Asian wife.



(He actually did predict that, but it's kind of a worthless prediction. Eventually a white guy with an Asian wife/girlfriend was going to kill some people).

He has an absolute obsession with the evils of white men hooking up Asian women. And until someone actually proves the political motive, he's only half-right about Paddock. Furthermore, the political motive he seems to have in mind is so vague it's almost worthless:-



> he in all likelihood is going to be revealed to be some variant of anti-American (more like anti-Zionist but pro-1950’s racist America), fringe-political (think anarcho-capitalist, or some other weirdo beliefs), and a paleoconservative _whatever. _



Several of those things are wildly incompatible. Anarcho-capitalists and paleoconservatives do not get on. Nor do anti-Americans and people who are "pro-1950s racist America." And saying Paddock probably had "some other weirdo beliefs" is just hedging your bets to a ridiculous extent. _Everyone _who murders a bunch of people has some weird beliefs.

It makes more sense when you read his description of dear old Dad, though:-



> I come from a very specific type of pairing; a racist, mentally-unstable (for lack of a better term – _autistic_), conspiracy theorist, hyper-religious, friendless, unpleasant and overall anti-social white father who fetishized Japanese and to a lesser extent Chinese culture as being antithetical to modern Western society.



"I hate my father, who's like that, therefore everything evil in the world is like him." And, of course, he never thinks that maybe his problems in life might be more due to him following in Dad's footsteps personality-wise than to the fact that Mum happened to be Asian.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 5, 2017)

Tennis Monkey said:


> He has an absolute obsession with the evils of white men hooking up Asian women. And until someone actually proves the political motive, he's only half-right about Paddock. Furthermore, the political motive he seems to have in mind is so vague it's almost worthless:-



So far as I can tell, he just chose to attack something that was within shooting distance of somewhere he stayed all the time anyway, with either no motive at all or just a motive of opportunity.  Right out his window was a gathering he could shoot up.  They say he planned it "meticulously," and he certainly did do some planning, but not enough to know that shooting up fuel tanks was probably not going to have Hollywood type effects.


----------



## ___- (Oct 6, 2017)

Think this dude has any potential as a lolcow? Has a whole Youtube video dedicated to Chris, all of him just talking in his room that looks like a 12 year old's. Probably has some sort of disability as a apparent by his speech.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwSP3iERuGlBbZkdlZ4yMmA/videos


----------



## WW 635 (Oct 6, 2017)

___- said:


> Think this dude has any potential as a lolcow? Has a whole Youtube video dedicated to Chris, all of him just talking his room that looks like a 12 year old's. Probably has some sort of disability as a apparent by his speech.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwSP3iERuGlBbZkdlZ4yMmA/videos
> 
> View attachment 291741


I have been told that he is underage.


----------



## Total Dingus (Oct 6, 2017)

Proposing Dave Grady, aka HudsonValleyGuy. He's a semi-local dirtbag who's been blocked from YouTube, Facebook & other sites due to his rampant racism. Beyond that, his main thing is his tugboat, and how he refuses to get a job because he'll make too much money. He came to my attention when he was begging for a Firestick in a local yardsale group, but he didn't have any money. Instead, he was offering to trade "dark secrets" about his landlord.

Some social media:

https://twitter.com/hvguy313
https://www.facebook.com/dave.grady.77
https://www.youtube.com/user/hudsonvalleyguy1
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC67Ln6N1wbq824dtAdTLF_A
A small archive : https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZZu7xDnA0ZaW4NiM8DwSug

Some highlights:

- Produces content daily across multiple platforms. Generally made while driving distractedly. Has nothing else to do.
- He became notorious for phoning into local radio shows and being a fucking moron, earning the name "Dumbass Dave", and earning him his own theme song : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWoaXwXCI3k
- Has not worked in 4 years, so he begs for a job with a sign taped to his car instead of regularly applying places. Got onto a news program where they depicted him as a very sympathetic case, but the truth is that he refuses to work anything he doesn't feel like doing. Plenty of opportunities around him.
- Goes on job interviews, records them, acts like a psycho dickwad, acts surprised when he isn't hired. Most recently, hammered The Gap with questions about a $1k signing bonus, and if he got to keep it if he quit. Asked over and over. Unsurprisingly, he did not get the job. Asked the HR lady where he should work instead.
- Because 'tism, he says everything 3-6 times in a row, generally very angrily.
- Because 'tism, his prized possessions are newspaper clippings about the eclipse, and a couple of dirty Transformers shirts because they are "worth of value" and have "sediment" : https://youtu.be/5Q2Orskqqo4
- Kicked out of various apartments for being disgusting; currently living underneath a black family, which drives him insane. Released a long audio rant dropping n-bombs at 'em, uses a megaphone to annoy them just for being alive.
- Doxxed himself so people would send him free stuff. https://twitter.com/hvguy313/status/919367930512416768
- Best video is probably the one where he has a computer read a disgusting, elaborate erotic fantasy that he wrote out about how he wants a woman to talk to him. Plays it twice. Currently private; trying to locate.
- Dating requirements : no "darkies", clean shaven, long fingernails. Wants a mommy to take care of him. Seems like a virgin with rage.
- Currently in a fang-bearing rage because he has to mail his rent check somewhere instead of paying it locally. That's been the subject of his last batch of videos.
- Does not understand time zones on a fundamental level.
- Waiting for this guy to crack, since he has no other emotions but anger.
- Repeatedly grunts this weird speech in videos : https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DMOqNwcW4AA6wMz.jpg:large

UPDATE 10/18: The new most pathetic thing on the Internet - begging camgirls for free shows because he has no money and they apparently have tons of money. Accuses them of begging for rent money. Except maybe he'll do them a favor too because they have no money?

http://www.writeurl.com/text/7yc4212qx64vn7fh42au/0xbm6wlnm92x8zu5yzoi

Ended up getting attention from the camgirl community, many of whom got together to block and ban him. As of 10/23, still ranting about having to mail his rent check to Brooklyn, since he doesn't have a credit card.

UPDATE 10/28: This camgirl stuff brought out Dave's old porn addiction history on the Internet. At one point, Dave was a member of a forum of people that photoshopped normal photos of people into nudes, so he requested that someone take a photo of "his ex-girlfriend" (someone he was stalking but didn't know) and photoshop it nude.

http://fakethebitch.com/can-someone...gf-the-way-i-want-her-to-l-t14462.html#p94163

...except then it came out that he wanted it for rape fantasies.

http://fakethebitch.com/just-want-to-warn-everyone-t14374.html

...and proceeded to have a colossal chimpout when people weren't down with that.

http://fakethebitch.com/member/pornlover4life-22/posts/?img_sr=img

He denies being Dave, but he alternately gives his name as 'Tim' and 'Brian', and later copped to posting that photo.

Seriously, I think this guy needs a thread.

UPDATE 11/7/2017: Tugboat money officially going to camgirls. https://twitter.com/hvguy313/status/928019282088341504


----------



## c-no (Oct 7, 2017)

Would this Twitter user, Cranboonitz, be worthy of a thread?
https://twitter.com/CranBoonitz
To quote the kiwi @Patrick Buttman


Patrick Buttman said:


> Speaking of people who sound like a schoolyard bully's sidekick...
> 
> Back when I had a Twitter account, Cran was one of the biggest anti-gg faggots there, next to A Man In Black, Super Space Dad, and Izzy Galvez.



In terms of today, beyond that autistic screeching of GamerGate, Cran:
-Before, lumped us Stormfront over Allison Rapp. To this day he is still aghast at us.
-whiteknighted
-Thinks GooberGate was some tool of the Alt-Right. Yeah, because somehow neckbeard gamers are gonna be alt-right and do something beyond their tendies and keyboards. All that is missing from that statement is saying GooberGapers got Trump into the oval office.
-Speaking of GooberGate, this guy still keeps bringing it up. He'll even argue saying trolls and both sides is just apologism. And with (autistic) cuphead memes on video game journalist playing badly, he'll think it's the work of goobergators. Much as you can have autistic gamer spergs, he's probably just using only the tweets and such that verify his own beliefs.
-He's also a follower of  Zoe Quinn and Nyberg. He has whiteknighted Zoe before and that is not the only incident of whiteknighting.


Spoiler: Archive of the links



http://archive.md/65TJK
http://archive.md/QxNmh
http://archive.md/TFMom
http://archive.md/7w6BJ
http://archive.md/M65fQ
http://archive.md/cKpFc
http://archive.md/fSoHh
http://archive.md/Gyn7k
http://archive.md/tJIUE



If it's not really much on him, then the best he may as well get is being in the Gamer-Gate hanger on thread.


----------



## Johnny Test (Oct 10, 2017)

WHITESAVIORCOMPLEX WHITESAVIORCOMPLEX WHITESAVIORCOMPLEX

WHITESAVIORCOMPLEX.TUMBLR.COM

Her tumblr is a DAMN goldmine and all this autist potential is going to waste. Awful


----------



## Nymphella (Oct 11, 2017)

I don't know if this would qualify, but rebornica/mxbones/skull_general
 She has an ed page, which can be found here, but it hasn't been updated to reflect more recent drama. So there is no mention of the breakup they had with girfriend #2 that became very nasty (with doxing) and the fight they had with someone who was their best friend that resulted in best friend being replaced.


----------



## ImOnTheOutsideNow (Oct 11, 2017)

Big_Boss said:


> She's the whitest black person I've ever seen.
> 
> I vote yes on a thread, she's been a dramawhore for awhile on Tumblr now.


Didn't you know? Milk white is the new black!


----------



## Ceres (Oct 12, 2017)

I might try to make my own thread about this exceptional individual, but I'm posting here in the hopes that a more seasoned member might take it from here and do a proper job.

Everyone, may I introduce to you, the one man whose love quest may be more desperate than OPL;

Paul "Romeo" Ranni

https://www.facebook.com/cape.breton.96

Quick facts;

Canadian, 45 years old that posts like a high schooler, works at Walmart or something, literally never shuts up about being single and constantly talking about women like they're some kind of fascinating subject he's studying, makes cringey videos and asks people in public to take pictures of him, sees himself as a sort of social media figure but 80% of the women who friend him only do so to laugh at him, he DID date  woman briefly but as expected it ended badly and publicly (where his almost as cringey gf, Melissa Cooney, admitted he wasn't the rich bachelor he portrays himself to be, but rather a broke, creepy, social retard). His profile (and his ex's) are very, very public.


----------



## HickoryDickory (Oct 12, 2017)

RiceGum, please.


----------



## Koochiching (Oct 15, 2017)

Has anyone considered making a thread on Nia Fae Loy?

Quick rundown: "she" is the Robbie Rotten-esque admin behind the god-awfully unfunny Femme4Memes facebook page. I think the Farms has covered one of his other "projects" before, but a thread on him might be edifying.


----------



## symantec (Oct 17, 2017)

"If Infinity inconceivably paradoxical conceiving it conceivable infinite paradox?"

"Ahh, clothes, yes, that is a good idea although technically I don't really need them."

"Walking around naked is not part of learning how to integrate. You're supposed to be using all that knowledge practically not in another simulation exercise."












Marc Collins-Rectum is a convicted pedophile that ran a child rape operation in Hollywood. David Geffen and Bryan Singer are allegedly tied to his love of twink anilingus. He ran DEN (digital entertainment network), which was a youtube/netflix hybrid streaming service made in a world of dialup modems and the NVIDIA 256 (The 1990s were a rough time for all of us).

He was caught sexually molesting and grooming young boys associated with his company, but since he was connected to Hollywood, he pretty much got away with it. The people he catered young boys to are some of the wealthiest and most powerful people in Hollywood, which is why he even had investors for his completely pointless DEN project in the first place.

After an IPO bid that failed thanks to Marc swinging his dick around in piles of cocaine, DEN failed (yeah that's the ONLY reason right?) and Collins-Rector was convicted for his crimes. In 2006 MC-R was released from prison to get treated for a brain tumor in the UK, and has been out of jail ever since.




Spoiler: Dindu Nuffin



Morgan von Pheonix's Pedo History
Coverage of Marc's kiddie diddling activites
Running from your problems is always a good idea
Pedophile dying alone in a pool of his own bodily fluids





Spoiler: The Kickstarter Campaign



"I've always been a great fan of Japanese "Manga" style comics. I found there was always "more" I wanted to read. More storyline, more pictures, more background or basically more everything! With the ability of websites to play video, audio and all the eBook formats it seemed the perfect way to merge literary art, the depth of a novel with the action of a science fiction storyline released as a series. “Change Hope” a Manga “Japanese” style comic book with a different..."

*Kickstarter Campaign | Amazon Book*





Spoiler: Marc's Youtube Channel











UNIVRM - A website Marc tried to run (archived)
UNIVRM Twitter - A Twitter Account run by Marc
UNIVRH - Another failed company run by Marc (archived)
Brock Pierce - A great investigatory thread centered on one of Marc's associates who is now a major player in bitcoin.


----------



## ___- (Oct 21, 2017)

lol we need a thread for @Shiversblood


----------



## Shiversblood (Oct 21, 2017)

Ignore this posts. I don't know what's going on, but I don't want us both banned over something so fucking small and trivial. I mean , I'm sorry.


----------



## fortunecookie (Oct 21, 2017)

Maybe David Duke?


----------



## Cocktimus prime (Oct 22, 2017)

Any chance if reopening the Laura loomer thread again her little spat on Twitter with Lauren is shaping up to be a real shit show and now there are all kinds of people claiming she's a stalker and a rapist now


----------



## DahvieVanityFan (Oct 27, 2017)

I think we really need a thread about Cleveland Mark Blakemore. The guy who spent 20 years making his video game. Acording to the legend, he lives in nuclear shelter. He is also a writer of a blog called Vault.co

https://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Vault-Co


----------



## William Lee (Oct 30, 2017)

I hope there's one for Theron K. Cal/TKCAL/Real Brother Radio (Skitzocow)

If Angry MGTOW and Gazi Kodzo came together, it would make up this lolcow. He runs a radio show called Real Brother Radio. A 3-hour show which talks about politics.
http://realbrotherradionetwork.com/?p=1913

His first appearance was on 2003 (or somewhere earlier than that). He was on a show called Oh Drama on BET talking about interracial relationships with three hosts and two guests, one of the guests is considered a sellout to him because she doesn't want to date someone outside of her race. After getting questioned and easily destroyed over and over again (basically, grasping for straws and can't answer the question). The film he made called the Sellout Diaries Vol 1. I haven't watched it, but I predict that the film would be about why blacks should be shamed for dating outside of their race.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkpZqdkOk5I
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9V51wbvz-so
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vj9UP8K2ilU
Film: https://www.amazon.com/Sellout-Diaries-1/dp/B000062SS3

Anything that has to do with white people, he'll basically smear and label you as horribly as he can, and yell at you along the way. Like calling a minority on the right mentally ill because it hurts the minorities. (I'm not even right wing btw).
https://twitter.com/RBRadio41/status/925035751468810240
http://arealbrother.com/?p=125

He also can't take actual criticism and decides to talk down at people with insults:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ym8HL16qHyI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHdJGaUXcJs

This is coming from a guy who graduated with a B.A in Journalism from UW Seattle.

Real Brother Berates Female Conservative Caller (Pt 1-5):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19Tb5cm2oZc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNVqOpnI37s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMS6a70e0xU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gH7u2KjVuv0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlhGKkkqKLQ

Joe Prich Show featuring him (Starts @ 11 minutes i believe):
http://www.blogtalkradio.com/joeprichradio3/2015/06/04/episode-43

He also hates white people (I think he's obsessed with them because he probably got rejected by a white girl) and labels them racist over and over again. He actually said that he's not a racist because whites have racist DNA and his race doesn't.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z604WbTJQmY

A conspiracy that blacks are getting killed by whites:
https://realbrother0003.wordpress.com/

There's also a site exposing his stupidity:
http://arealbrother.com/

Here's his Twitter where he whines at people like a 5 year old arrogantly and maliciously saying that he has the truth and facts and that others are lying. He still does this over and over again without moving anything forward. (He gets suspended several times)
https://twitter.com/rbradio41

The guy has serious personal issues (insecurity) and needs to see a therapist. He basically makes an ass of himself over and over again which prevents him to act normally. There's more I can add, but that's all for now.


----------



## LN 910 (Nov 3, 2017)

Cartoon reviewing sperg Cellspex is worth a watch just for how (ironically) enjoyable her content is:





It may be the :autism: rubbing off on me but I'm fascinated by this person's behaviour, even though it just boils down to reviewing movies really badly, and she looks exactly like you'd expect:





Here's her Tumblr where she occasionally spergs about political correctness and hating white people (because of course she does that) and her Twitter where she hopes senpai notices her:
https://cellspex.tumblr.com
https://twitter.com/Cellspex/status/925487175705251840


----------



## Staffy (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm planning to make a thread about a manchild autist who has been hating on a certain edgy Blazblue character for a couple of years now. The problem is I don't know where to start aside from his Fanfiction.net, Gamefaqs and Deviantart account which I also have to dig onto. The real meaty parts are on the YouTube comment sections of a Blazblue soundtrack that has the theme song of the character he hates but unfortunately, the video he was frequently on was deleted thanks to ArcSys deleting every Blazblue sountrack videos on YouTube. He is an avid fan of SAO, Ace Attorney and Dragon Ball. Idolizes generic shonen heroes, especially the main character of SAO. He's also a sandnigger which sometimes sprinkles a teeny bit of his values on his now-deleted fanfic stories back then.

He vanished and laid low for a good year until recently, and from the looks of it it seems like that his impotent rage about the character he truly loathes keeps building up since he rages from time to time on GameFAQs, annoying the users there and just now he seems to have become active again with his crusade to chimpout and show that he truly hates that character: https://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/188991-blazblue-central-fiction/75785048

And he also spergposted something on Fanfiction.net listing his monologues of killing the non-existent character for everyone to see: https://www.fanfiction.net/s/12667631/1/30-Ways-to-kill-Ragna-The-Bloodedge

He also has his own OC for his own fanfic (that he got deleted after getting a surge of negative reviews: https://camperor.deviantart.com/art/CANCELLED-BlazBlue-OC-Irfran-Nilgiria-579675169

He gets pissed whenever you tell his OC is a Mary Sue, a self insert and is an obvious carbon copy of Kirito, which of course is true but he keeps denying it stubbornly and chimpsout in the process at the people who calls him out.

Keya Agahei (Camperor, Keyz05):

Deviantart: https://camperor.deviantart.com/
Fanfiction.net :https://www.fanfiction.net/u/5562229/Camperor
Gamefaqs: https://www.gamefaqs.com/community/Keyz05
Google+ : https://plus.google.com/107920150626595949554


----------



## UY 690 (Nov 5, 2017)

Has anyone ever heard of this user named Zaric Zhakaron?






He seems to be a PC only user from what videos I gather online.

He also seems to praise Sony and M$hit for treating their fans like people....

I'm guessing he hasn't heard about Sony taking down an animation film online all because the dragon looks like it came from a Sony product.....

http://www.cartoonbrew.com/ideas-co...ce-indie-short-sintel-from-youtube-98182.html

Oops!

Also, let's not forget that Sony is in hot water right now over a sexual harassment case which is still ongoing right now.  






Double oops!

Somebody quicky tweet this video to him before he bans you for being a Nintendrone. lol

(He also likes to use the word Nintendrone a lot. Seems Blackb0nd of him?)



 
(Don't mind the weird text. My MacBook for whatever reason has that shown on my screen. Dumb ass YouTube update.)

It is also shown that he is subbed to Boogie2988.

A guy who's well known for praising Nintendo..........

There's something wrong with his taste of YouTubers and I can't figure out why?

Link to his stuff will be here in this post. 

https://www.youtube.com/user/Zhakaron/featured

https://twitter.com/zaric

https://www.facebook.com/zariczhakaron

http://twitch.tv/zhakaron

https://discord.gg/Wqs6qAC

https://www.patreon.com/zhakaron

Because he surely needs one for his money problems. lol

If anyone of you guys is asking why can't I just make a thread about him?

I'm a lazy ass who can't even write a speech about the meaning of life and I don't put info on people as I'm not a researcher or journalist online. They will fire me for sure.

I'm more of a lurker than a writer of the long-winded text. 

He could get his own thread in the future. But this is both a request and a resource of sorts.


----------



## RK 672 (Nov 5, 2017)

Staffy said:


> I'm planning to make a thread about a manchild autist who has been hating on a certain edgy Blazblue character for a couple of years now. The problem is I don't know where to start aside from his Fanfiction.net, Gamefaqs and Deviantart account which I also have to dig onto. The real meaty parts are on the YouTube comment sections of a Blazblue soundtrack that has the theme song of the character he hates but unfortunately, the video he was frequently on was deleted thanks to ArcSys deleting every Blazblue sountrack videos on YouTube. He is an avid fan of SAO, Ace Attorney and Dragon Ball. Idolizes generic shonen heroes, especially the main character of SAO. He's also a sandnigger which sometimes sprinkles a teeny bit of his values on his now-deleted fanfic stories back then.
> 
> He vanished and laid low for a good year until recently, and from the looks of it it seems like that his impotent rage about the character he truly loathes keeps building up since he rages from time to time on GameFAQs, annoying the users there and just now he seems to have become active again with his crusade to chimpout and show that he truly hates that character: https://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/188991-blazblue-central-fiction/75785048
> 
> ...


First off, archive all your links.


 
https://www.gofundme.com/2d9bet8 (http://archive.md/EDYT0) ($0 in donations)

DOB:  1/12/1998
Lives in Plano. Won't shut up about being from Iran.
Email: keyaaghaei@gmail.com


 
http://askaceattorney.tumblr.com/post/130830471513/dear-keya-aghaei-no-not-at-all-but-i-know-four (http://archive.md/bzWod)
Dustloop: http://www.dustloop.com/forums/index.php?/profile/39689-keyz05/ (http://archive.md/XdSmF)
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/keya.aghaei (http://archive.md/rmlmf)
Fictionpress: https://www.fictionpress.com/~keyaaghaei (http://archive.md/mAfaL)
GoFundMe: https://www.gofundme.com/profile/keya-aghaei-uqi8k (http://archive.md/rPjHk)
Google+: https://plus.google.com/107920150626595949554 (http://archive.md/Gy3EF)
Pixiv: https://www.pixiv.net/member.php?id=10526942 (http://archive.md/Ai5Av)
Starmen: https://forum.starmen.net/members/keyz05 (http://archive.md/3vBTV)
Twitter: https://twitter.com/agkeya (http://archive.md/EMsHD)
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/keyaaghaei (http://archive.md/RioPX)
Don't think he'll be finding a job at a startup with this profile: https://angel.co/keya-aghaei (http://archive.md/LDSUv)

Someone complaining about him and how petty he is: https://www.fanfiction.net/s/12691614/1/calling-the-attention-of-camperor-AKA-Keyz05 (http://archive.md/mjhzv)

Reported for plagiarism: http://www.gofanfiction.club/topic/124913/117219835/1/ (http://archive.md/Pt2pP)

Someone made a meme about him: https://thebluev3.deviantart.com/art/Keyz05-logic-453372435 (http://archive.md/3lmDc)

Here is him acting autistic about Phoenix Wright shippings on his old, banned account: https://thesoapadventurer.deviantart.com/art/Justicykes-429331592 (http://archive.md/YRZv4)


----------



## Staffy (Nov 6, 2017)

Ride said:


> First off, archive all your links.
> View attachment 308644
> https://www.gofundme.com/2d9bet8 (http://archive.md/EDYT0) ($0 in donations)
> 
> ...



Oh, yes.


http://archive.md/3dXcX - his currently ongoing chimpout on GameFAQs


http://archive.md/1Sy7U - His monologues on ff.net


http://archive.md/ATQDv - His oc

http://archive.md/NpMLP - GameFAQs account.


http://archive.md/klKf2 - DeviantArt

I say we're almost set.


----------



## sergeantnimrod (Nov 7, 2017)

this person, please. she's fucking unbearable.


----------



## RaptorJesus (Nov 11, 2017)

found this cow tonight


----------



## RWS Watcher (Nov 12, 2017)

Could we have an ancient/past lolcow thread that gives updates on old and withered lolcows?

Guptil89, the guy behind the infamous "Top Ten Hottest Sonic Characters" list, made another video. While it's not as creepy as his original video, it still has that autistic Guptil charm: 






Also, apparently Hellsing920 passed away from complications due to gastric bypass surgery. - And there have been videos about it, including one from Anthony Logatto:


----------



## UY 690 (Nov 12, 2017)

RWS Watcher said:


> Could we have an ancient/past lolcow thread that gives updates on old and withered lolcows?
> 
> Guptil89, the guy behind the infamous "Top Ten Hottest Sonic Characters" list, made another video. While it's not as creepy as his original video, it still has that autistic Guptil charm:
> 
> ...


What about michaeldragon800? 

I haven't heard of that guy for a while now.....


----------



## RWS Watcher (Nov 12, 2017)

LMR365 said:


> What about michaeldragon800?
> 
> I haven't heard of that guy for a while now.....



Not much from what I have gathered. He produced this video this year:






He is still looking at furry characters tap dancing in high heels. Only now, it seems like he's gained an interest in Steven Universe characters - tap dancing. Apparently, he even commissioned someone to draw tap dancing Steven Universe characters.


----------



## UY 690 (Nov 12, 2017)

RWS Watcher said:


> Not much from what I have gathered. He produced this video this year:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm shocked he even has a Switch just for Arms alone.

Not surprised since Steven Universe is the MLP of CN right now. (Couple with Space Rocks being female and Pearl dancing on her tapping shoes.)

Also, he does commissions now? I just assume he requests people up and down about tapping shoe girls. I guess he has time to learn what PayPal is. 

Just don't tell him to commit to Slugbox tapping shoes. I'll kill myself if he commissions him that online.


----------



## piripiri (Nov 12, 2017)

Athene? long history

has a cult and is launching a crypto

https://www.twitch.tv/athenelive


----------



## CindyChafe (Nov 16, 2017)

Is there one for VeganCheetah/Charles Marlowe and his equally cow-y on-again, off-again girlfriend Alina Tarasyuk?

I feel like they deserve a thread.


----------



## MW 002 (Nov 19, 2017)

I think we might need a thread for Sarah McBride- the Tranny democratic politician who recently had a mini twitter meltdown while virtue signalling to the max.


----------



## Cure Milquetoast (Nov 19, 2017)

Maybe a thread for lolcows and other sorts of weirdos on dating sites? Like an OKCupid thread or something. They're so easy to run into.


----------



## ducktales4gameboy (Nov 19, 2017)

https://imgur.com/a/pppsk
e: archived at http://archive.fo/19UA6

Here's an absolutely insane unfolding story of a woman who really, really wants to get rich quick by running a cat cafe and the Boston locals who she's attempting to sue for 'bullying' her (eg: pointing out an unfurnished, unlit and unheated basement is not a good place to keep 20+ cats)

I feel like this cow should have some presence here (even if it's just this post, because holy shit that imgur album) but I'm incredibly unqualified to write about her since I'm hearing about her secondhand and I'm not in her area. A name search didn't turn up any threads though, so she may be a new one who's just breaking out from being a Boston local cow to the larger internet.


----------



## victorkottke (Nov 20, 2017)

So, I'm new here, but I've been following someone I think it's a lolcow for months, but I'm not sure if anyone else will find him thread worthy. His name is Lucas Starr, he is fat, obsessed with wrestling and is vlogging everyday for almost four years. Most of his videos have 10 views. I find it sad and amusing at the same time. 

Youtube
Facebook
Twitter


----------



## UY 690 (Nov 21, 2017)

Has anyone ever heard of this nigga before?






He was a sima famous YouTube gamer who was GamerGate long before GamerGate was even a thing online.

I heard rumors from the grapevine that he was arrest several years ago for the murder of a few gangsters in Phila and has been taking pills due to one of his family members being murder or committed suicide offline. 

This is also the same nigga who gang-raped Boogie2988 in the ass.

I wish I had the video with me? But it exists online though. lol


----------



## captn_kettle (Nov 21, 2017)

I was browsing reddit on the /r/karmacourt and an interesting fellow popped up.

I present to you: Robert Skye Kutner.

Robert was first brought to light when, in an /r/askreddit about "what subject is so fascinating to you", He claims he has a psychoaffective disorder and that he has married his imaginary waifu "yufi" that he met at the tender age of 6.

When asked to do an AMA, he accepted and proceeded to explain all sorts of creepy shit he does with his imaginary friend (including how you can fuck an entity that doesn't exist).

When people started calling out his shit, he nuked every single social media site he could. Luckily a redditor knew he was a creepy douche and archived everything they could.

Also, in 2016, he did 2 gofundme campaigns to use his make believe mental illness to get a grand total of $1000 (give or take).

You can read the /r/karmacourt thread here:
https://www.reddit.com/r/KarmaCourt...eople_vs_eyks272_and_his_fantasy_anime_waifu/

I would have done a lolcow thread rather than a request, but since he tanked his online activity it's difficult to find anything beyond his AMA and archives.


----------



## UY 690 (Nov 21, 2017)

captn_kettle said:


> I was browsing reddit on the /r/karmacourt and an interesting fellow popped up.
> 
> I present to you: Robert Skye Kutner.
> 
> ...


Someone should do an interview with him. lol


----------



## UY 690 (Nov 21, 2017)

sideofthematress said:


> You know I was thinking about making a Thread on Betsyque  She is a lolicon fag and a Lisa fag and she keeps on thinking that a little girl can be in a relationship with an adult threw what I see from her art. The reason I say she should have a thread is that some people gave her a hard time cause of her pedophillic art and she deleted her old account and then resurfaced with a new one. She is quite talented but she wastes her talents on pedo nonsense and her obsession with Bob and Lisa Simpson together is creepy and the way she obsesses  over how cute Lisa is is kinda parallel to that of Solidmario.
> Her real name is Eliza Arzyaeva She is russian who lives in the City of Petrozavodsk. She is 18 and has been drawing this weird shit since she was 16.
> 
> 
> ...


The fuck?

Is that how she draws her characters? 

Jesus!


----------



## UY 690 (Nov 21, 2017)

sideofthematress said:


> Yep all the time. She like drawing little girls a little to much.


Damn!


----------



## La Usurpadora (Nov 22, 2017)

YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCnjWTummoNb6wfPlktVQTfg
Twitter: https://twitter.com/turi1142
Facebook: https://pt-br.facebook.com/arthuresvaelunderwear/
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/arthur_esvael/

This is Arthur Esvael, he insanely likes to make videos bragging about how rich he is and every week he comes up with a different story about his life. He says he is god, he believes he owns a fashion brand, he believes he is a famous top model, he even believes he fucked about 30.000 shemales (yeah, he said that on video), and oh, he says his blood can cure aids.

Some people that knew him said that he was normal and had the dream of becoming a model... and then just freaked out.

before / after:







Arthur is brazilian, but here's a few videos of him speaking english. "speaking english".




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xE0vZ5mWA4




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQ5Km30s48s




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ze60Hqb0u-E



Every week he come up with new videos talking about his wonderful life. He lies from having his own world bank to having his own toothpaste line but the biggest lie is the fashion show one.
His parents made up a whole 'fashion show' thing, a few t-shirts with his name on, and BAM, he believed that he was the richiest super model with the most known brand ever.





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwBTKtZMWQk

Even though most of his videos are in portuguese, i think it's worth to talk about how crazy he is.


----------



## LN 910 (Nov 22, 2017)

More sperging from my favourite bad youtuber - CellSpex!


 
Typical cunty complaining about other people complaining. Also, she's a big fan of MovieBob, which isn't a big surprise.



Here's her retweeting that awful "put anyone who thinks men aren't responsible for rape because of their gender into a chokehold" comic. This was also in the Tom Preston thread, if you want to read it in full (but why would you want to?).

Hey CellSpex, no man would want to rape you.


 
She's the one on the left.

I tried finding reasonable people in Maryne's replies, could only find one. She's built herself a very loyal echochamber.


 
I think both Maryne and Cell have potential as their own threads. In fact, I think I have enough material now.


----------



## Jack MeHoff (Nov 23, 2017)

I've got a good one for Animal Control...

Samantha "Samm" (also called Scamm) Dunlop, aka Hinauchi/Butterfluff/Cyanbirddog/Anthropornorphic/ too many accounts to list

Currently owes over $5000 in scammed artwork, taxidermy, and fursuits (some 2yrs+ old) and over $5000 in rent, totaling $10,500+

Abused her "wife" (never legally married) for 5yr. Ex is a Canadian citizen, and when her visa was up, Samm instead manipulated and abused her into staying in the US illegally for 5yrs.

The ex's mother was able to send police to the home to remove her from the house and bring her back to Canada. Since then, Samm has moved in with her brony fag boyfriend (started dating in April of this year; runs a local MLP con). The boyfriend does not shower, and has not used soap in 10 years. He enables Samm at every turn, and isn't too keen on hearing the complaints or being confronted by unhappy customers. He's also a mommy's boy leeching off of the family, and in turn, Samm leeches off him. Samm is currently pretending to be busy and 'healing' herself, when in reality she's radio silent on all public accounts, and is still currently taking commissions and scamming stupid bastards out of their money and steaming on private Picarto streams. She rarely does her work, commonly streaming a blank canvas or a BRB for X reason and then ending the stream. As was before this recent shitstorm and is now, her Picarto and Discord chats are her safe space, and it's an enforced rule that you CANNOT ask about your commission or a refund.

Samm herself is and has been a massive liar, manipulator, and scammer since becoming active in the furry fandom in approximately 2008, stirring up shitstorms and drama during this entire span of time. She has a history of abusing animals and people alike. It does not matter to her. She also enjoys cub porn and creating cub porn (this is the furry version of child porn, but is still legal in the US due to the grey area of it being art and not human; there was a case that tried to convict someone of possession of this sort of media, but it fell apart because of the grey area shit).

Wealth of Information: http://samm-logic.tumblr.com/

Encyclopedia Dramatica: https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/HinaUchi This has not been recently updated, but the information on it is very, very accurate.

Includes screencaps, proof of every wrong she's ever done.

Her known accounts list still astounds me as to how many they are, and I have a feeling that there are some that are lost to time that people have just forgotten about over the years, such as the Butterfluff deviantart account:

*Samantha (Samm) Dunlop*


http://www.furaffinity.net/user/anthropornorphic (porn, *active*)
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/miniaussie (char account,* active*)
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/nonstopflop (fursuits, *active*)
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/coyotecreations (inactive, moved)
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/digitt (abandoned)
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/yiptrip (inactive)
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/hinauchi (inactive, suspended)
http://hinauchi.tumblr.com/ (inactive)
http://yiptrip.deviantart.com/ (deactivated)
http://littleaussie.deviantart.com/ (Active)

http://babyfur.me/profile/MilkyMarble (inactive)
http://www.taxidermy.net/forum/index.php?action=profile;u=37556 (semi-active)
https://www.youtube.com/profile?user=HinaUchi (semi-active)
http://www.ebay.com/usr/nappkin
https://twitter.com/LittleRedAussie (Personal twitter, active)
https://twitter.com/littleaussiepup (AD twitter, Active)
 https://twitter.com/bryarbushaussie (Dog twitter)
https://picarto.tv/miniaussie (Stream, active)
 https://piczel.tv/watch/miniaussie 
https://trello.com/b/3sw1woA2/anthropornorphics-queue
http://www.livestream.com/fluffybuttons (stream, inactive)
https://twitter.com/KnotSafeForWork (porn Twitter, inactive)
https://twitter.com/MiniAussieArt (art twitter)
Attached is the most recent screen of her Anthropornorphic account, showing multiple customers requesting refunds that she actively ignores. Additionally, some of her asslickers will spam her page to hide these comments (the deadgirlfriends account did this).

I'm not the best with creating threads, but this fur fagging scammer has self perpetuated her own drama for for almost 10yrs, and it hasn't stopped. She can't hide forever, and already fucked up her silence in a small way (favoriting art on her anthropornorphic account recently, signaling to everyone she was there very very recently).


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Nov 25, 2017)

i just now found this guy on youtube who fucking rules. i didn't see anything about him on the farms so if someone thinks he's worth a thread go on ahead. he reminds me of frankie mcdonald, but instead of using the powers of :autism: this dude uses satanism, reversed music, and :autism: to warn people of things to come. his website is *badass *too.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1zOXJv5iSJhnRKR4nI2Wag

https://darkspeechdecoder.net


----------



## Jarilo182 (Nov 27, 2017)

Anything on webcomic artist Maryne Lahaye yet? She's a French dyke who is getting Shen-Bike-Cuck-levels of mad over a Redditor editing her comic to be about Muslims instead of men.

Original Comic w/ Commentary:
https://archive.md/9Ht22

CringeAnarchy Thread:
http://archive.md/CLwyP
https://archive.md/2IzSr/0a1e19e9ee8933b71b780da0194a1caf34c620db.jpg

Her Tweet Response:
https://archive.md/B9fjh

Twitter:
https://archive.md/nf5b3

Patreon:
http://archive.md/Xj1Il

EDIT: Nvm, there's a thread on her. Carry on. I was spelling her name wrong this whole time and couldn't find it.


----------



## Sotha Sil (Nov 27, 2017)

That one News thread about Constable Frozen has got me thinking about another South Korean cow, Minus8/chtkghk8. You might know him for creating the Shy Gals, as well as making some popular Rule 34 animations. I've been considering a thread on him for a while now, but haven't for a few reasons.

When Minus has a Tumblr, he'll have an emotional meltdown about once per month. During them, he'll often say that his art is terrible, and will act hostile to anyone saying otherwise. In certain breakdowns, Minus will do a near-total purge of his blog's posts, art included. Because of this, and nobody reblogging said posts, it's very difficult to find an archive or even a picture of them. Yet I found some nonetheless, as well as a Reddit thread going into discussion about his worsening meltdowns (including a mention of breakdowns over _minor art critiques_).



Spoiler: Whining inside



















But frequent autistic breakdowns wouldn't be quite enough for a thread on old Minus. And so, I present to you these three links of Minus admitting to something rather fucked up.

In a nutshell, the first link contains an argument between a SJW tard and an alt-right autist over Minus drawing loli/shota, and how he's a pedo because of it. Minus chimes in, and says that the SJW's right. He then proceeds to say that he sometimes wants to have sex with a child, but is scared of what would happen to the kid afterwards, and draws loli and shota to suppress his urges. That's what I got from it, anyway - Minus' broken English makes it tough to tell what he's trying to say. Now you might think that since the argument happened on *April Fools' Day*, Minus was making some sort of really fucked-up joke.

And I'd agree with you if it weren't for his second post on the matter. The post confirmed that what Minus said on April 1st wasn't a joke. He then proceeds to restate some of the things he wrote in the first post, as well as more self-pity shit about not updating his blog anymore. The third post is just another one of his butthurt spiels, and I only included it for completion's sake. But if you go to the original, unarchived page and check the notes, you'll see a bunch of Minus' fans sympathizing with him, and asking him to get help for his kiddy-fiddler urges.




Yeah, kind of fucked up.

While his pedo confession is worthy of a thread, the fact that all of the posts happened around April 1st gives me doubts about creating said thread. Yet, at the same time, I've never seen Minus confirm the confessions as an April Fools prank, and the whole thing's a bit too personal and fucked up to joke about. In addition, Minus doesn't have a Tumblr at the moment, so his activity is strictly limited to posting his art on the 'chans, which would make for a very inactive thread. What do you guys think?


----------



## Null (Nov 30, 2017)

Someone sent this to me via email. It reads as a PA but it could be funny.



> *VegasVikin55/Wiliam Morrrison/Martin*
> I'm surprised you haven't heard of this guy yet. He's at least gotten some infamy in PSN where I first found him. His name is William Martin though his stream says William Morrison. He often spends hours on the PSN Playroom stream drinking vodka until he gets raging drunk. Enough that he often goes to sleep or passes out on stream. He lives in a trailer in Las Vegas and has just been the subject of some trolling recently. Which had his address posted on stream. If he's not on PSN, usually because he was banned, he's on youtube.
> 
> Most of his antics are just racist tirades or shenanigans. He enjoys Heilng, screaming "WHITE IS RIGHT!", and "NIGGERS! FILTHY NIGGERS!" That and threatening to kill everyone. When people start annoying him and has gone on record saying he's not racist because anybody can be a nigger. A recent stream has him watching part of Triumph of The Will I believe where he looks oddly aroused and licking his lips with an absolute maniacal look on his face.
> ...


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Dec 1, 2017)

Could @Ride or @zedkissed60 or @Cthulhu or anyone proficient in gathering information PM me? I think I found a juicy cow.


----------



## Dysnomia (Dec 1, 2017)

We need a Hotep/We Wuz Kangz general. It has been ballooning into "we wuz anythang but Sub-Saharan African" for awhile now. You name it they wuz it. I wish I was exaggerating here. But I'm not. What used to be just about ancient Egyptians being blacker than Shaq has snowballed exponentially.

The current fad is "we wuz Native Americans". Essentially they believe the slave trade never happened and it was all a lie by the white devil to prevent black Americans from knowing the truth about themselves. That they were always here as natives to the Americas and that whitey made up this lie to steal their land and enslave them.

Accounts from enslaved African natives and their children/grandchildren be damned!

It seems we've reached a point where some blacks are so ashamed of their heritage that they are trying to reinvent themselves as Native Americans and Europeans. Pretty soon they'll be Han Chinese.

Theories include how blacks have to be native to Northern Europe because white people get snow sunburn and therefore whites would have went extinct from skin cancer. Whites were originally from the south because there's no snow to cause sunburn. I thought this was trolling at first. But it's not. And most of medieval Europe's royalty and nobility was black and this has been hidden by whitey. While there is some documented mixing the claims I'm talking about are downright hilarious. What I mean is, take any portrait, show it to a "we wuz" and they will say that the person was originally black and the white skin is a conspiracy.

I'd make this thread myself but I don't feel like I know of enough hoteps to do it. My pet hotep is ElizabethKane: https://www.lipstickalley.com/xfa-blogs/elizabethkane.123795/

But she isn't lolcow enough to warrant her own thread. She just spergs endlessly about how the slave trade was a white devil conspiracy and her minions are all convinced they are more Native American than Pocahontas. Likes to use "hmmmmm" a lot.

The "evidence" is thin. It includes asking your elders where they came from. Which is a bit strange since unless your family is recently from Africa they aren't going to say Africa. If great grandma is from Alabama she's not going to say Ghana. If they have Native heritage they may say that someone in their family was on a reservation. But that doesn't make you a Native. Plus the stories ElzabethKane relates about this are never backed up by evidence. It's all hearsay.

Anyway, just an idea if anyone more knowledgeable is interested. Unless it sounds like I have enough already. But I wouldn't want to focus on a single person that isn't lolcow worthy. It's more of a collective herd.

I've thought of making a truther/conspiracy theory thread myself if there already isn't one.


----------



## Holdek (Dec 1, 2017)

Null said:


> A recent stream has him watching part of Triumph of The Will I believe where he looks oddly aroused and licking his lips with an absolute maniacal look on his face.


This could be amusing


----------



## Bungleboy (Dec 4, 2017)

I wanna make a big, big request for the crazy bitch who draws Minimum Security.

It's got everything a Careercow thread needs:

1. Awful art that has only gotten worse over time

2. Batshit insane political leanings (science is literally hitler, communism, feminism, kill whitey)

3. Strawmen out the ass

4. The heroes are literal fucking terrorists


----------



## RK 672 (Dec 4, 2017)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> Could @Ride or @zedkissed60 or @Cthulhu or anyone proficient in gathering information PM me? I think I found a juicy cow.


Who would this cow be?


Dysnomia said:


> We need a Hotep/We Wuz Kangz general. It has been ballooning into "we wuz anythang but Sub-Saharan African" for awhile now. You name it they wuz it. I wish I was exaggerating here. But I'm not. What used to be just about ancient Egyptians being blacker than Shaq has snowballed exponentially.


We've had several threads focusing on various communities of people who have beliefs like this.


Bungleboy said:


> I wanna make a big, big request for the crazy bitch who draws Minimum Security.


Is her personal life or social media presence interesting?


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Dec 4, 2017)

There should be an Erika Moen thread. She's the lady who drew that cuck comic. Along with many other bad comics. She and her cringy husband make cringy sex toy review cartoons.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Dec 4, 2017)

Ride said:


> Who would this cow be?
> 
> We've had several threads focusing on various communities of people who have beliefs like this.
> 
> Is her personal life or social media presence interesting?


i'm trying to suss out the thread by myself, but i'm having a difficult time with the archive and screen caps/hosting. i'm a bit retarded.


----------



## LN 910 (Dec 5, 2017)

A Yogscast Community Watch thread would be interesting.


----------



## BuffDahg__W/ACurl (Dec 8, 2017)

I seriously cannot believe there hasn't already been a thread made about this guy. My disgust with Russell Greer and desire to present you all with this plentiful cow is my very reason for becoming a member of the farm.

Let's start with pictures:









This is aspiring R&B singer/dancer and self-proclaimed muscle -man Correll Bufford aka BuffCorrell. He has been active on YouTube since about it 2008 and boy has it been interesting (and kind of sad) watching his mental state decline over the course of the years. He exhibits signs of OCD & schizophrenia but it's really hard to tell what's truly going on. He was once in the millitary, lives with family (possibly his mother?), and has some sort of janitorial job.  He used to have a large white gay male fanbase before his mental health took a turn for the worst.

Before the mental decline & bodybuilding:












Still fairly normal:







First singing video (the beginning of the end):








Here we are today:


----------



## BuffDahg__W/ACurl (Dec 8, 2017)

Sux that my thread failed because BuffCorrell is fucking perfect for this place but I'm open to constructive criticism. What should I do in the future when I want to introduce a cow?


----------



## A Hot Potato (Dec 8, 2017)

BuffDahg__W/ACurl said:


> Sux that my thread failed because BuffCorrell is fucking perfect for this place but I'm open to constructive criticism. What should I do in the future when I want to introduce a cow?


Write a decent OP that isn't complete shit.


----------



## BuffDahg__W/ACurl (Dec 8, 2017)

A Hot Pizza said:


> Write a decent OP that isn't complete shit.



Why was it shit? This is the first forum I've posted on in ages. Maybe I just don't get it I guess. First day on here and I'm covered in troll shot being thrown at me. I'll just go back to quietly observing Russ, Chris, & Terry.Just wanted to have fun and now it's no longer worth it.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Dec 8, 2017)

BuffDahg__W/ACurl said:


> Why was it shit? This is the first forum I've posted on in ages. Maybe I just don't get it I guess. First day on here and I'm covered in troll shot being thrown at me. I'll just go back to quietly observing Russ, Chris, & Terry.Just wanted to have fun and now it's no longer worth it.


Because we expect info on why someone is a lolcow.

Quite frankly, if you are getting this upset and triggered because of me and @Rumpled Foreskin calling you mean words, this site isn't for you anyway.


----------



## mulliganfarmer (Dec 10, 2017)

I have a possible, if anyone is interested in digging a bit deeper than I did because tbh this person gives me the heebie-jeebies and there's only so much I can take in the name of research. This person came to my attention via Mumsnet, and there's a slight possibly off-topic backstory. 

A few years back a man by the name of Brian from Hull joined Mumsnet in order to introduce the women of England to 'yoni' massages that would give them powerful therapeutic orgasms that his wife apparently enjoyed immensely. He even kindly offered to drive around the country helping women experience orgasms, and couldn't understand why they were hesitant to let a random stranger into their homes to finger them for a bit. He got the piss ripped out of him quite spectacularly and the whole incident is now one of Mumsnet's running jokes. 

And then just a few days ago, someone started a new thread asking if Brian from Hull had since become Katie from Nottingham, because this Katie person was offering orgasm workshops on Meetup for 150-200 pounds a pop. You do need to provide ID to prove you are a woman in order to participate, though. 

https://www.meetup.com/womens-orgasm-workshop/







Katie is, in her own words, a semi-retired trans lesbian kitten with a masters from Oxford and four degrees, has 26 years of hands-on experience in erotic mind play, and offers powerful yet discrete (sic) orgasms in such diverse places as churches and your local Primark. She also runs a trans pregnancy group on facebook which appears to be mostly MTFs with pillows up their shirts speculating about the future of womb transplants. 

Choice quotes from Katie's facebook include:

" I'd love to make some friends - its kind of hard to make them ........ when you think a little more profoundly than most people."

"Its really, really hard to make friends when you're kind of smart."

"If you want to know how to build a hydrogen bomb, how to turn a £10,000 tax bill into a zero tax bill, precisely how I can get pregnant, or even how to build a time machine, then I'm the girl you ask."

"Personal life motto - "Quad Erat Demonstratorum Non Plus, Illigitimi Non Carborundum" (Both phrases are spelt wrongly).

"I'v toured the US as a Thespian, acting alongside a guy who is now a major Hollywood Moviestar"

"I'v backpacked across India and Nepal with my sister at age 10."

"I'v bribed cops carrying Uzi Sub Machine Guns in Kenya"

"I sometimes Reiki my cats - I'm not sure if they notice"

"I get treated as a sex object a lot, which makes it pretty tricky to find a girl who doesn't just want to hop into the sack"

" Iv met several judges socially, and was offered a judgeship that I turned down" 

"My humour style is highbrow and witty... I once told a joke in a lecture theatre of 300 students... and received a standing ovation from my students"

"As a child, I was a Chemist, and sold 99% acid to my school (normal stuff is 10%)"

For added effect, you can hear these words of wisdom straight from the horse's mouth on her youtube channel: 
















What sane person would pass up the chance to experience erotic mindplay for 200 quid from this shining beacon of femininity?


Note: Katie bears a strong resemblence to a personal horrorcow of mine I wrote about in the personal lolcows thread, namely Botherguts. If it wasn't for the English accent I would think it was indeed Botherguts. It's giving me some awfully grim flashbacks.


----------



## Cooking Mama (Dec 10, 2017)

Yungangelita. She has about a six paged thread on PULL and from what I've gathered, she may have good content for the farms. She is a rich white girl who used to be addicted to xanax and has an obsession with serial killers and lolita (not the JP fashion, either). She says that she's supporting feminism by posting her softcore porno images on instagram and thinks she's a model. She was also featured in one of Melanie Martinez's music videos. She just seems shitty in general and really creepy with her DDLG and pedo vibes.

Also, the MLM Younique has some gooooood shit. I've been considering making a thread myself about it, but I have no idea where to even begin because there is just _so much_.


----------



## Pop-Tart (Dec 13, 2017)

This is Mark Marek. He is the edgelord that runs bestgore.com

I have been trying to dig more on him. Most of this is because the kinda person that runs a site like this is that is so damn try hard and edgy on the front end, the back end must have some amazing drama and other dumb shit. I recently found out he made a bitchute account, which makes sense considering the content he uploads. My understanding is the guy is also a super contrarian with all sorts of random political shit too for various random reasons (read to be as edgy as possible for whatever space he is in).

My big issue is I am not sure where else to go or dig from here.


----------



## fortunecookie (Dec 13, 2017)

Have you guys experienced Red Devil Dazzy? He is a 30 something year old virgin.

Please enjoy some of his antics.

Poem he wrote to a girl he met on ebay:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f41rhDqHTKQ

Mr Burns impressions
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCnR5BL8nNo 

Reupload of Cheese Slice Dazzy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fgWSKhLDlw

His videos nowadays are kinda trash.
However there is some gold to be found if you dig deep enough.


----------



## saltnpepe (Dec 17, 2017)

Do you guys remember this article?




I'd say they're all typical careercows, Meredith in particular. He's a professional student with a history of chimpouts on campuses, worse than the mattress girl.

What about a thread on them, y/n?


----------



## ___- (Dec 17, 2017)

mattpatt?


----------



## NimertiS (Dec 17, 2017)

Timothy Heller. Stalker and ex-friend of Melanie Martinez, she claims Martinez raped her,
with lots of inconsistencies and false dates. Also, makes shitty music.


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Dec 17, 2017)

Any expectation of a salt mine thread for the  Great Twitter Purge of 2017 that starts tomorrow? 'Course I'm not sure where you record the sperg out if they're banned from Twitter in the first place. If they actually do ban some antifa, though,  the collateral salt from their friends should be spectacular.


----------



## andr0id psycho sho(ker (Dec 18, 2017)

I have a minor cow for here with a small op written up in storage

Donald Elson: a user on deviantart and furaffinity with below average artwork, litigious against other users and stealing credit for creations. I've been sort of hesitant to open a real thread on him due to wondering about a lack of content, my own op making skills and lack of knowledge of archiving in case he decides to delete everything if he becomes a subject of interest in this site. I'd be willing to show the current opening I have so far listed below in a spoiler



Spoiler: the op's first draft



Donald elson/dreamerdon/donchallenged

Hey, everyone, first serious lolcow thread about a cow I met online. I’ve been hesitant to make this thread due to used to being friends with the guy, not having any archival skills plus feeling this kind of thread could veer into personal army requests territory. If anyone wants to improve the op, offer suggestions and I’ll add them in as soon as possible along with any updates I find

A litigious artcow with decent art compared to the other people discussed under the artcow tag, Don probably wouldn’t warrant a thread if it weren’t for his fondness of bullying other users with copyright claims, dmca strikes on deviantart and generally being a elitist who shuts down easily and just plain arrogance. He can be two faced at times, acting kind to get what he wants, then going into blocks and dmca strikes after he feels the person has outlived their usefulness. There was some drama related to him, me and another user that wishes to remain anonymous for now but I won’t be mentioning it in the op since it’s very powerlevelly and will take away attention from the topic at hand.

As it stands, Don’s art is not bad by any means, just rather bland though his writing his above par than most users on deviantart along with doing comics as well. His behavior of filing bogus dmca strikes, personal attacks on artists he doesn’t like and shutting down to criticism and trying to work out problems on both sides by blocks and deletions make him seem like he sees himself as a corporation and not just a guy on the internet as he is want to do when facing criticism for abandoning people during times of crisis

Age: 37 (probable age as it was stated on his da profile but getting a confirmed age would be preffered)

Email: donelson@gmail (deleted prior to me writing the op. Probably has a new one but I don’t know it at the moment)

Accounts:

Dreamerdon and donchallenged at deviantart: (can’t view these due to being petty blocked a long time ago. The second account was just used for posting doing art challenges)

Dreamerdon at furaffinity: (not sure about this one since my old fa account was lost when the website got hacked and I got locked out. I honestly never really checked it out even when the account was still accessible)


----------



## Sockpuppet of pedophile 155chan former admin (Dec 20, 2017)

I've been thinking about asking this for a while now, would a Social Repose thread be nice? I'm not saying if this guy is or isn't a lolcow, although I am leaning towards him being one.

He dresses up in weird outfits (arguably for his music career) dicks around with women, and it was this video that made me wonder about his lolcow potential:






Its loaded to the brim up with edge. 

There is also a thread on lolcow about him:
https://lolcow.farm/snow/res/417732.html

I'm just opting it here and let you guys decide. I'd open a thread on him myself but I'm not a very good writer and researcher. I'm sure that if he actually is lolcow material, someone could dig up a lot of fun stuff about the lad.

I am leaving this in the farms capable hands.


----------



## WW 635 (Dec 20, 2017)

Request threads here: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/thread-requests-resources.29888/page-15#post-2788663

The more info you include, the better the chance of it getting picked up.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Dec 20, 2017)

Mate there's a thread request in the lolcow boards.


----------



## Sockpuppet of pedophile 155chan former admin (Dec 21, 2017)

Cricket said:


> Request threads here: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/thread-requests-resources.29888/page-15#post-2788663
> 
> The more info you include, the better the chance of it getting picked up.





Valiant said:


> Mate there's a thread request in the lolcow boards.



My bad. I had looked over everything to see if there was a thread request board but never looked for a thread for it.

Thank you.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 22, 2017)

saltnpepe said:


> Do you guys remember this article?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alok Vaid-Menon has a thread under artcow by @Army Burger. None on Meredith as of yet.



___- said:


> mattpatt?



There was one a few months ago that got locked for something along the lines of "too much vidya sperging, not enough MatPat being a cow"


----------



## LN 910 (Dec 24, 2017)

Maybe an OnlyLeigh thread in the tumblr subforum? Her content is fucking terrible.


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Dec 31, 2017)

Since few weeks ago, a bunch of butthurt NSFW artists on dA created a movement (#Wewantavoice/Weneedtoknowwho/censorshipsucks/snitchesareevil) which consists on "fighting against censorship" A.K.A. posting public blocklists of users* who're members of rule-enforcing groups, bawwlocking those who call them out for promoting harassment against the mentioned members (or just don't kiss their shit-stained asses) and making strawman pictures like these:
https://nathanomir.deviantart.com/gallery/?catpath=/&edit=0&q=war+on+sex
https://zazanimations.deviantart.com/art/DeviantArt-WatchDog-Groups-In-A-Nutshell-719696500

More links:
http://archive.md/sR9vR (One of the callout journals, before being edited out)
https://comments.deviantart.com/1/720024426/4524261524 Ok, how can your head be THAT far up your ass?
https://www.deviantart.com/tag/wewantavoice
https://www.deviantart.com/tag/weneedtoknowwho
https://www.deviantart.com/tag/censorshipsucks
https://www.deviantart.com/tag/snitchesareevil
http://archive.md/TERgr

In short, those dense cunts are 'fighting' against censorship.. by promoting it via abusing the block system and posting bawwlocklists publicly.

*= Even those who're no longer active, because those wo/manchildren are extremely stupid to check their activity.


----------



## Accostus (Dec 31, 2017)

I came across this "GarthInSA" and would like opinions about whether he is worthy of a thread. He's an Australian YouTuber who films neighbors yards and complains in hyperbolic video titles and descriptions about innocuous daytime suburbian noise (birds singing, dogs barking etc.). In particular, he seems to harbor a deep, longstanding dislike for the spotted dove:

https://www.youtube.com/user/GarethInSA/videos
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCpdxx_Feqk21d0WXZ2thEaw/videos

If it's of any interested or help, his residential address is easily ascertained with clues from video titles and a Google search.


----------



## Bob the Autist (Jan 1, 2018)

There is this strange prevented guy that goes by a couple of usernames, but whatever

He's "_*GreatKingToro/TOROTHEKING/codbox"*_ and according to this Tumblr post, he has a fascination of death and killing of popular NSFW-ish artists due to not getting the attention of them *(as in, he literally draws getting beat up and shit)* and just general seem like a mentally insane creep who harasses people, literately making accounts and alts, just to nag them "why did you blocked me!!"









https://archive.md/jdsIW/f13d9bf4728bbcaba169d2dead5c5610649f923c.png
https://archive.md/jdsIW/9c2fe98b1dc45cbbd3fea7c726643b9ca8fae20f.png
https://archive.md/jdsIW/0e006f48af97c7e7f0fb296321bf9aff792d5307.png

There is much more crazy shit of his in this imgur album 

Here's his deviantART and Tumblr

I defiantly think we have a lolcow here, thick and through, but if there something I need to add / did something wrong, my apologizes, as I'm new to here


----------



## Lola79 (Jan 1, 2018)

I have found many individuals worthy of the title of "lolcow"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUkItnDZXic

Lori Sympson
A crazy woman who hates mike pence and is very active on youtube.

https://www.picgrum.com/user/zechstrumsky18/6245850050

Zechariah Stefan Strumsky
 a aspergian sound cloud rapper with a non existent chin who thinks hes the shit
He is very active on instagram


----------



## roxanne (Jan 2, 2018)

https://www.facebook.com/BabyPwincessMal02

Mallie Downing is a fat troon who is uterly convinced he has the mind of a infant. He collects disability and wastes taxpayers money. He claims that he is better than other ABDLs (even tho they all are pretty much freaks), because his mind is “regressed from ptsd” or some bullshit. When he isnt making the nurses whipe his ass for him he is regularly seen bitching on facebook for one reason or another. He has an unhealthy obsession with Mal from the Decendants as well, probably where he got his new namesake from.


----------



## kakyouin (Jan 4, 2018)

Not entirely sure if this is the right place, but I stumbled across this guy's fanfiction.net and it's... something.

https://www.fanfiction.net/u/4486163/Travis-2017

Unfortunately, I'm not having any luck tracking him down anywhere else, but I have this disgusting urge to learn more. He comes off almost as a troll, but what kind of troll would write over 300 badly-written fanfictions just for a laugh? Either he's too dedicated (which is pretty :autism: on its own) or he legitimately can't stop writing about "Arthur and them" getting castrated.


----------



## Acceptable (Jan 4, 2018)

kakyouin said:


> Not entirely sure if this is the right place, but I stumbled across this guy's fanfiction.net and it's... something.
> 
> https://www.fanfiction.net/u/4486163/Travis-2017
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm not having any luck tracking him down anywhere else, but I have this disgusting urge to learn more. He comes off almost as a troll, but what kind of troll would write over 300 badly-written fanfictions just for a laugh? Either he's too dedicated (which is pretty :autism: on its own) or he legitimately can't stop writing about "Arthur and them" getting castrated.



i just read his bio and I'm completely intrigued by this guy.... I'm going to do my best and try and search around for more information.


----------



## Jarilo182 (Jan 4, 2018)

There's a psychotic therapist in Japan by the name of Dr. Douglas Berger who has been mistreating his clients and trying to sue anyone who posts about him online. He has recently subpoenaed Redditors who have spoken up about his practices.

https://www.reddit.com/r/Tokyo/comments/2j0hbp/avoid_douglas_berger/ 
(Old removed post, 3 years ago.)

https://www.reddit.com/r/japan/comments/4cfz65/avoid_dr_douglas_berger_for_therapy/
https://www.reddit.com/r/japan/comments/6l5nhx/psa_stay_away_from_psychiatrist_doug_berger/
https://www.reddit.com/r/legaladvice/comments/7nzvr7/email_from_reddit_legal_support_requesting_my/
https://www.reddit.com/r/bestoflegaladvice/comments/7o2bqq/dont_talk_about_the_doctor/
(Recent drama.)

This is fucking JUICY drama, if he sees a thread here, we might just have our next resident lolcow.


----------



## solonset (Jan 5, 2018)

I'm a bit surprised nobody has requested or tried to make a thread about this individual, but at the same time, I completely understand why.











Meet Anisa. She's an ex titty streamer and currently idubbbz's girlfriend. Although this can be dismissed by the fact that she's just some drama whore, it's pretty clear that she's a really, really petty (semi) sperg. She instigates drama among other internet personalities like Ice Poseidon and Pyrocynical.

Examples of her talking shit for petty reasons (+ her being on Drama Alert):













She seems to exhibit Dramacow traits and behavior. But I'm not sure if this is enough to warrent her own Kiwifarm thread. Probably because I'm too lazy to actually dig up shit from her past (since I'm already trying to gather information from another potential lolcow) and I just don't really care about her that much. But if any of you are interested, I'll leave some social media accounts below.

Twitter: https://twitter.com/anisajomha
Twitch: https://www.twitch.tv/anisajomha/
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCCnL9i3G8vnbQ6mR1DBqvRA
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/anisajomha/


----------



## j666 (Jan 5, 2018)

solonset said:


> I'm a bit surprised nobody has requested or tried to make a thread about this individual, but at the same time, I completely understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



especially given recent developments from earlier this week..






my personal favorite:


----------



## solonset (Jan 5, 2018)

j666 said:


> especially given recent developments from earlier this week..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy fuck. So let me get this straight. She wanted to get Chris Ray Gun first, but after Laci got to his dick first, she went to idubbbz because (I'm assuming) Chris and Ian look the same. 

Not only that, they had a rough start around summer because he was busy working on Content Cop plus some other stuff and some of her discord pals wanted to "get back at him" for being busy with other stuff, while also talking major shit behind his back (by calling him a man child who consistently burps and is too lazy to clean his room) ? Holy fuck what a toxic person. 

How long is it gonna take for her to cheat on him with some other schmuck who looks like Chris?


----------



## solonset (Jan 5, 2018)

solonset said:


> I'm a bit surprised nobody has requested or tried to make a thread about this individual, but at the same time, I completely understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Disregard my request. I decided to do this shit myself because of j666.
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/anisa-jomha-anisajomha-idubbbzs-girlfriend.38107/


----------



## Tumblr (Jan 7, 2018)

https://superpunkjellyfish.tumblr.com
https://watashiwanoodle-anti.tumblr.com
https://the-forest-system.tumblr.com
https://autistic-faerie.tumblr.com

This girl pretends to have autism and dissociative identity disorder (among other mental illnesses) for discourse cred, and also admitted to being a huge necrophile and fantasizing about her little sister. Is this worthy of a thread?


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Jan 8, 2018)

Jaymin astafa. I have some stuff archived.  Let me know. This dude is insane


----------



## NimertiS (Jan 9, 2018)

John Cuckian... Oh boy...


----------



## trannyfucker (Jan 9, 2018)

Paris Lees (born 1988 in Hucknall, Nottinghamshire) is a typical violent rent boy tranny. He has  string of convictions, and those are just the ones he owns up to. These include criminal damage for smashing a window 'during a fight', and attacking an older client, who by some accounts died from the attack (source needed, but this might be useful http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b047pts4)

http://archive.md/Mp2RW
https://www.vice.com/en_uk/article/5gkdz5/woman-on-a-naked-rampage-in-mcdonalds-paris-lees

Since 'becoming a woman' he has continued to behave like a typical cock-hungry gay male
https://www.vice.com/en_uk/article/wd75n4/paris-lees-my-transgender-tinder-adventure-929

Though sometimes he claims that he was a rentboy to fund his studies, as if he had come from a village in Pakistan, not Nottinghamshire. The truth, very plainly, is that he was a cock-hungry degenerate who liked sex and drugs and the first helped pay for the second. http://archive.md/l4kHT
https://www.vice.com/en_uk/article/dpw3gv/doing-drugs-is-fun-paris-lees

Not that of course there is anything wrong with that, but his troll is that he and his fellow rent boy trannies have anything in common with sex trafficking victims, etc.

He says he is a feminist, but his is the kind of feminism where the whole world turns into a tranny fetish fantasy. To wit, he says how much he loves being catcalled, despite the 'power imbalance', which might apply to a 5' 0" female but really doesn't exist when it comes to violent rent boys being called after by fat blokes. https://www.vice.com/en_uk/article/zn7b79/enjoying-catcalls-paris-lees-column

As a gay man Paris has no use for women whatsoever, but he trolls the universe by insisting that he is the apogee of femininity. One of the degenerate tranny-loving "women's" magazines Vogue, dutifully made him their covergirl for the suffragette centennial year. http://archive.md/jyv2Q Because while women had to throw themselves under horses to get the vote, Paris probably has a good collection of horse porn. So the connection is real.

He is a massive drama queen and if you don't suck his cock and accept all his lies as fact then he will just walk off. http://archive.md/Q8mSB Fortunately for him sufficiently many of the establishment are willing to accept his claims without question, so he's 100% a woman, y'know despite the whole cock & balls thing.

On which subject, naturally it's none of our business about his cock + balls, but that didn't stop him creating a page called Julie Bindel's Genitals:

https://web.archive.org/web/2011031...ress.com/2011/03/13/julie-bindels-genitals-2/

where he basically said I'm a woman and Julie Bindel, who literally has devoted her entire life to women's causes https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Julie_Bindel, is not. Also Paris is a radical feminist because he says so. Despite, y'know, being an effeminate gay guy. He created rage among the tranny-haters at Mumsnet, when they trolled their membership by inviting him to their blogfest. http://archive.md/kWlkJ (because what could be more relevant to a parenting forum than a gay male?)

blog: https://lastofthecleanbohemians.wordpress.com/
twatter: https://twitter.com/parislees
FB: https://www.facebook.com/paris.scarlett.lees
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/paris.lees
Vice articles: https://www.vice.com/en_uk/contributor/paris-lees
Guardian articles: https://www.theguardian.com/profile/paris-lees
Independent articles: http://www.independent.co.uk/author/paris-lees
Attitude articles: https://attitude.co.uk/tag/paris-lees/

looking for:

contemporary news coverage of his convictions
dead name.


----------



## RK 672 (Jan 9, 2018)

Does this person have any rat king links? Looking at their Twitter, I'm not seeing any. If there's not, I'll move this to Lolcows.

Also, archive your links.


----------



## trannyfucker (Jan 9, 2018)

Ride said:


> Does this person have any rat king links? Looking at their Twitter, I'm not seeing any. If there's not, I'll move this to Lolcows.
> 
> Also, archive your links.


I think he follows Zinnia Jones fairly avidly.

http://archive.md/qiPhx
http://archive.md/Wb7K3

Idk what kind of links you want.


----------



## repentance (Jan 9, 2018)

There's a lot of info about his family in the Guardian "coming of age" story if you're looking for clues to the birth name.


----------



## LesbianSleepoverParty (Jan 9, 2018)

Reverend X/Spirit of Truth/Vincent Stewart

Had a public access TV show in Los Angeles in the late 90s where he claimed he was God and answered phone calls live on the air, usually cussing them out with rap music playing in the background, sometimes dancing as well. People speculate he did too much sherm back in the day.







Nowadays he goes live on Facebook for hours every day, Facetiming with trolls who call him on a second phone. He recently had a court date and tried to livestream that and was arrested live on camera after his insane ramblings about how the court are "fraud enforcers" and they have no legal right to do anything to him, because he is God.







https://www.facebook.com/vincent.stewart.980

https://www.instagram.com/callw3kimbadamit/?hl=en

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCIBB-9llsBexklsCEn7GHxQ

^^ That Youtube is not run by him, but by another viewer who manages to clip the interesting parts of his Facebook livestreams and uploads them to YouTube.


----------



## trannyfucker (Jan 9, 2018)

repentance said:


> There's a lot of info about his family in the Guardian "coming of age" story if you're looking for clues to the birth name.


Apparently he went to Holgate School.
https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/...once-mums-son-now-im-her-daughter-m5f9hsp722q


----------



## m0rnutz (Jan 9, 2018)

unclefucker said:


> I think he follows Zinnia Jones fairly avidly.
> 
> http://archive.md/qiPhx
> http://archive.md/Wb7K3
> ...


If I know for sure, rat king is a group of troons who follow one another on social media, run to each other's aid, and donate to one another's scams. In theory there is one for every first world nation.

Photos in the OP are also helpful.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Jan 9, 2018)

I'm thinking of making a LaVar Ball and Sons thread, but I don't know if there is enough content to support it, nor do I know if it would fit in with the Farms. I definitely think they are Cow material though.


Arguably the most extreme tiger parent in the history of the world
The Trump feud
Demanded $3 billion from Nike, even though Michael Jordan, the most famous and recognizable athlete in American history makes nowhere near that from his shoe deal
Started his own shoe an apparel company, asking $500 for a pair of shoes and $50 for shitty graphic tees. Better Business Bureau recently gave the company a rare "F" grade, numerous consumer complaints online about them taking money without delivering product
Youngest son said "Beat that nigga's ass" live on WWE Raw
Middle son shoplifted sunglasses in China, was arrested, Trump supposedly got him sprung, was indefinitely suspended from UCLA basketball team
Dad pulled middle son out of UCLA and youngest son out of high school to have them  play professional basketball in Lithuania. Will likely result in numerous lulz.
Oldest son on his way to being a historic bust
Dad causing serious and unnecessary strife for Los Angeles Lakers organization
Thoughts, lads?


----------



## RK 672 (Jan 9, 2018)

ForgedBlades said:


> I'm thinking of making a LaVar Ball and Sons thread, but I don't know if there is enough content to support it, nor do I know if it would fit in with the Farms. I definitely think they are Cow material though.
> 
> 
> Arguably the most extreme tiger parent in the history of the world
> ...


Too much of a celebrity. Cows need to have most of their thread-worthy content be done online.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jan 9, 2018)

Oh right. This is that attention whore "journalist" who wrote this dumb article
https://www.theguardian.com/comment...-free-speech-child-abuse-bullying-safe-spaces
during a Stephen Fry scandal and I laughed at him because he seriously used "platform privilege" against Stephen.
It was a good laugh tbh and his life story is boring.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Jan 9, 2018)

Yeah, that's kind of what I thought. 

Dude is seriously exceptional though.


----------



## Wojak (Jan 10, 2018)

Queen Hawlsera/"Jessica" Kylie Nichols-Vernon

 

I found this tranny in the steam forums complaining about transphobia in VRchat. http://steamcommunity.com/app/438100/discussions/0/1621726179586489513/ <- the thread.
This dude made a gofundme so he could chop off his cock: http://www.gofundme.com/788yn4
His tumblr: https://hawlserasrs.tumblr.com/

https://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/HawlSera
According to what he wrote here he is also apparently autistic and a furry (what a shocker)
His blog, https://geminiweavermusings.wordpress.com
And his twitter, https://twitter.com/HawlT
I dont have much on this dude since i just found him today but what i found was pretty funny


----------



## anonman_300 (Jan 10, 2018)

The Overview:
This guy spams a shitty cringy copypasta over /b/ for a personal army thread. I go look into it. A page called Drake Blake did nothing wrong posted his photo saying "Big trouble in little china town" and Peter and his friends decide to go apeshit.
He sends death threats. Reports the page. Harasses the users.
He spent 30 minutes during looking at followers of the page, which was 40k+ when the page was still up and messaged them and mocked them.
He pussies out of meeting drake blake twice.
He has an alter ego demon that "irl hunts rapers".
Does a gaming challenge against his friend to take the page down, rigs the game, and still loses.
Summons demons after Drake.
Calls possibly the police or a bunch of his friends then tells his parole officer mom on me during the live stream.
And a lot more I don't even remember.















Links:
Twitch(Recent freak out stream with Mom.):
https://www.twitch.tv/videos/216803729
Facebooks:
Peter:
https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100010013327051 (Real)
https://www.facebook.com/Darkwinterflame2 (Alter ego or RP account)

GF (I don't even remember her name, so bad at names):
https://www.facebook.com/ladyicemage (Semi-Real)
https://www.facebook.com/crimsonangel99 (Alter ego)

Video with twitch highlights and explanations: 
https://youtu.be/AlEYUsg4Q9s

Proof of the threats (I forgot one but it's in the video.):
https://youtu.be/YHR_WMBM-n8

I have no axe to grind with the guy and I'm not doxing my self. My channel is basically for documenting lolcows I guess. I seriously don't know how to make a post here because I'm so new so I'll let you guys decide if he worthy of a thread since mine got locked.


----------



## Neil Pye (Jan 10, 2018)

I think Shane Dawson would be a prime lolcow candidate, with all the controversy in the past and the recent defending-pedophiles thing
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wl_bofUNFhs


----------



## Koochiching (Jan 11, 2018)

Leftbook would be a good community of interest to look at. The most retarded contingents of Facebook leftists, when they're not harassing each other for disagreeing with dogma or screeching about cis straight white men they're sharing the worst, unfunniest memes ever. Lots of drama and lots of stupidity.


----------



## Bordeaux (Jan 12, 2018)

"Corey Lift Me Up", a middle-aged guy who goes around the country taking pictures with college girls where he lifts them up.  Over 12k ladies lifted.  Look him up.


----------



## Sock Cucker (Jan 14, 2018)

Not sure if this is Lolcow or Beauty Parlor
Basically just some crazy white trash that post all of the family drama on Facebook. 
Annette Weaver, current husband/BF Dennis

Drama son is Khris, his babymama is Tessa. Baby is Bentley.

Previous husbands apparently have convictions for child and spousal abuse, Annette defends them, even though they are still incarcerated. Might just be one still in jail, she has an interesting past. Defends the ex who hit her with a bat and was convicted of child abuse.
Recently indicated that her tax refund should go to buy race car parts for Dennis, while her newborn grandchild needs a pacifier. Threatens Tessa regularly to seek grandparents rights, but then they make up the next day.
I think there is an autistic son named Peewee.
I don't do Facebook, but will refer you to the reddit thread https://www.reddit.com/r/blogsnark/comments/7p31o5/all_aboard_the_crazy_annette_18114/

Also, apparently a Maryland sports forum has been following her for years.
I hope this woman ends up on the Farms, Reddit is not doing the crazy justice.


----------



## Clown Baby (Jan 15, 2018)

I'm too lazy to do the work, but this person is ridiculous and maybe should be researched, she's a furry who is in a poly relationship with a fictional character (from what I gather, she's too sped to understand) and calls herself Manda-Tee

This blog post is  great
https://manda-tee.deviantart.com/journal/Might-as-Well-Disbelieve-719160172

And this self portrait tells a lot


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Jan 15, 2018)

Someone I follow on twitter (Bob Mackey) , is like, obsessed with Colin Moriarty?  Apparently Colin always sends his "fans" to attack said person on twitter. 


Is he some crazy right wing asshole?


----------



## TerminusEst (Jan 15, 2018)

Don't see anyone talk about the little guys that run with Digibro. Here's one that would be good to mine. Not much really on him but he does like to throw fits anytime anyone calls him out on being 'transgender'. He's real name is Lachlan Still.

https://twitter.com/PedanticRomantc

https://www.youtube.com/c/ThePedanticRomanticYT

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3TuqAwQq04&t=0s This video shows PR using a sock account to try defending Digi against the 'haters'


----------



## NG 070 (Jan 19, 2018)

Surprised Aja Romano doesn't have a thread here already. She's got a super storied history in terms of being a lolcow, especially since she has ties to literary lolcow Cassandra Clare/Claire.

Aja's also known for some pretty dumbass shit, including a piece on the Daily Dot a few years back, wherein she pretty much defended known sociopath/scammer Andrew Blake/Victoria Bitter. Then she did an article for Vulture about a "fanfiction syllabus". After the backdraft from those hit, she scuttled away for a while and later reemerged as a "reporter" for Vice. She also tried to do a story about hockey RPF (real person fanfic) and got all petulant/whiny when people roundly shot her shit down and told her not to do it.

She's also active on Twitter (of course she is), and she's also known for trying to burn a LiveJournal t-shirt in protest of something that happened years ago. Sadly, most of that was lost to history when Fandom Wank/JournalFen went tits up and never returned.

Basically, she's one of those dumbasses where Fandom Is Serious Business.

Sanitized history: https://fanlore.org/wiki/Aja
Unsantised History up to 2015 (shortly before she fucked off to Vice): http://failfandomanon.wikia.com/wiki/Aja


----------



## YourUnclesDad (Jan 19, 2018)

This is Mr. Hate Vicious, your kinda typical MGTOW. Bitter about all women, fixated on numbers and rating women 1-10, etc. Except he somehow manages to sound like a bigger smug faggot than most MGTOWS I know of. He uses Adult Friend Finder and claims to do adult films "on the side." Most women on AFF are around a 6-7 he says. He is pretty good at picking up exotic dancers and has bed buddies, a couple girls "on the side." He's bored of sex because he's had too much of it. Him and his small fan base are pathetic and embarrassing. He makes me laugh though. Somethin weird goin on with this dude.

















***














https://www.facebook.com/cameron.gallegos.92
https://twitter.com/MrHatevicious
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCDACm0zGpRyVYw8zIUssSiw
https://www.patreon.com/MrHatevicious


----------



## SregginKcuf (Jan 22, 2018)

A Christian YouTuber who tries to present his own Gospel.

As a born-again Christian I am of course not supposed to mock on other Christians... but I am sure this one is NOT born again. He says the Bible is not God's word and keeps contradicting himself... pretty sure he's on drugs.

Here is him getting exposed:


----------



## RWS Watcher (Jan 23, 2018)

Wojak said:


> Queen Hawlsera/"Jessica" Kylie Nichols-Vernon
> View attachment 353102
> 
> I found this tranny in the steam forums complaining about transphobia in VRchat. http://steamcommunity.com/app/438100/discussions/0/1621726179586489513/ <- the thread.
> ...



That guy looks like a skinnier ADF, go for it


----------



## Henry Wyatt (Jan 26, 2018)

Cats go purrple aka Max is someone working on "Lisa the greatful" a fan game which stole music and sprites from  other fangames "Lisa the pointless, Lisa the hopeful and Lisa the red.

This person cannot take criticism and responds incredibly negatively

They deactivated their youtube but this video contains alot of their sperging






And then near the end he is bitching about hopeful sucking(even though he stole the intro from hopeful with the car scene)
reddit account https://www.reddit.com/user/PurrpleCatsGo

Discord https://discordapp.com/invite/AtvD6QR

THIS THREAD IS A WORK IN PROGRESS


----------



## Henry Wyatt (Jan 26, 2018)

the thumbnail is Trap art made by the lolcow in question as well....


----------



## Autopsy (Jan 26, 2018)

Moon, Pennsylvania has some weird people in it. CatsGoPurrple's bandcamp has links to most of their public accounts. Empty facebook named "Ster Ripoff" is peculiar, the only famous person I can think of to ripoff named 'ster' is Star_, an old TF2ber. All images appear to be drafted specifically for the persona and only posted on relevant accounts.


----------



## LofaSofa (Jan 26, 2018)

I remember being quite excited for this fangame as it look like it held some potential.




 

Was really disappointed when he turned put to be a massive plagiarizing sped, also I'm pretty sure he's when into full damage control mode and dropped off the face of the earth.


----------



## Henry Wyatt (Jan 26, 2018)

LofaSofa said:


> I remember being quite excited for this fangame as it look like it held some potential.
> 
> View attachment 367140
> 
> Was really disappointed when he turned put to be a massive plagiarizing sped, also I'm pretty sure he's when into full damage control mode and dropped off the face of the earth.


Same. it seemed like a really good concept with (warning spoilers for LISA the joyful) 



Spoiler



Yado trying to get the joy vaccine and possibly.[EDIT COMFUSED YADO WITH SOMEONE ELSE]



I was pretty bummed when I found out that the game he was working on was this


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jan 26, 2018)

UncleMoeLester said:


> Same. it seemed like a really good concept with (warning spoilers for LISA the joyful)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nigga he wasn't trying to redeem himself, he was trying to get the vaccine so he can be the one to control the new world.

The idea is if he has a cure to a plague, people will follow him in the hopes of being cured.


----------



## Henry Wyatt (Jan 26, 2018)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> Nigga he wasn't trying to redeem himself, he was trying to get the vaccine so he can be the one to control the new world.
> 
> The idea is if he has a cure to a plague, people will follow him in the hopes of being cured.


Ok that makes more sense
thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jan 26, 2018)

UncleMoeLester said:


> Ok that makes more sense
> thanks for the explanation.


Yea, the LISA series doesn't have much cryptic shit in the second and third games. Pretty easy to figure out which asshole to murder.


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 26, 2018)

We need a more fleshed out OP with more links and archives here. If not by midday tomorrow im just rolling this into the thread suggestions thread.


----------



## Euler2718 (Jan 26, 2018)

This guy has been popping up a lot on Twitter and Youtube, picking fights with The Kumite and Mister Metokur.
He's admitted to only interacting with people who have a larger audience in order to garner attention.

I'm new to this, so I'll add more as I dig, but this guy is a fucking faggot.

Twitter (Look at his replies): https://twitter.com/PascalLeroux
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzh84ZbK23eDWV64h6izjLg/feed

Destiny shilling:
https://tweetsave.com/pascalleroux/status/956627075095453696
https://tweetsave.com/pascalleroux/status/950754494857469952​Seems to love the Leafy camera angle: https://tweetsave.com/pascalleroux/status/953394424427331584
Salt over lacking shekels: https://tweetsave.com/pascalleroux/status/949167906801074176
The "Puppet Master": https://tweetsave.com/pascalleroux/status/956992982057562113
Supports doxing of Tonkasaw because he doesn't like him: https://tweetsave.com/pascalleroux/status/956847875895410690
Trying to not be butthurt about eyebrow jokes: https://tweetsave.com/pascalleroux/status/948349430192734208


----------



## Fougaro (Jan 26, 2018)

Hey, it's the GEICO Caveman!


----------



## Euler2718 (Jan 26, 2018)

Fougaro said:


> Hey, it's the GEICO Caveman!


I'm just in shock that a caveman can survive on a soy-only diet


----------



## Henry Wyatt (Jan 26, 2018)

yawning sneasel said:


> We need a more fleshed out OP with more links and archives here. If not by midday tomorrow im just rolling this into the thread suggestions thread.


There is not much info anymore because he deleted his youtube account sadly so we could probobly just move it for now


----------



## ___- (Jan 27, 2018)

Clown Baby said:


> I'm too lazy to do the work, but this person is ridiculous and maybe should be researched, she's a furry who is in a poly relationship with a fictional character (from what I gather, she's too sped to understand) and calls herself Manda-Tee
> 
> This blog post is  great
> https://manda-tee.deviantart.com/journal/Might-as-Well-Disbelieve-719160172
> ...


What is it with lolcows/white trash and pit bulls?


----------



## Aplhorn (Jan 28, 2018)

I found this guy, named Daniel Cobble, on /r/internetcollection (thread) and I think he would be a good skitzocow. I'd do a full write up, but I've been super busy and don't have the time to dig in to it more than I already have. 

Here's his website: http://prose-litigants.org/ (all the pictures are links to PDFs)
He used to have another website, which was in the reddit thread, but it's gone

The website of his crazy bitch friend: http://www.justiceforallcitizens.com/

 He's a normal conspiracy nut, but he also has some advanced lunacy. He claims to have discovered cures for autism and PTSD but that the University of Louisville and US government are hiding them. He also has made some ridiculous lawsuits and apparently got banned from the courthouse. If you decide to make a post, thanks for the help.


----------



## Deranged (Jan 28, 2018)

Does anyone know if Jrcach/Yurka is still active in japanese web? He was known in the odoritte/utaite/aidoru comms as a 40 years old creep who fancied white teenagers. He would message them with "can i upload your videos to nico nico douga?" as quickly as in their first video posted. Then direct them to his tumblr blog that supposedly gave tips to aspiring aidoru (tips that he is not qualified to give since he is not in the entertaiment industry - just a 40 years old NEET who is an idol """fan""").

But in practice, he used his blog to stalk aspiring idols or odorite (dancers), and harass those who didn't want to be in his circle anymore/ didn't tolerate his bullshit. Actually, he moved to the western idol scene because he became wildly hated in the japanese one after he ruined Keekihime's career there because she got creeped out off him. He was hated on the japanese board 2ch (similar to 4ch) even before that, and to this day idol threads have a warning that says "Jrcach, go away". He is easily recognisable because of his broken japanese and english, even on anonymous boards.

He is also a huge racist against black people, and the korean and chinese. He haves a lolicon fetish and is supposedly a cat fucker.

Harassing teen girls



Spoiler












































































Racism



Spoiler































Pervert



Spoiler






























{ (Revenge porn is a crime, but "revenge fap" is not. It makes for good catarsys for when you are being bullied.) Here he admits to fapping to girls he hates as to humilliate them.... imagine if a 40 yrs old said publicly he faps to you after harassing you. }











(I fear for his cat's safety...)






(Most of his followers were teenaged girls)











(This is AbbieKins...)



I would like to make a thread about him in beauty parlor if he's still active, but i don't know for sure he is and what's his new handle if any. His latest one was "komaban", i think. Does anyone have an idea what's he is up to now a days?


----------



## Pikapool (Jan 31, 2018)

I'd say Jeff holiday needs one


----------



## YourUnclesDad (Feb 1, 2018)

This guy is cringey as fuck. He calls himself "WonderBro." I called him out for being a crook because he wouldn't stop saying "don't worry I'm not a crook" so he got mad, stopped his live stream and started over with this one.


----------



## Big_Boss (Feb 2, 2018)

She's not a celebrity anymore, in a sense that she doesn't star in movies and TV shows anymore, how about a thread on Rose McGowan? She's a lunatic and has been for years. 

What happened to her is of course horrible, but she also defended a convicted pedophile and keeps putting other woman down. She's a ego manic who keeps getting more and more crazy.


----------



## Pop-Tart (Feb 3, 2018)

*Jonathan Charles Koch*


 



 

Links going around that I found out about this man via:
http://web.archive.org/web/20180121213939/https://twitter.com/HonoredSpirit/status/955172863211966464

http://web.archive.org/web/20180121061654/https://littlevillagemag.com/man-puts-up-pro-white-stickers-on-the-ped-mall-during-the-womens-march-then-tries-to-hide-in-merge/

Legal database stuff:
http://www.iowasexoffender.com/registrant/19236
http://web.archive.org/web/20180121220824/http://caselaw.findlaw.com/us-8th-circuit/1545049.html
http://web.archive.org/web/20180121220933/http://iaicac.org/news/Pages/news-20100525.aspx

The guy that was at the Iowa city women's march. He was putting "It's Ok to be white stickers" on shit. He is also a convicted pedo who had CP. Also that hoodie alone is enough for him to be considered border lol cow.

A lot of people are just denying his existence now, also the Euro white nationalists are having a field day just spamming le 56% memes and shit. They are also using it to say that any negative ligh on the white nationalist movement is only be done by (((Americans))) and that they are the True, Honest, and Pure movements with no Skeletons in their closet at all.


----------



## Lady of the House (Feb 3, 2018)

Clown Baby said:


> I'm too lazy to do the work, but this person is ridiculous and maybe should be researched, she's a furry who is in a poly relationship with a fictional character (from what I gather, she's too sped to understand) and calls herself Manda-Tee
> 
> This blog post is  great
> https://manda-tee.deviantart.com/journal/Might-as-Well-Disbelieve-719160172
> ...


She already has one https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ladyalt69.1867/ by her old username ladyalt69, and an ED page. Pretty lolcowish in terms of interests, but her behaviour has (?) calmed down a bit.


----------



## Henry Wyatt (Feb 4, 2018)

holy fuck

he stole the delfino plaza music

33:59 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZCQ83x5lWs (re upload of the soundtrack not max's account)


----------



## wordmageeric (Feb 6, 2018)

Failed game developer gone insane, claims he is a hyperintelligent genius that sees "orbs of light" that are extradimensional entities. Freaked out on steam and tried to shill his game hard on 4chan, claims to be a mystic guru and fakes having parkinsons that he can control with his mind. Very loud anti-trump political nutjob. His most recent facebook stuff is spectacular and a good example of what he is like.

His steam game where he had a meltdown
http://store.steampowered.com/app/343150/Endica_VII_The_Dream_King/

His facebook (requires login)
https://m.facebook.com/login.php?ne...efsrc=https://m.facebook.com/rock.on.771&_rdr

His twitter
https://mobile.twitter.com/nickridgway?lang=en


----------



## Wärring Ornac (Feb 7, 2018)

wordmageeric said:


> Failed game developer gone insane, claims he is a hyperintelligent genius that sees "orbs of light" that are extradimensional entities. Freaked out on steam and tried to shill his game hard on 4chan, claims to be a mystic guru and fakes having parkinsons that he can control with his mind. Very loud anti-trump political nutjob. His most recent facebook stuff is spectacular and a good example of what he is like.
> 
> His steam game where he had a meltdown
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/343150/Endica_VII_The_Dream_King/
> ...






This... isn't a personal army request right?


----------



## black_flagg (Feb 11, 2018)

What can I say....First off let me say that I found it quite difficult on what category to put Soncerae in. If I had a choice I would have put her in LogicCow

I came across Soncerae 3 year ago. Within a week I found her to be.....let me just number them

She claims that/ she is a...

Magazine Editor: (A fictional magazine that doesn't exist that she has dubbed: block eleven)
A Buddhist: (Eventhough she is in a new drama every couple of days)
A TV Personality: (Rolls eyes)
Polyamorous:  She is quite hyper sexual telling the audience in detail of her sexual exploits 
Used to be a Millionaire: (Yes she has actually said this)
Has several business's and streams of income: (But I have yet to see any business)
A computer programmer: (It has been proven that this is a flat out lie)
A marriage counselor: eventhough she has never been married
Relationship expert: even though she is batting 1000 in failed relationships 
Honest: I'll let you be the judge
Priest is the father: I'll get to that

Sonserea seems to have a vastly inflated view of herself. I suspect that she might have Aspergers. Her channel has been drama filled for 3 years that I have seen it. Although based on records her channel has been up for 8+ years. 

She is in desperate need for acceptance and to be relevant. The problem is no one pays her any attention. How she gets attention is with catchy titles and by manipulating meta tags. When viewers find out she's full of shit most people just leave and down vote. I stuck around for the same reason I stuck around for Kentray Brown and Jamil Malik. In other words, I know a COW when I see one.

From the 3 years that I have known her she has never held a job. She has 1 kid out of wedlock. She is now 5 months pregnant. The guy she got pregnant from went back to his wife. He left her because she wanted to broadcast their lives on youtube. He didn't and told her this several times.  So for the past 6 months all of Soncerae's content has been about this man named Priest. He has doubts that the kid is his because as stated above, she has bragged on being polyamorous, and has lied on several occasions about being with other men while being with Priest.

She harasses him and his family EVERY DAY and tells all of their business online, including personal intimate details about his family that sheltered her for 2 months.

Countless people have told her to get off of youtube and take care of the kid inside of her. After all she told the audience that she is a computer programmer and would be studying Ruby, HTML and others. However so far she continues down a destructive path for her kid by being bitter and vindictive. Even before her pregnancy she was grandiose and bitter. Many of us think that she has gotten preggo for views. IT has been proven that Soncerae tricked Priest into pregnancy by saying that she couldn't get preggo...but of course this guy should take some form of responsibility.  However it is difficult for him to do so because she broadcasts every single detail of her life( except the truth) on youtube.

You guys have fun.....I advise you to intake a little at a time. Her logic will have you picking at your sanity. If Kentray Brown 's level was 9000 this woman is far above him.....Delve into this at your own risk. You have been warned: 


Relevant channels:

Her Blog that explains part of the story:

https://misssonceraevideos.wordpress.com/2017/12/26/facts-myths-about-priest-raes-relationship/

Soncerae: Has 24K subs but about 20k of those subs were bought on fivver. And her average viewership per video is around 200-500

https://www.youtube.com/user/sonceraefan/videos 

The God Queen Soncerae: She says that she is studying computer programming but makes 3-5 videos a day on youtube that range from 1 hour to 3 hours.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCi1wvGXglIQE2izhuyczolA

CaliMomVlogs:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCVPf028zPrMu_37Fil-jDCA

The Real Soncerae: Out of her 10 channels only 1 of them makes any type of money. I would say 100-200 dollars a month. Please understand that she has been doing this for 8 years and doesn't have a job. She is in the business of making videos EVERYDAY.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXGgNhigBKQvvPDmh4HMwIw

MissCPUTv: Her "computer programming channel"

https://www.youtube.com/user/SonceraeVideos

SonceraeMusic: Her channel with no actual music on it

https://www.youtube.com/user/SonceraeMusic

Positive Living:

https://www.youtube.com/user/mssoncerae/videos


Channels that often debunk her various lies:

Kara: An Actual Computer Programmer

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCII8kJ9bpyLnxZyTcHgkieQ

Stupidity Exodus: He just  likes to ousts stupid shit on youtube

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC037YupTFm7fvCPmf-l0w-w

JPV(Junk Pile Videos) He is having an ongoing one year war with Soncerae

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCasfa-qcoBrA5i1KXGVIOig


----------



## SwattedKat (Feb 11, 2018)

sounds like a fun cow. Looking forward to more info.


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Feb 11, 2018)

Always archive your links fam.


----------



## black_flagg (Feb 11, 2018)

Yeeb-Renzo said:


> Always archive your links fam.


How do I do that? I'm a noob.


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Feb 11, 2018)

black_flagg said:


> How do I do that? I'm a noob.


You copy your link, whatever it may be, (youtube channel, article, etc.) And you paste it onto the red bar that says “My url is alive and I want to archive its content.” Once you pasted your link in the white box, you click the button that says “save the page.” From there, you have to wait a bit for the page to be archived and once it’s finished, you copy the archived link in the url and paste it below your non-archived links in your OP.


----------



## black_flagg (Feb 11, 2018)

Yeeb-Renzo said:


> You copy your link, whatever it may be, (youtube channel, article, etc.) And you paste it onto the red bar that says “My url is alive and I want to archive its content.” Once you pasted your link in the white box, you click the button that says “save the page.” From there, you have to wait a bit for the page to be archived and once it’s finished, you copy the archived link in the url and paste it below your non-archived links in your OP.


Ahhhh ok will do that for future references...Thanks. have fun...


----------



## Null (Feb 11, 2018)

merging this into thread requests for following none of our guidelines.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 11, 2018)

black_flagg said:


> What can I say....First off let me say that I found it quite difficult on what category to put Soncerae in. If I had a choice I would have put her in LogicCow
> 
> I came across Soncerae 3 year ago. Within a week I found her to be.....let me just number them
> 
> ...


Besides the archive thing, I can tell you very much why your thread would fall apart, which is something I've noticed with a lot of new OPs lately that keep getting trashed.

When writing a thread starter, think of it as more of an article, a piece of authentic journalism. You want it to be informative, easy to read, and engaging to the reader. You want to put research into your work, preserve said work (archive everything, faggot), and compile your thoughts into a clean piece that people can comment on. Think of it like you're reading a news article online, where you are the editor posting and the replies to your thread are the comments that get posted to news sites, except they're more autistic.

What you DON'T want is to sound like you are asking for a PA. The worst thing you can do when making an article is directly or indirectly imply that you want your readers to do your fucking job. That's not just lazy, it's obnoxious.



> You guys have fun



This line and any/all variations right here will kill any thread almost instantly. When you write online or at all, your words convey a meaning that must be assumed without your intent. Your context isn't with your personal feelings that you don't share, it's the tone and the words you use that make your work convey a message. Asking us to have fun is a clear indication that you want us to dig into this person when you should have done it within the first paragraph. Whatever meaning you had is essentially lost with that one phrase.

Just something to keep in mind here.


----------



## Not So Awesome (Feb 12, 2018)

milovanf/username-91

An anti-porn furfag activist, also is a narcissist.

https://web.archive.org/web/20180212064703/https://comments.deviantart.com/1/528995678/3841676441

https://web.archive.org/web/20180212234800/https://comments.deviantart.com/1/721707727/4525738339

Serial pedophile killer:
https://web.archive.org/web/2018021...antart.com/art/Anti-pedophile-stamp-626910756

His original callout journal copypaste by his member, with someone callout his poor English:
https://web.archive.org/web/2018021...1034-A-message-to-deviantART?mobile_site=true

His callout journal with fixed grammar:
https://web.archive.org/web/2018021...com/journal/A-message-to-deviantART-651502484

His youtube account: http://www.youtube.com/user/mrmilovanf

His Deviantart: https://milovanf.deviantart.com

I'm not sure what kind of lolcow should I categorize...


----------



## theriddler3 (Feb 13, 2018)

Can someone please make a thread on this girl if she's deemed worthy:  https://youtu.be/6IUEOEc3N78 (this is just a sample video of hers)

She's a newer channel, talks shit about all the "beauty gurus" and tries to stir shit up with them to no avail, makes false claims about product launches that she doubles down and gets mad about, uses her supposed high functioning anxiety as a shield when she's questioned. 

I'm not too sure how old her account is or if there's anything noteworthy in her past, but she's been showing up in my recommended for some reason. It seems people fucking hate her after she blew up in popularity less than a month or so ago. It seems like she might have potential.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Feb 17, 2018)

THe lady from Dr. Phil who thought she was married to Tyler Perry? Hasn’t there been anything about her here yet?


----------



## salt (Feb 17, 2018)

I think this guy is more of a lolcalf, since he doesn’t produce milk. Well, he produces milk in an extremely literal sense, but his social media footprint is tiny.

Meet Fayzal Mahamed, a man who jerks off his severely retarded son, wrote a blog post claiming it was therapy, and got a research associate position at University of Johannesburg out of the deal.

LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/fayzal-mahamed-87b72953/

Facebook:
https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=707724159

An academic paper he coauthored with a social worker on why jerking off your severely retarded son is a super good idea and definitely not rape and incest.
http://www.academia.edu/21850900/Pa...Article_by_Marlene_de_Beer_and_Fayzal_Mahamed


----------



## RowboatGirlyman (Feb 20, 2018)

4chan's /pol/ recently discovered a female version of Terry A. Davis. Apparently some schizo chick began stalking her college professors and threatening faculty members which lead to her arrest, after getting out (15 months later) she began uploading weird rant videos to her youtube channel Druid Focket (https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWUqsVdr-u8wX3AOsMtUnyA/videos), with titles to match, such as "NWO", "Switzerland genocide Asia" and my personal favourite - "Niggers have claimed San Francisco. Help!". Some of her video titles are just emails of the professors she has stalked like "matyas.buzgo@lsus.edu" (her math prof.) and "alexander@lsus.edu" (the college president).
 Screenshot of the original post on /pol/:



I couldn't find much more info about her save for an article about her new arrest:
https://www.shreveporttimes.com/sto...t-threats-against-school-employees/351074002/ (Tried to archive the link, but archive.md threw a network error at me twice)

Also the Luisiana State university is currently displaying a warning about her on their site (http://www.lsus.edu/):





Again, her real name is not revealed to the public (maybie she said it in one of her YouTube videos, but I haven't watched them all yet) so I couldn't find more about her for now.

UPDATE:
The same shrewport times article was updated and it revealed her real name - Amanda Charlene Sutherland, 36 years old. Apparently after her release she went all the way from Luisiana to Seatle, where she was arrested again for her threats.  Here's an article from a local news agency:
http://www.kiro7.com/news/local/louisiana-fugitive-arrested-in-seattle/703259818
managed to archive this one:
http://archive.md/X0usm
Acoording to the article, she accused the court of kidnapping her and told them that she has been in a concentration camp for 15 months so definitely a possible skitzocow.


----------



## trannyfucker (Feb 20, 2018)

Dildo queen/would-be Labour MP Heather Peto is a veritable mine of hilarity. 

https://www.mumsnet.com/Talk/womens_rights/3172576-Heather-Peto?messages=100&pg=1


----------



## He Who Points And Laughs (Feb 21, 2018)

RowboatGirlyman said:


> 4chan's /pol/ recently discovered a female version of Terry A. Davis. Apparently some schizo chick began stalking her college professors and threatening faculty members which lead to her arrest, after getting out (15 months later) she began uploading weird rant videos to her youtube channel Druid Focket (https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWUqsVdr-u8wX3AOsMtUnyA/videos), with titles to match, such as "NWO", "Switzerland genocide Asia" and my personal favourite - "Niggers have claimed San Francisco. Help!". Some of her video titles are just emails of the professors she has stalked like "matyas.buzgo@lsus.edu" (her math prof.) and "alexander@lsus.edu" (the college president).
> Screenshot of the original post on /pol/:
> View attachment 386797
> I couldn't find much more info about her save for an article about her new arrest:
> ...



So deserving of a thread!   This woman is incredibly special.


----------



## sperginity (Feb 21, 2018)

We need a general dead pool thread. not when someone will die, just which cow will be next. PM me suggestions for the OP since I mainly hang out in sisterwood and beauty parlor.


----------



## RowboatGirlyman (Feb 21, 2018)

He Who Points And Laughs said:


> So deserving of a thread! This woman is incredibly special.



Would make a thread myself, but too noob. Also she's scheduled to appear in court next Tuesday so if there are any further developmets I might get over my shyness.


----------



## heymate (Feb 22, 2018)

Can one of you guys go dox @DylanDubeault for me? I found his Twitter by accident, and, to put it plainly, I think he’s insane.

His avatar, which is, to say the least, disturbing, says it all.


Spoiler: nightmare fuel


----------



## Not So Awesome (Feb 23, 2018)

Thundersnowolf, an feminism autistic artist

https://web.archive.org/web/20180223075913/https://comments.deviantart.com/1/611092802/4556102367

https://web.archive.org/web/20180223082530/https://comments.deviantart.com/1/669258907/4556114076

https://web.archive.org/web/20180223062657/https://comments.deviantart.com/1/361131070/4556122591

Her DA: https://thundersnowolf.deviantart.com/

Her Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/user/SuperThunderBolt2

Other hosted websites:

https://thunderaheroswelcome.wordpress.com

https://saturnusproductions.blogspot.com


----------



## InternetCivilian (Feb 24, 2018)

Tiapunky/selfinserttrash @ tumblr

A repuslsive exhibitionist fangirl with no shame for her public indecency. (Her friends ain't any better)

























Spoiler: NSFW:


----------



## Bluey (Feb 24, 2018)

I been a bit hesitant, but I have two. 

https://pokemaster1296.deviantart.com  And yes. That is him on his avatar.  He's in his 20 and seems to care about inflation and low quality artists. Like people such as BlueCatRiolu, Darlaloons or Genstar, he also has a nose for drama. He stalks another user and pesters them over their art and is pretty clingy as hell. 

https://catfan180.deviantart.com

She is really into Lenny and Carl from the Simpsons.  Her art has been shared in the DA Horrors thread.


----------



## lemongrab (Feb 27, 2018)

I have someone who is long overdue for a thread, and more and more keeps coming out about him.

His name is Shaf Patel. If you're on twitter and check Trump's tweets, Shaf typically has the first reply (or at least one of the top) on the list condemning him, usually via botting. He claims to be a totally blind hacker from the UK (or now in Canada or something).

Shaf's twitter is twitter.com/shafpatel (archive.md)

In January, he was caught self-harassing via twitter. He later claimed that it was a joke with a friend of his. 



Spoiler: large image











After this happened, an admin in one of the facebook communities for 2600 magazine wrote a post about this guy, and the comments section filled up with stories of Shaf's sexual harassment, generally being a weirdo and more of his lies. The admin in question also mentioned he was banned from 2600's communities, and a recommendation to ban him from the next convention (slated for this July) has gone in.


Spoiler: Facebook thread











Shaf is :islamic:, if you didn't know that already by the name, and condemns anything he thinks is haram.
Here he is complaining about alcohol. (archive.md)
Talking about memorizing the Quran entirely. (archive.md)

A few years ago, Shaf had a massive hard-on for Julian Assange, and was baited into going somewhere to get a copy of wikileaks-forum's database... because Assange totally would ask a nobody like Patel to do that, right?
Read the first post, and toss out the rest. (archive.md)

Hopefully that's good enough. I personally find his blind crusade against Trump amusing, figured you guys would too.

edit: this is here because i thought this write-up was trash, and if someone more talented things he's interesting, this is all i've got.


----------



## Benoit Bals (Feb 28, 2018)

Good morning.  I've wondered for a while if a place like this exists and recently I've had it suggested to me by a couple different people so it's probably an ideal fit.  I do have newbie-itis though and don't want to screw anything up, but I have what I think is an IDEAL candidate for a lolcow.  I even had the recommendation that she be given the title dramacow.  

There is so much information and so much history that I'm afraid of turning this whole thing into a tl/dr so I'll give you the ultra-condensed version and hopefully someone can suggest where to go from there. 

Scenario:  She is a moderator on Disqus, a hardcore ultra-right wing Christian who goes by the name Lady Checkmate.  She has censored and banned over 99% of the people who have come to her channels to discuss anything (NOT an exaggeration...her Faith & Religion page boasts over 70,000 members and at any given time there are about 15).  She also runs a "news" channel. She also runs a "resolution" channel where people can bring complaints about her bans, and she usually just removes all content from it and deletes and bans the user who complained so there is no way anyone can tell they were ever there in the first place.

This might just sound like a person who runs an echo chamber but on no, there is SO much more and again I'm trying hard not to write a tl/dr.  Even though this will get "l" there is much to "r" about.  You would imagine that treating people poorly for so long, people who just want to use a Disqus channel for discussion, which is its whole purpose, would amass a lot of pissed off people who want to troll the living hell out of her, and that's exactly what DOES happen but she's so deluded that she tells her "saints" (yes that's what she calls them) that it's ONE hyper-obsessed troll using hundreds of Disqus accounts, constantly logging off and on, to troll her.

That's enough for now.

She's been mentioned briefly here, initially by Feline Darkmage:

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/obscure-laughingstocks.277/page-61

...which references the best "starting points" for Lady Checkmate here:
http://www.fstdt.com/Search.aspx?Fundie=Lady+Checkmate
http://forums.fstdt.net/index.php?topic=7632.0
http://forums.fstdt.net/index.php?topic=7632.0
Question:  Where do I go from here?  I'm sitting on a wealth of stuff...should I enlist the help of a seasoned Kiwi to transform it all into a work of art?  She deserves to be immortalized, that much I can promise you.


----------



## wheeliescootermain (Feb 28, 2018)

Hoo boy... how do I even begin. So you know how people see stuff as cringeworthy regardless of how subjective the subject matter is? Well, imagine trying to threaten entire groups of artists off of the Internet (keyword being "trying") that make stuff you think is positively Satanic... and at the same time have less self-awareness than Chris himself(herself?), the grammar of a typical Russian porn-bot, and an absolute boner for the Emoji Movie. Enter Sherman.
https://kingsherman777.deviantart.com/
https://plus.google.com/107512619739444760767
And that's not all. This guy's not alone, not by a long shot.
https://plus.google.com/communities/112260110801515263958
Barring the people who are clearly fighting against him, this is basically his own army of sheep that blindly follow his orders. I don't trust myself to make a thread without looking like a fool in the process, but the amount of comic gold in those comments sections is too good to ignore.  
This should be a decent indicator of what to expect.


----------



## autism420 (Mar 1, 2018)

Someone please find out more about this guy and make a thread about him. He's some 25 year old tweaker, I think from OK

https://www.reddit.com/user/mr42ndstblvdlives

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCN-pPWp2WGKj3kRqaFQfFEg

videos consist of him melting plastic for no reason and making unsafe battery holders for some fucking reason.

His reddit account is FULL of gems:

On teachers:



> 30k a year and they only work 9 months.
> 
> I'm over here busting my ass for 12k a year and I work 6 days a week.
> 
> ...



things that didn't happen:


> This chick pierced her clit and nipples during in school suspension with a paper clip.
> 
> The entire class mostly guys a few chicks where glued to this chick while it was going down



doesn't want a ferrari they're such pieces of shit:


> lol like i want a piece of shit that breaks down every 1000 miles.
> 
> whats funny is ferrari started because lambo tractors where shit.
> 
> ...



Seriosuly this guy is a gold mine


----------



## Surly (Mar 2, 2018)

I would love to see a thread for people who believe in GangStalking. I'm getting weirdly obsessed with watching these videos, because I can't seem to figure out how people who ramble like this function enough to make money and feed themselves.  Check this guy out as an example: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcACJOnlzyk


----------



## m0rnutz (Mar 3, 2018)

With the help of @zedkissed60 , we were able to acquire this info on a very popular tumblr blogger in the trannysphere. Every meme you see that features text about how being gay is fun in multiple fonts, that's all from her, or used to be.


```
Birthname: Ryan James Stimson,
Current name: Luna Stimson
City: Grand Island NE
Old YT: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyB9RZ60Aho
Current Tumblr: gaylor-moon.tumblr.com
Facebook 1: https://www.facebook.com/chibigay/?ref=br_rs
Facebook 2: https://www.facebook.com/ladylunaa13?fref=ufi&rc=p

Father:
        Tom V Stimson
        https://www.facebook.com/tvstimson
     
 Sister:
        Cara Kuhl
        https://www.facebook.com/cara.kuhl.5
     
 Relatives:
        Nathan Stimson
        https://www.facebook.com/nathan.stimson.735
     
        Kindra Stimson
        https://www.facebook.com/kindra.stimson
```

A search on the site turns up mentions in posts with screencaps.

Second is a comic site with some known faces and some new ones. In particular @zedkissed60  helped me with a Mady G.


```
https://shmeecherz.newgrounds.com
https://duckduckgo.com/?q=shmeecherz&ia=web
https://www.fanfiction.net/u/856323/shmeecherz
https://thenib.com/mady-g
https://www.facebook.com/madygoodvibes
http://www.madyg.com
https://www.instagram.com/madygcomics/
http://madygcomics.tumblr.com
https://twitter.com/madygcomics
https://www.instagram.com/madygcomics/
```

For more exceptional artists, see https://thenib.com/authors
They mostly post a lot of shit about being trans, being millennials, and being anti-Trump.

edit: giving credit where credit due


----------



## deconstruction burger (Mar 3, 2018)

I'm not sure exactly how many of you are savvy on the Youtube Fitness scene, but I definitely think AlphaDestiny has got potential on here in the "Manosphere" category.



*Alexander Leonidas* (and yes, he swears to God that's his real name), more commonly known as *AlphaDestiny*, is a popular Fitness Youtuber, personal trainer, dietitian, and self-proclaimed PUA extraordinaire from Montreal. He got his start back in 2013 with his first video:





And quickly gained attention amidst the boom in Youtube Fitness at the time for his shtick of having the "rawest, realest channel on Youtube". He would upload videos about seduction (which are blocked/deleted now), videos on which muscles women find attractive, and was a prolific Jason Blaha nuthugger back in the day before Jason's downfall after being exposed by fitmisc.com in the last few years.

But it seems that Alex doesn't heed the phrase "those who don't know history are doomed to repeat it", because he follows in Jason's footsteps more and more as his ego & fanbase grows:
-he constantly deletes comments, both when people disagree with him *and *when he realizes that he got mad and sperged out; but there are older comments he forgot about like:


-he's a Nice Guy in denial, thinks that women are the problem and not him, doesn't want to marry unless his wife is pretty much a meat puppet that he can fuck occasionally:


But one of the most telling pieces as of late is something users on /fit/ brought to everybody's attention: you see, there was a popular copypasta going around from his website where he was discussing Why Girls Hate The Dad Bod, and he told this story originally:


> “We like cuddling! Muscles are disgusting! We don’t like men who are obsessed with the gym! We want to look better than the man!” they would say.
> 
> At this point, I started getting annoyed with their behavior, and asked them the following question:
> 
> ...



But recently, he had completely omitted this story from the linked article, and this was after he denied not reading other boards online that talk about him.

Like I said, I think he COULD be a potential mine of tard cum, but I'm hesitant to get my hopes up after people pretty much ignored the Jason Genova and Jason Blaha threads from long before.

Other links:
Twitter
Instagram
Steam
Facebook


----------



## Windows 98 (Mar 3, 2018)

I'm not a big-time poster and I've never made a thread, but I think *VCR-Wolfe / Vinny / BirdBones* is definitely milk worthy. I've seen a few other kiwis mentioned her before. I think she'd be either a tumblr or an artcow.

this would be a tl;dr so to summarize:
obese cane-using insane transtrender 
loves vagina, has an obsession with huge clits, parents give them HRT her shots
despite being obviously white she pretends to be 1/16th NATIVE AMERIKUN
has a billion fetishes like vore, beastiality, transgenderism, size difference, again huge clits, etc 
screams at their fans non-stop 
lied about going into anaphylactic shock and dying lol 
recycles the same autistic phrases "my autistic-ass" "big bad trans"
ugly art but that's neither here nor there


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 5, 2018)

Benoit Bals said:


> Good morning.  I've wondered for a while if a place like this exists and recently I've had it suggested to me by a couple different people so it's probably an ideal fit.  I do have newbie-itis though and don't want to screw anything up, but I have what I think is an IDEAL candidate for a lolcow.  I even had the recommendation that she be given the title dramacow.
> 
> There is so much information and so much history that I'm afraid of turning this whole thing into a tl/dr so I'll give you the ultra-condensed version and hopefully someone can suggest where to go from there.
> 
> ...



I'll contact you directly.


----------



## Benoit Bals (Mar 5, 2018)

THANK YOU Feline Darkmage!


----------



## Sloan Ward (Mar 7, 2018)

*undertakerfreak1127*? Super emotional aspie ranter. Doesn't afraid of criticism?

Sorry if he's already been covered.

If not, and you like the request, I got some dirtses.


----------



## Henry Wyatt (Mar 7, 2018)

*Activist mommy aka Elizabeth JohnstonFar right conspiritard*

*https://www.facebook.com/theactivistmommy/

https://activistmommy.com

she is an anti vaxxer as well https://activistmommy.com/europe-is-cracking-down/*


----------



## Long time lurker (Mar 7, 2018)

I came across Jason Anderson, aka MrAndersonLP.  Maybe this is a bit premature, but there sure is potential with this one.
Jason is a gamer who posts videos to Youtube, streams on Twitch, spergs on Twitter and has a Patreon.

He has a "tosser of the week" feature going on on his Twitter where he posts comments from "haters".  To wit:
Too long to screencap.  Another long one.  And this:
 

A few videos into his ESO LP he begins to talk about how little money he's making off YT and how he needs to change to make it more profitable.  This talk goes on for several videos with him eventually admitting he could make more money if he worked more hours at his actual job.

He seems to be extremely preoccupied with sex and in one video brags about the size of his penis.  He comes across as racist and homophobic, and as he plays he makes jokes about both race and gender, usually ending with "I'm not a racist/homophobe".  He joked, for example, about Mexicans stealing jobs, but said it was perfectly fine to do so because "I have a Mexican friend".

IMO he isn't very good at ESO - it seems to me he lost interest in the game early on is only going through the motions.  He talks over dialogue, pays little to no attention to the many clues given by the game, wanders aimlessly and gets lost a lot, and put little to no effort into upgrade, points and skills.

If there is any interest, I can go into more detail.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 7, 2018)

Surly said:


> I would love to see a thread for people who believe in GangStalking. I'm getting weirdly obsessed with watching these videos, because I can't seem to figure out how people who ramble like this function enough to make money and feed themselves.  Check this guy out as an example: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcACJOnlzyk



https://kiwifarms.net/threads/gang-stalking.3552



Sloan Ward said:


> *undertakerfreak1127*? Super emotional aspie ranter. Doesn't afraid of criticism?
> 
> Sorry if he's already been covered.
> 
> If not, and you like the request, I got some dirtses.



https://kiwifarms.net/threads/undertakerfreak1127.30142/


----------



## YourUnclesDad (Mar 8, 2018)

This is "JourneyofJM," John McElroy's Youtube channel. This guy lives with 2 morbidly obese people and he's about as tard as Bob McKim. They have a few similarities: believing in ghosts, collecting every form of welfare known to man, no neck, dating a morbidly obese person, slurred speech etc.





John and the people he lives with make vlogs about their daily life, dumpster dives and trips to Wal-Mart. They have a pack of small dogs. They're trying to make it big on Youtube and have some high hopes about it.









Here he is grabbing his girlfriend's boob, the only affection he shows to her.



This is a good vid










  

The related channels on their Youtube page are interesting.





Some stupid things John's said on Facebook a while back















https://www.facebook.com/john.mcelroy.796

http://www.ghostsofamerica.com/0/Florida_Classifieds9.html

old channel- 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsA63v6D7ioLDzKqpDHdSzA

Current channel- https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0UxqpDokvnFP3UZblKtasw/videos

John and his gf in 2010


----------



## soy_king (Mar 8, 2018)

I'm surprised no one has made a thread on the Dankula trial. Maybe I haven't lurked enough but it seems like the proceedings by the prosecution is absolutely autistic.


----------



## abraxas (Mar 9, 2018)

Is this good enough that I can start a thread with this?

Ryan Michael Ballow / Cortex Labs / cortexstacks

Sells overpriced Nootropics and flips his shit whenever someone disagrees or criticizes him. Bragged about working for a big business like CRAYOLA!!!

Slap fight in YT comments:

https://imgur.com/a/qb2rf

Slap fight in comments with the author of a bad review:

https://www.naturalnootropic.com/cortex-generation-1-review/

Challenges someone to an IRL fist fight, because that someone said "heard your customer service sucks lol"

http://i.imgur.com/e8qPGlj.png

Will totally subpoena FB to find out a guys location who gave them a 2 stars review, and the cops better find him before HE does (also more juicy stuff in the comments from other redditors who know him):

https://www.reddit.com/r/Nootropics/comments/82q1b6/got_a_threatening_message_from_cortex_labs/

TL;DR of that thread: Ryan flips shit over a 2 star review and calling it fake because of not having that order in their system when the person just bought it from Amazon. Person makes reddit thread, causing more reviews to be made by redditors until Ryan disables reviews completely.

redditors report their own experience of Ryan acting like a dumbass, like having no idea about the stuff he's actually selling, calling people beta cucks and that time he used to make a magazine about politics nobody cared about (and Ryan deleted every trace of in a fit of rage). Ryan then makes video calling everyone losers who work at Starbucks.


----------



## Grand Lunar (Mar 12, 2018)

Started discussing this in the JFG thread, so wanted to propose a thread for Andy Warski

Andy Warski/Adam "Race" Warski

Started out as a nobody youtuber making typical normie content. Videos included things such as mocking a "NAZI" girl and (oddly) making fun of Nicole Arbour's appearance on The View.

Became more relevant once he started making "Anti-SJW" response videos, with a particular obsession with MTV Decoded host Francesca Ramsey. Managed to become quite popular, despite having a very subpar take on an issue that had already been done to death and often managing to come across as even dumber than Francesca Ramsey herself. At this point, he made his friend Chris the cohost of his channel despite rarely contributing anything of note.

In June of 2017, he was part of drama involving a youtuber named "Crazy Hair" that crashed a private party of other youtubers hosted in Blaire White's hotel room. Basically, said youtuber somehow got the room number, showed up unannounced with creepy gifts, refused to leave when asked, then after being forced out circled back to secretly record them. After this, she "coincidentally" showed up at a meeting between Andy and Francesca after Andy for some reason let her use his computer that had auto-sign-in on everything. The result was Andy, Blaire White, and Shoe0nHead all collectively bashing Crazy Hair in a stream. Despite Crazy Hair acting massively entitled throughout the whole thing and having been caught in about a dozen lies, Andy still managed to come across  almost as badly as her.





After having made an attempt to reach out to Francesca Ramsey and being easily tricked by her into tone policing his audience in exchange for promising a debate that would never come, Francesca launched a podcast a few weeks later aggressively bashing him, causing him to sperg out about being "betrayed" despite it being painfully obvious to everyone else what had been going on.

Unfortunately, almost all of his old videos are now privated and thus not available to be posted here.

Currently hosts a show called "Internet Blood Sports" where he has Alt Righters and White Nationalists on to scream at people for hours straight. This came about due to the Kraut and Tea drama, with Andy (being an idiot) getting sold on "race realism" and developing a clear pro-AltRight bias from there on out. Has freaked out on "skeptic" youtubers like Sargon of Akkad and Bunty King for not being totally cool with his blatant shilling for white nationalists and Alt Right members.

Recently bragged about stealthing (deliberately removing a condom before sex without his partner knowing) on a stream, had his hugbox defend him for it later, then backtracked and claimed the condom "fell" off.





Now best friends with Jean-Francois Gariepy, another lolcow who has white nationalist stances and publicly admits to statutory rape.


----------



## RaptorJesus (Mar 14, 2018)

I present to you the ausitic donx who thinks he's a gta gangster
he's made threats of terrorism, compulsive liar, shit talker and a glorified lolcow


----------



## 2al (Mar 14, 2018)

BTW, is it just me, or do others also get this message saying that they lack sufficient privileges to post threads? Or is it just that new threads go straight to Proving Grounds?


----------



## FunnY (Mar 15, 2018)

I'm curious if Community Watch new threads can also go to the proving grounds.


----------



## blah (Mar 15, 2018)

This is the Naked Church Shitter:







Spoiler: news report











I do not know a lot about him except for the fact that he.. shits on churches and uploads a lot of weird videos on YouTube. Found this guy """randomly""" a few years ago, but I figure it is time I shared some of his wisdom with you people. Probably based in Los Angeles as you will soon see.

He enjoy a lot of conspiratorial content, and is not afraid to tell other people about it:


Spoiler: singularity is coming











Likes to film billboards and expose the hidden agenda, much like _They Live_:


Spoiler: 666 Mark of the Beast













Spoiler: RFID Chips











Exposing (future) FEMA concentration camps:


Spoiler: At Panorama City













Spoiler: At Staples











Also likes to run or walk up to 'celebrities' and talk about random shit, bother them:


Spoiler: Tom Green













Spoiler: Tommy Wiseau













Spoiler: Steve-O













Spoiler: Sean Penn











One 'prank' in particular got him the attention of the police, sugar bombing Adam Levine, which landed him (according to news reports) 54 sessions of counseling, 3 years probation and 17 days of community labour.



Spoiler: Court Record






Spoiler: Case Information













Spoiler: Events













Spoiler: Sentencing Information










If anyone more proficient than I can get ahold of the actual report I'd be grateful.



Some guy replying to a blog post seems to corroborate that this is, in fact, Navid.

You get it.. all in all a really chill dude. As a fellow schizofrenic I know how fun it is to read into billboards and stuff, the world can become a scary place. The results can be quite humorous though, as evidenced above. Might just be an avant-garde 'artist' gone ham though.

As requested by mods, since the previous post was not intricate enough, I want to take the time to describe the colour of his taint. It seems to be hazel brown, much like his eyes. The texture looks a bit coarse, nutty one could say, as does his demeanor. Apart from that I'm not a fucking expert on this guy and if you want his life story you better ask him.

If anyone know anything else about him, name or contact, feel free to message me and I will add it to the OP. Other than that, please discuss.

main channel: https://www.youtube.com/user/mentalsurveillance
alternate channel: https://www.youtube.com/user/churchshitterfairuse ; mostly videos of him bothering people
alternate channel: https://www.youtube.com/user/churchshitter ; random music



Spoiler: uploads (huge)


----------



## RK 672 (Mar 18, 2018)

2al said:


> BTW, is it just me, or do others also get this message saying that they lack sufficient privileges to post threads? Or is it just that new threads go straight to Proving Grounds?


New Lolcow threads must be made in Proving Grounds first.


FunnY said:


> I'm curious if Community Watch new threads can also go to the proving grounds.


As of now, they are not required to, but I would suggest that you make them there anyway. This might change in the future.


----------



## RK 672 (Mar 20, 2018)

Nightstar said:


> Found this maniac on the web today, trying to advocate that having sex with kids is perfectly normal:
> 
> View attachment 407505
> 
> ...


https://kiwifarms.net/threads/amos-yee.22613/


----------



## Avery Chicoine's Personal Cuckold (Mar 20, 2018)

Ride said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/amos-yee.22613/



My bad, sorry bout that.


----------



## Florida Man (Mar 26, 2018)

There's a recent lolcow that I was hoping we could have an article on.



Gian Gaetano Milani is an Italian man from Rome born in 1979 who recently attempted to make money off Kickstarter over a ROM hack he claimed to be the long lost beta for Super Mario World which he dubbed "Super Mario World: Chapter 0". The sad part was the ROM wasn't even his but which he took off the internet. 

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/507976912/super-mario-world-chapter-0-snes-and-super-nintend/

https://twitter.com/daigo_gordian
https://www.facebook.com/daigo.gordian
https://www.linkedin.com/in/gian-gaetano-milani-0927a939/

He launched the Kickstarter in February 28th, 2018 asking for €15,000. The pitch video features gameplay footage of the ROM hack that someone had uploaded. Additionally, he blatantly copy and pasted most of the text and images from an article about the ROM hack from Unseen64.





Here's a video by Matt Pilz covering the project. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYn_Jqf3lKM

If you look at the YouTube video's comments, you'll see Gian trying to continuously claim that his project isn't a scam, despite the evidence against him.

Unseen64 article: https://www.unseen64.net/2008/04/14/super-mario-world-snes-beta/

The ROM hack was originally created by Yoshi Master, aka Randy from Unseen64, which was first published in 2009.
https://www.smwcentral.net/?p=section&a=details&id=6267

On March 2nd, 2018, he claimed the game would be approved by Nintendo after submitting his proposal through their Versaic service, despite it being only intended for sponsorship and events.
https://www.kickstarter.com/project...hapter-0-snes-and-super-nintend/posts/2126828

A couple days later, he canceled the project due to too many people accusing him of being a scammer and thief, but stated he would return once he received approval from Nintendo.
https://www.kickstarter.com/project...hapter-0-snes-and-super-nintend/posts/2130883

He tried a second time to ask for money under a different account, this time asking for €30,000 and claiming to have permission from Nintendo of America.
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/smwc0/super-mario-world-chapter-0/

Here's the email which he claims gives him permission, despite the actual email saying that it doesn't. He even doctored the screen cap for some reason.
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/smwc0/super-mario-world-chapter-0/posts/2143957

After multiple posts on reddit were calling him out, he attempted to infiltrate the shittykickstarter subreddit under the username "WonderProjectJ" trying to persuade the posters of the project's legitimacy. If you compare Wonder's grammar to Gian's in the Kickstarter project and YouTube comments, you'll see that the style is exactly the same.
https://www.reddit.com/user/WonderProjectJ


----------



## Charles Morgenstern (Mar 27, 2018)

I tried to write a new OP in Proving Ground, but I honestly have no idea what I'm doing. Rather than shit it up, I'm providing what I've found so far in hope of a thumbs-up or thumbs-down from others. If there's nothing here, I'll not bother to pursue it further.

Jerry Wayne Roddey of Lancaster, South Carolina. DOB 06/29/1959, in Winston-Salem. One Facebook has the claim that he's a firefighter in Lancaster, the other has no mention of it. Both profiles claim to have studied at York Technical College, both profiles have similar photos to the Patreon and Twitter accounts.

I first found him here, harassing a random DeviantArt user with an unsolicited marriage proposal followed by an insane Nice Guy apology... nearly two months later, in a comment on the same photo. This was followed by a repeat performance on two other photos, here and here. One of which involved the Majorette sockpuppet, which he readily admitted was him (in case it wasn't glaringly obvious.) Running a simple search on his name, I found the Facebook accounts and then the Twitter—which led to the Patreon. Overlooking what appeared to be the man wearing panties within close proximity to a child, I saw that the other, older Facebook account is loaded with the usual Christian bullshit you'd expect from from an aging permavirgin that harasses women online.

Taking a closer look at the DeviantArt profiles afterward... and found that it gets even worse. One is loaded with hideous tranny "modeling" art, the other is polluted with more Christian bullshit and Nice Guy whining, and the sockpuppet is a strange combination of the two. Religious frothing in the Journal, yet still stalking and perving on a female model in the one critique made on the account.

The Twitter is relatively barren, other than the outright creepiness of the first tweet and being weird toward a female author and a truly hideous profile picture. Yet I felt it was a step in tying these accounts together, as the Twitter includes a link to the Patreon, which loops right back to one of the Facebook accounts, with both the photos and the insane Incel ranting. The second Facebook is a more tenuous connection, as it is possible that there are two fat, aging people named Jerry Roddey in a relatively small town having claimed to have attended York Technical College and share a fondness for guano online. I won't go so far as to say the photos are of the same person, though the resemblance is there. I'm willing to concede that the firefighter account could be a coincidence sharing the same nest with a number of other coincidences.

Admittedly, not a lot on the surface to be found. The Facebook accounts are all but abandoned. The Twitter isn't much better, but the Patreon is still active as of mid-February. I've checked the South Carolina sex offender databases with no hits (which was only half-surprising.) Given the spoor he's left across a handful of websites and his clear mental deficiencies, my instinct says there is more to be found.

I'll leave it up to my fellow Kiwis to decide whether it is worth the effort or not. Thank you for your patience.


----------



## m0rnutz (Mar 28, 2018)

Found a Tila Tequilaesque cow who used to be in the porn industry.











Name: Lidia Leann Lee
Aliases: Serenity Haze ; Farrah Val ; Farrah Valentine ; Chyanne Pearson(stolen)
DOB: 1/22/1994
Address: 67 Marland Drive Haughton, Louisiana 71037
Criminal history:
= Carnal Knowledge of Juvenile (they fucked a 16yo) 2016
= Identity Theft 2017

There is a fucking shitload of stuff on her, so it's easier to just dump the links rather than quote everything and write a "tl;dr lol slut".

Links:
http://therealpornwikileaks.com/serenity-haze-saga-continues/
http://therealpornwikileaks.com/saddest-serenity-haze-post-yet/
http://therealpornwikileaks.com/serenity-haze-arrested-identity-theft/
http://therealpornwikileaks.com/spe...ay-hi-chyanne-pearson-err-mean-serenity-haze/
http://therealpornwikileaks.com/fuck-nasty-niers-serenity-haze-aka-farrah-valentine/
http://therealpornwikileaks.com/wedding-canceled-serenity-hazes-fiance-kidnapped-beaten-robbed/
http://therealpornwikileaks.com/tag/serenity-haze/
https://efukt.com/model/serenity-haze-419/
https://www.ktbs.com/news/haughton-...cle_9290a924-1bb3-5b87-87ca-06c1a7703881.html

Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/lidia.leannlee.169?ref=br_rs
https://www.facebook.com/lidia.leann.7?ref=br_rs
https://www.facebook.com/lidia.leann?ref=br_rs
https://www.facebook.com/lidialeannmodeling/?ref=br_rs

And in case you were wondering, yes she's white trash who used other family's sick babies to scam people on gofundme. And she hates black people but loves black cock.  Can't make that up.


----------



## ChevroletBlackboard (Mar 30, 2018)

I forgot the Proving Grounds existed, sorry.


----------



## Lucas Silva #4903141 (Mar 31, 2018)

I thought this guy wasn't active anymore, but now that I know he's still on youtube, let's see if he's worth a thread.

Ed Findlay, aka, Retrogamer3 was a retro game reviewer from ages ago on youtube. As far as I know, his content was hit or miss at best. He was somewhat popular, with his most popular video getting 131k views. However, this mild popularity as Retrogamer3 wasn't enough for Ed. He wanted to take it to the next level.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvJjVkZ3NGg
This is a mirror of an infamous video of his where you were supposed to believe Retrogamer3 was ending his channel due to real life issues. See, Ed tried to twist reality here to get his viewers to think he really is going homeless, leading to his new character: "The Gaming Rapist" - this was not received well, so this video was eventually deleted.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C06ItyuoBxs
Another mirror. This went really badly for Ed, as you can tell by the fact that all that's left of "The Gaming Rapist" is just reuploads. The reaction was deservedly nasty for this. Holy hell, he takes forever to start the review and the "comedy" is just awful. He also doesn't really seem to know what he's talking about when it comes to Double Dragon, but that's the least of our worries here.

His reaction was to be a defensive little bitch about this because those are his true colors. The character's name was changed to "The Welfare Gamer" - I wish I could find Hellsing920's comment calling out the stupidity of this name change. He was another youtube reviewer who called out Ed on his shit, pointing out "what the fuck do arson, theft and rape have to do with welfare?" (or something among those lines, he also explained that the character wouldn't meet the requirements to be on welfare) Anyways, this happened years ago, I'm guessing 7 years ago since these are the earliest reactions I could find (meaning that the first mirror video here was posted around the time shit was going down with The Gaming Rapist)
https://chipuff.deviantart.com/journal/The-Gaming-Rapist-218300909
https://trollhole.wordpress.com/tag/the-gaming-rapist/

Many years later, a review was written about this, read if you don't want to actually watch any of The Welfare Gamer. Yes, a fucking DVD was made out of this.
http://www.entertainmentfordays.com/dvdblurays/2016/5/21/the-welfare-gamer-dvd-review

The reason I can't really make a thread is because I feel like I'm missing details. Wasn't Retrogamer3 involved with some site like Blistered Thumbs (wouldn't surprise me if it was them, they took the Irate Gamer, ffs) or gotgame? And this was supposed to be the big idea for the new direction of his videos? There was also an older reupload of The Welfare Gamer's first episode, where the title card was changed from its original title. That's where people were calling Ed out in the comments, apparently he threw a hissy fit there and deleted his stupidity. I wish I took a screencap of this, the video was unlisted and sadly, it might be gone forever. Ed also made some vlog videos he deleted, probably because he realized he came off like a little bitch. This channel reuploaded some of his deleted videos.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHc2dHBGpvPnMnwMsj2RkYQ
one of them includes a review of the AVGN's movie - apparently Ed used to be a big fan of the Angry Video Game Nerd and while the movie wasn't great (or even good perhaps), he took the movie's lack of quality personal
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSRgMIdR8QA

As for what he does these days...well, he makes retro games, I think these are flash games. Ed seems a bit obsessed with Donald Trump.
https://www.youtube.com/user/RetroGamer3/videos
Also, note the sad amount of views he gets these days. The guy used to be on twitter, but apparently he deleted that account. I remember he once asked James and Mike to play his Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde flash game and obviously got no response from them. Oh, and I just saw this now, his Trump game got banned from Kickstarter somehow, twice. Judging by the thumbnail of that video, Ed seemed to be taking this well.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Apr 1, 2018)

It could be fun to have a Tyra Banks thread in the beauty parlour. We could shittalk her book, her mobile game, her MLM scam, the current lawsuit against her and the way she behaves in her show.


----------



## DahvieVanityFan (Apr 6, 2018)

Lucas Silva #4903141 said:


> I thought this guy wasn't active anymore, but now that I know he's still on youtube, let's see if he's worth a thread.
> 
> Ed Findlay, aka, Retrogamer3 was a retro game reviewer from ages ago on youtube. As far as I know, his content was hit or miss at best. He was somewhat popular, with his most popular video getting 131k views. However, this mild popularity as Retrogamer3 wasn't enough for Ed. He wanted to take it to the next level.
> 
> ...




Yes, he was on GotGame and he was also on Gamester81.com, Although he is not listed as a contributor for some reason. He is a yuge Trump supporter and is currently developing a game about Trump (he is also a game developer) that he wants to put on Steam but doesn't know if they will accept it because it has copyrighted material. When he's not talking about the game, he's bitching about how Google Assistant (in a very particular instance) doesn't understand the request to talk about Jesus (yes he is also christian apparently). At one time he joined JFreedan to fight the trolls. I also believe Asalieri did a video on him. Definitely could be a candidate for a thread.


----------



## Tookie (Apr 8, 2018)

This guy might be worth looking into. He was arrested for threatening to murder a congressman over Drumpf and lootboxes. He resides in rural Virginia and has a large YouTube footprint of 'Let's Play' spergery. He gives off some Deagle Nation vibes.

Christopher Michael McGowan
38 Years Old,

https://wtop.com/virginia/2018/04/virginia-man-charged-in-twitter-threat-on-congressmans-life/
https://www.justice.gov/usao-wdva/pr/roanoke-man-arrested-threatening-congressman-bob-goodlatte
https://twitter.com/LittleMacMcG/with_replies
https://www.youtube.com/c/LittleMacscorner


----------



## SigSauer (Apr 13, 2018)

Hey can anyone help me get a thread on Eric McCurry? I think he’s very lolcow worthy, but I’m too lazy to look through all the millions of known (and unknown) JewTube socks (because there’s so many). This guy is weird, creepy, possibly a pedophile, and has such a long history going back to at least 2008 of making bizarre videos. He also has some myspace account and a reddit account, calling himself an “Irish Nationalist”. Could anyone help me dig up all the dirt on this dude? This dude has so much shit out there.


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Apr 14, 2018)

Not So Awesome said:


> Thundersnowolf, an feminism autistic artist
> 
> https://web.archive.org/web/20180223075913/https://comments.deviantart.com/1/611092802/4556102367
> 
> ...



 You forgot to mention that she had her own ED article, which was deleted (dunno why, though). archive.md/SwNd6


----------



## chadmuska (Apr 14, 2018)

We could do with a thread on hollywood actor TJ Miller. He recently got FBI'd for making fake bomb threats on a train, yet somehow that pales in comparison to his biggest crime: Starring in The Emoji Movie and saying his role has significant political importance in "resisting Trump"


----------



## Tookie (Apr 14, 2018)

I'm leaving this here. I'm sure someone with more time to dig will be able to find an ungodly amount of milk.

*Fozzy Craig Lai / Fuzzwumpet*
_Bi, genderqueer, autistic, androfemme spacefat_

"Fozzy is a bi, genderqueer, autistic spacefat who lives on bubble tea and cat cuddles. They left home at sixteen to escape the toxic atmosphere at their small town high school and found community with the freaks and outcasts in a small, working class city. They now live in Toronto with their partner and kid, sewing self-care kits and fidgets for neurodivergent folk."

http://www.qwearfashion.com/home/qwear-crushes-30-lgbtqia-dreamboats-proving-fashion-has-no-size


Spoiler



How would you describe your style?
My style is androfemme space fat. Everything has to be comfortable and low maintenance but I love wearing things that express my interests and sense of humour. I'd love to add some more punk and goth elements but they never come in fat sizes, I would do anything for a pair of grey plaid bondage pants that fit.

Where do you shop?
I don't shop much, but I get my jeans from Addition Elle (always the curvy fit in a loose fitting size) and my leggings from Modcloth. My T-shirts are all from sites like Redbubble and Teepublic. I've also made some stuff like my oversized hoodie with the space lining and my baggy space shorts. I want to make more but I still have to learn more about making clothes to fit properly.




http://feministsonar.com/2016/04/guest-post-parenting-with-autism/


Spoiler



Long before either one of us was diagnosed with autism I knew that my kid was not like my friends’ kids. Now that she’s in school and has been identified as an ‘exceptional’ kid I have had to talk to a lot of ‘professionals’ about those differences and my related concerns.

But no matter how I try to explain her and how she reacts to things, or how she does or doesn’t function in certain kinds of situations, they can’t seem to wrap their heads around it. So many people clearly don’t really believe me until they sit down with her and start asking her questions.

Even then, when I tell them, for instance, that she won’t self-advocate – like on a profound level – they really don’t get what I’m saying. She won’t say, “No, I don’t want to do that” to a friend. She won’t say, “Hey! That’s mine, give it back!” if someone takes her shit. She won’t ask the teacher for help when she doesn’t understand a question, she won’t tell you if someone has done something hurtful. When other kids would say no or put up a fuss she just goes quiet and has a kind of micro shutdown.

But when I try to explain this people always say, “Well she’s going to have to learn to stand up for herself” or something of the kind. Like, I would love it if I could help her to self-advocate, I would love it if I didn’t have to worry about someone hurting her and never finding out. But what no one seems to be able to offer me is a way to actually do that, and it’s got me thinking about how much people’s answer to any concerns I do have is that “she needs to not be that way.”

Part of this gets expressed around her attachment to me and the separation anxiety she gets when she’s having a hard time for any reason. But what they don’t seem to get is that I am THE ONLY person who understands how her mind works and can not only read her emotions quite well, but am often able to discern what is upsetting her. I am her assistive device, no app can do what I do. If you were a kid who can’t recognize or talk about your feelings, and your reaction to anxiety or distress was to become really quiet and not talk at all then you’d freak out too at the sight of your only interpreter and comfort provider leaving the room.

So the real question is, what if this is just who she is? What if her brain just isn’t wired to self-advocate in the ways that everyone expects her to? What if what she really needs is time and space in a nurturing environment that allows for that? What if this is another thing that will eventually develop on its own if she’s just allowed to be?

All of my worst parenting moment have been the result of me listening to the “experts”, and all of my best parenting successes have come from being present with my kid and responding to who she is a person. I only wish all these “experts” could take a step back and just let her be her glorious self.



https://www.etsy.com/shop/Fuzzwumpet
https://www.facebook.com/Fozzy.craiglai
https://fundrazr.com/21Fllc?ref=ab_50cw21Sbmji50cw21Sbmji
http://www.kristincraiglai.com/
https://twitter.com/fuzzwumpet


----------



## Parappa does the PPAP (Apr 14, 2018)

Here's a guy I can think of: LooneyTunerIan.

DA: https://looneytunerian.deviantart.com/
MFFG article: https://wiki.mfgg.net/index.php?title=LooneyTunerIan

As you can tell from the title he has a bit of an obsession with Looney Tunes, in addition to both Sonic and MLP, but that's not why I see him as prime lolcow material. He apparently has a bit of a negative rep on both Spriter's Resource and MFGG for constantly requesting spritesheets that either won't necessary or impossible to make, not to mention he never once used the spritesheets he requested constantly. When confronted, he would constantly cite that there was no explicit rule that said he couldn't make numerous requests, despite the fact that anyone with a fucking brain knows if you keep doing something obnoxious constantly people are gonna give you shit. This culminated in an argument on a particular spritesheet that ended in him threatening to confront mods because everyone else was being mean, as well as this gem:



He eventually got muted, and then proceeded make an alt and threaten to submit spritesheets that "would not have anything nice to say at all" Both accounts were swiftly banned, and then shortly was banned from the site forums as well for making this stamp:


Spoiler: Warning: Salt











Looking at his deviantart shows he made one for TSR as well. There is less info to go off of with his exploits there because unlike MFGG it does not have a wiki at all, you can still find him requesting things constantly and according to his now deactivated profile some significant event occured to cause him to leave the site. He now solely resides on DA, where he has uploaded both stamps as well as journal entries ranting about both sites and how "bad" they are, in addition to his weird mashups of Looney Tunes and typical lolcow fandoms.


----------



## CIA Nigger (Apr 15, 2018)

I think something worth making a thread about is the whole "console modding/hacking" and the "rare/obscure/beta" communities online. There's a lot of drama/overlap with them, everyone hates each other, and the latter tends to have run ins with game developers all the time to the point where lawyers end up raiding homes of forum posters.

There's also been drama with AssemblerGames over the last few months, with the owner being lazy and out of touch to the point where both security exploits popped up and most of the mods of the forum quit their mod position. There were also plans to move over to another site called ObscureGamers but it seems drama hit them and they're dead too.


----------



## Sexy Potoo (Apr 16, 2018)

Subphotonic:
-GRAVITY DOESN'T EXIST YOU FILTHY R.ETARDS!!!

Subphotonic is a home inspector in Colorado who claims gravity is fake because eggs float in saltwater.

 This guy is a the classic head case that would make you think that the Earth is flat. Along with the flat Earth theory, he also believes that the planet was walked by titans, whose "bodies" make up the naturally occurring rock and mountain formations. He also has the weird habit of typing in all caps for no reason.



Spoiler: Some choice videos from his YouTube channel



Filthy r.etards, watch this:




See this floating egg? It means gravity is just a big lie!







Spoiler: This videos description



THIS SIMPLE SCIENCE EXPERIMENT DISPROVES THE THEORY OF GRAVITY!!!  IF GRAVITY DID INDEED EXIST, THEN EVERYTHING WOULD BE ATTRACTED TO EVERYTHING ELSE!!!  EVENTUALLY YOU WOULD AND SHOULD END UP WITH A BALL THAT NEVER EVER LET'S GO OF ANYTHING THAT IT ATTRACTED IN THE FIRST PLACE!!!  IF GRAVITY DID EXIST, THEN NOTHING SHOULD BE ABLE TO MOVE EVER AGAIN BEAUSE IF IT WAS STRONG ENOUGH TO ATTRACT IT IN THE FIRST PLACE, WHY WOULD IT EVER LET GO AGAIN EVER IF IT EXISTED???  YOU HAVE TO THINK AND STOP BEING FUCKING RETARDS!!!










Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGZ_Ztn33XQp8iHD-HM8Pog?app=desktop
Patreon: https://www.patreon.com/subphotonic/overview
His Facebook group for flat earthers: https://www.facebook.com/groups/1814793262124118/
His job, with pictures of his face: http://www.coloradoschoicehomeinspections.com


----------



## Devilish Jack o Lantern (Apr 19, 2018)

Mr.Creepypasta, 
Aside for amassing a fanbase out of Try hard edgelords, Mr.creepypasta Likes to do in his spare time try to copyright the name creepypasta ala King( candycrush saga) as well as  Not crediting authors and profiting off their work, knocked up a fan while he was married, Made a radio station that is literally just playing his old videos over and over again, honestly man he's done a lot of bull shit.
Slime beast an author of internet horror has had butted heads with him countless of times and will be releasing videos and a document( since it worked so well for #changethechannel,) so hover around his channel and let's hope this fire burns as bright as Channel autism. it's going by #creepyleaks


Spoiler: #creepyleaks  



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0ZNM-fxqHc 
https://vocaroo.com/i/s0G6Pj0MxhwG 
https://vocaroo.com/i/s1v3WgLk7GR4





Spoiler: Pictures of Mr.CP












Youtube  : https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJMemx7yz_1QwXjHG_rXRhg
Patreon: https://www.patreon.com/MrCreepyPasta
twitter: https://twitter.com/mrcreepypasta0/
(Although I  personally am not be able to back up the affair allegations It came from a reliable source.)


----------



## captn_kettle (Apr 21, 2018)

I'm sure i'm going to get a backlash, but its worth looking at the parents of Alfie Evans. Something doesn't sit right with them.

For anyone who doesn't know, Alfie has a neuro-degenerative brain disease and has been in a coma for over a year now. Hospital want to pull life support but the parents are going fucking mental as of recent. (link to the story): https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/60420...spital-liverpool-supreme-court-ruling-latest/

I don't want a thread on the parents per say (because they obviously need fucking help), but some of the shit they're doing is a tragic lolcow in the process.


----------



## Al_Borland (Apr 24, 2018)

Cully Bourg may entertain some of you.

Here's a few of his facebook posts for you to check out.

https://www.facebook.com/cully.bourg/posts/1695551897354632

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1618932425016580&set=o.30006125760&type=3

https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1648452632064559&id=100006995132067&set=o.30006125760

https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1741570102752811&id=100006995132067&set=o.173188089427182

https://www.facebook.com/cully.bourg

He also has a YouTube channel where he performs his music which is worth a listen.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCkCYCytMsVK5wbVyjLZAyeA

I highly suggest checking out his songs "Cowboy With His Boots On" & "Oh Lady Natalie", and if you can sit through it, his 17+ minute video the Rapture where he talks about how he died and God sent him back to Earth.

This is I guess what happens when you have a cocktail of crack cocaine mixed with being shot in the head, & schizophrenia.


----------



## Egadmirno (Apr 26, 2018)

Crazyseandx






Twitch streamer, Youtuber, abject failure

(I have to apologize beforehand, I never use forums so my formatting is not good)

I found this guy on a whim.

 TLDR Version; Streamer who doesn't get views , hates Trump, looks like a budget Trevor Moore

"CrazyseanDX real name Sean Gelish, is an American male human. He comments on Disqus, normally on the Smosh page. He was born in Long Island, NY and currently resides in Tampa, FL. He was born July 7, 1989. He is a brony, but is not one who looks at the inappropriate stuff on the net involving MLP, because apparently that needs to be addressed. His main profile picture is of the MLP character Rarity making a face of some sort. CrazySeanDX is on Youtube and Twitter by the same name. He currently makes video game reviews and does rants on things that piss him off.

He actually went through a tough time for a while in 2014 after a roommate left him in debt and had refused to pay what said roommate owed. Sean found solace in making his videos to cope with the situation and doing what he could to stay positive. Eventually, things turned around for him, and he wants to make sure everyone doesn't go through the same stuff he had gone through. He has a talent with comedy that he uses to make sure other people have a bright view on life." *

He seems to like talking about himself


*http/smoshcommunitanimated.wikia.com/crazyseanDX

https://twitter.com/crazyseandx

https://www.youtube.com/user/crazyseandx

https://www.twitch.tv/crazyseandx


----------



## Jarilo182 (Apr 26, 2018)

Would anyone be interested in a thread about XXXTentacion and Geneva? It's old drama but I'd like to talk about the whole side of it that involves G cheating on him with multiple people/other rappers, lying about her pregnancy, etc. X is a cringy lolcow on a whole other level and I have tons of content regarding that, but I know most celebrities don't get threads here.

If not in the lolcows board, where would be a good place to start a thread?


----------



## Popcorn Sheep (May 5, 2018)

Katie, aka *schizopyro* on Tumblr, is a 'Non-contact Minor Attracted Person' (Pedophile), transgender dogfucker, communist, incest lover, self-shipper, who is schizophrenic, sexually fluid but also 'Aroace', self diagnosed Clinical Lycanthropy (delusion that one is a wolf), and wants to fuck the Columbine kid. She describes herself as a lesbian, but uses they/them pronouns to feel special ['Gendervoid']

Read her lovely about here:
https://schizopyro.tumblr.com/
https://archive.md/nZDBs
https://archive.md/S0wk0
Do not follow page:
https://archive.md/T3blH
Shipping page:
https://archive.md/FhFVg

Columbine tag: https://archive.md/PQLPP
Her NSFW tag: https://archive.md/zC9ZO
Furry pedophilia: https://archive.md/b49BQ
Adult baby kink posting: https://archive.md/HYr5m
More weird fictional child shit: https://archive.md/7i3qm
MAP content: https://archive.md/7azCJ
More MAP stuff: https://archive.md/xQy2M
This oddly contradictory post: https://archive.md/RdVnY
Zoophilia tag: https://archive.md/lkCUs

If anyone is able to find her full name, please let me know.


----------



## baru (May 5, 2018)

I think we could have an interesting thread about KingToro/ToroTheKing/Codbox!

Tumblr post about him, image album about his shenanigans

Tl;dr, this kid goes around harassing artists by drawing their original characters, begging for reblogs, then getting gradually more furious the longer they don't reblog his fanart. He then threatens them with violence in the most edgy way possible, and he likes to draw those same characters murdered in various gorey ways as "punishment" for not recognising him. If they block him, he makes new accounts to ask why they blocked him like it's not obvious, and he genuinely seems completely incapable of realising that he is the problem in all of his friendships.

He changes his urls/identity (badly) every week, so it might be a bit difficult to give accurate links, but he's fairly easy to track down since he makes himself obvious, and he's pretty interesting in a really morbid way, considering how obsessively creepy he is to artists for literally no reason, and his obsession with being the best artist that no one ever was or some shit.


----------



## Jordan Robert Hill (May 10, 2018)

Apparently you need special privileges to make threads here. I'd like to know if there is sufficient hilarity in "Vampirefag" to warrant a thread. He floods rule 34 drawthreads with requests for the same characters over and over again to the point where mods and artists get pissed and ban him, mock him, etc. Example archive https://archive.fo/kcGas


----------



## Magic Sun Daddy (May 11, 2018)

Devilish Jack o Lantern said:


> Mr.Creepypasta,
> Aside for amassing a fanbase out of Try hard edgelords, Mr.creepypasta Likes to do in his spare time try to copyright the name creepypasta ala King( candycrush saga) as well as  Not crediting authors and profiting off their work, knocked up a fan while he was married, Made a radio station that is literally just playing his old videos over and over again, honestly man he's done a lot of bull shit.
> Slime beast an author of internet horror has had butted heads with him countless of times and will be releasing videos and a document( since it worked so well for #changethechannel,) so hover around his channel and let's hope this fire burns as bright as Channel autism. it's going by #creepyleaks
> 
> ...



Hmmm. I might tackle this one myself.


----------



## captn_kettle (May 11, 2018)

Jim (Mister Metokur) just got alerted to a youtuber called "HeavyTheSquid".

Holy shit is he on KF yet?


----------



## Rampage1986 (May 11, 2018)

Nixwerld
Real Name: Nicholas Matthew
Age:23
Birthday december 16
http://archive.md/GsvHg
http://archive.md/KVSOo
https://web.archive.org/web/20171024165338/http://www.furaffinity.net:80/journals/nixwerld/
https://archive.md/nC4yA
https://archive.md/fz3Ie
https://archive.md/bPNqA
http://archive.md/Uexvl

Found a tracer artist.

He traces art from the don bluth movies or other stuff. He traces so many arts and make cringe one.

http://archive.md/QXzoJ

http://archive.md/lOcRy


His waifu
http://archive.md/TAQpj

https://archive.md/ibCky


----------



## NoFeline (May 12, 2018)

Meet Zafiro Studios, aka ValdroxX.
 
A grown, adult man, and furry weaboo who has been attacking and tracing the animations and artwork of little children for YouTube views.
You may be aware that it is somewhat of a trend for Spanish-language youtubers to copy the work of others and often get away with it due to the lack of crossover. This worked well for ValdroxX until he tried entering the english-language "animation meme" community. There have been several "callouts" made on ValdroxX, however because the community itself is almost entirely under 20, the quality of said videos is severely lacking.


			
				ValdroxX said:
			
		

> *This is not any channel. Here we are family. If you subscribe, I will help you. I give you my word.
> * ---- *
> Este no es un canal cualquiera. Aquí somos familia. si te suscribes yo te ayudaré. Te doy mi palabra.*





Spoiler: LONG, with images



 
He disables ratings, deletes comments, and copyright strikes anyone trying to call him out.
 
His own art is hot garbage, and he uses a program (such as Ghost-it & Transparent Windows) which allows him to overlay an image (namely a frame of some child's animation meme) onto his screen without it being picked up by recording software. The wildly varying quality of anatomy is very telling. What his art looks like when he doesn't trace:
 
After tracing the body he poorly pastes in the pre-drawn anime heads of his already derivative furry characters, Zafiro and Cristali, who were mostly ripped off from another animator called Rossali, whose animations he has also traced.
  








When called on his lack of guidelines here, he said that _YouTube had somehow erased his sketch layer._




He made this video to "prove" how he didn't trace, but to anyone with an ounce of art experience and knowledge of the original (below) it's painfully obvious that he was clumsily working backwards.




They have deleted many videos since the last time I checked in; it seems like they traced from certain animators with just the right kind of fanbase, though many of those videos still exist on the Cristali Facebook page.
He also has a Patreon, where you can pay to see more traced artwork, this time with naughty bits
https://www.patreon.com/Cristali


Spoiler: censored furry anime titties



 with further example of how bad his art is when he tries to give her paws.


Aaaand for the kicker he's also posts "clop" to his official facebook page. (archive)


----------



## Ideal Patrol (May 13, 2018)

NCZ/ninjacoachz, as the subtitle says, is an admin of Behind The Voice Actors, a website cataloging voice actors and their roles, as well as voice comparisons. The problem, of course, is that he is completely unable to take any criticism of TPCi, even going so far as to delete posts criticizing their dub!

You see, one of the never-ending and ongoing debates in the Pokemon fandom is the debate between the 4Kids dub of the first 8 years and the TPCi dub of the last 12 years. Most people now prefer the 4Kids dub (the only show they dubbed you’ll see this for, justifiably, save for the voice acting in Yu-Gi-Oh), as TPCi’s dub loses more and more advantages it once held over the former dub (i.e. notably that TPCi’s dub has now replaced more of the Japanese music/OST than the 4Kids dub did, see:
https://docs.google.com/document/d/...edit?usp=drive_web&ouid=111020289941572167391

And has gone back to visually editing the Series like 4Kids did…also see: https://twitter.com/pkmndubmusic/status/985937165862490113

However, there are still a few people that defend and/or make poor excuses for TPCi, and NCZ is no exception.

But NCZ wouldn't be deserving of a thread here just for having poor taste. The issue, is, as I said before, he is very paranoid and trigger-happy. One such instance is this:

http://archive.md/30Nts (Even though they have different opinions, NCZ still sees fit to ban them!)
http://archive.md/kPRsb (WTF?? He deleted the post that was above him talking about that topic, so no one knows what he was even talking about. How cowardly.)
https://web.archive.org/web/2016032...oiceactors.com/video-games/Pokken-Tournament/ (NCZ stressed over negative comments about the current Pokemon dub, as an admin he should be used to this by now. By the way, gotta love how he always points to the worst dub 4Kids did for Pokemon - the *first* movie- as an excuse to negate the other seven movies and 400+ episodes that they dubbed while holding a double standard in that TPCi is above criticism, deleting posts criticizing their dub handling, etc.)

And it's not just limited to Pokemon, either, a Sonic fan had this testament to make regarding Mr. NCZ:
http://archive.md/tCmpI

Recently, he deleted a dub review on the Pokemon page. This is what NCZ didn't want you to see!
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1smkGrSQWxnbHM_J-gmdOh8aJFliHHWy0GVDaVW-4-I8/edit

You might be thinking, "That's nothing to get worked up about", and you'd be right, but this is NCZ we're talking about!

Accounts: 
http://www.behindthevoiceactors.com/forums/member.php?u=242
https://twitter.com/ninjacoachz?lang=en
https://www.neogaf.com/members/ninjacoachz.517514/

Finally, his signature. I think it best sums him up:


----------



## PointDextrose (May 13, 2018)

I heard about this dude from a friend of mine who used to visit the site: god, it seems he cannot take criticism of Pokemon or Sonic's newer Series at all, nor can withstand people having the same opinions on certain topics- for an admin, he has pretty unprofessional and immature responses to people that he disagrees with. NCZ needs to bring his ego way down to Earth and accept that (a) people can have the same opinions on things and (b) Pokemon Company isn't above criticism at all- I heard they sued a fan back in 2015 and took down Pokemon ReOrchestrated's music even though the creator owned the legal rights to the music.


----------



## PlasticOwls (May 13, 2018)

Just want to let you guys know A-log is a semi-successful voice actor on the internet. Let that sink in for a minute.

As much talent as there is out there, being an admin on a voice acting forum is like being an admin on a Peanut Circus reddit forum


----------



## PointDextrose (May 13, 2018)

PlasticOwls said:


> As much talent as there is out there, being an admin on a voice acting forum is like being an admin on a Peanut Circus reddit forum


Pretty much. NCZ reminds me a lot of another dude, only he was on 4Chan:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzV4eOMKYpw

Replace this with, "My name is NCZ. I'm posting here to say...I wanna you see you die because you're ruining my day. It doesn't matter that your IP addresses are different. I know who you are, so just shut the f*ck up! 'Cause all I want is for you fans is to die, die, die. But b*tching about Pokemon fans is all I really do. If you want discussion, you might as well just leave..." and you legit couldn't tell the difference.


----------



## Ideal Patrol (May 14, 2018)

Someone should make a parody version of the full song with NCZ!

I think it might be worth mentioning that he recently started doing gaming livestreams, and they're as boring as you'd expect:
https://streamable.com/ounvl


----------



## sixcarbchiligorl (May 20, 2018)

Andrea from the YouTube channels FoolyLiving, FoolyCooked, and Ineedmorelives. She has two children, a 5 year old boy Rafael who has been diagnosed with autism and OCD but just seems like a normal child with an insane mother. And a girl, 3, who she is also testing for autism, most likely for sympathy.

She met her husband on WOW and is a decade older than him. She moved to Israel to be with him and is now begging for money and other items, hoping to move to America, even though her husband just recently signed a five year contract with the Israeli military. 

Her latest video is all about her big expensive purchase she just made - except it's a $30 blow up kiddie pool that they got for free with her husband's military perks. She's just a liar, a horrible mom, manipulative, a martyr doing anything she can to seek sympathy. There are other threads on forums dedicated to her and her family. Total train wreck put throw in some potential child abuse and MBP.

Here's the main YT channel: http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCaCOULaLLtn8K-e3E83r7og


----------



## Torba (May 24, 2018)

I lack the privileges to make a thread, so I'd request somebody to do it for me. This gentleman is relatively unknown, yet a fascinating individual.

Sigismund Steinhauser, real name unknown. This young gentleman is an enigma in the Facsist community known as The Third Reich Discord (very original). He and his good friend White Cross are simply intellectual marvels.

This is what he looks like.






Now, Sigismund has been the subject of a lot of drama recently, the result of me and my good friends' efforts.
His posts have been uncovered to the public, memes were made and his life was essentialy destroyed by his own fault.

Now, you might be thinking we are going too harsh on the poor kid, but let me show you how he got initiated into his discord.










He is absolutely batshit insane, or maybe he's brilliant. We are not sure either way.




Sigismund licking his blade before cutting himself.





One day he made his own armband and posted the picture in the discord we were undercover in.

Then one day we fished this wonderful gem of an image.




and this one.


----------



## Bryan Dunn (May 24, 2018)

Torba said:


> I lack the privileges to make a thread, so I'd request somebody to do it for me. This gentleman is relatively unknown, yet a fascinating individual.
> 
> Sigismund Steinhauser, real name unknown. This young gentleman is an enigma in the Facsist community known as The Third Reich Discord (very original). He and his good friend White Cross are simply intellectual marvels.
> 
> ...



Provide Archive links, information regarding this individual, social media accounts, etc. Going to need context into what you are asking for.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (May 24, 2018)

Torba said:


> Now, Sigismund has been the subject of a lot of drama recently, *the result of me and my good friends' efforts*



tell us more about this part


----------



## Torba (May 24, 2018)

hood LOLCOW said:


> tell us more about this part


This young gentleman's autistic behavior has resulted in us going undercover into the discord where he was in a high position.


SagatAlwaysWins said:


> Provide Archive links, information regarding this individual, social media accounts, etc. Going to need context into what you are asking for.


I'm not sure what to ask for, however, I will give you more information to mess with. Sigismund Steinhäuser [NSDAP 卐]#4343 is his discord, however, he blocks all friend requests.


----------



## Haramburger (May 25, 2018)

Darkhan112 said:


> I think we really need a thread about Cleveland Mark Blakemore. The guy who spent 20 years making his video game. Acording to the legend, he lives in nuclear shelter. He is also a writer of a blog called Vault.co
> 
> https://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Vault-Co


I wish I had done this in his heyday last summer, as the game was nearing launch and he was at his spergiest. I don't think he's done enough since but I'll give a stab at it if he ever produces more content going forward. The /v/ threads were the best.


----------



## Sockpuppet of pedophile 155chan former admin (May 27, 2018)

Realstreamnews, from his ED page ( https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Realstreamnews ):




"Real stream news aka Steal Stream News aka Rape Stream News is a 30 something lolcow who tries to make a living stealing other peoples content and getting donations. This kid went relatively unnoticed with a youtube that had 3000 subs at its, and I quote "peak", until CJ (name known so far Craig Silva, surname probably false) decided to fly in a girl named Amber to work with. Ironically he had her sign a work contract and then did ipso facto rape her. Hilariously (you can't make this shit up) they went on stream the next day to tell all who needed to hear about the rape. Needless to say the internets went absolutely ape shit, since they haven't seen a youtube nobody rape anybody before. Not literally, that is. This was entirely new, and granted CJ seems to be the very first to have done this."





"Not that much is known as a back ground to CJ, except that he used to wear a surgeon mask before the grand entrance face reveal which showed us a face so greasy, spotty and oily that the USA is about to invade it. We do know that he used to work in a fish factory, where they produce fish, and that he quickly decided to leave this place to start his big youtubes career. He also has a deformed hand which he probably fucked up trying to find a vein to shoot dope in, fucking up a nerve ending. Oh yeah, did we mention he is also a recovering drug addict? He even went as far as to show off his methadone cup on his failbook. A lot of people seem to doubt his claim of heroin recovery, since he looks baked out of his mind all of the time and even falls to sleep mid stream, whilst huffing on his mouth fedora. "

Here's the girl he raped (he was liquoring her up, she was still 20 and people were spergin' out about him giving alcohol to a minor):





Amber, the girl he raped once faked cancer to start a Gofundme and get shekels. I've been following this tard's live stream for a while now and he chimps out constantly, which is subject to much comedy on his now second lolcow thread ( https://lolcow.farm/snow/res/589468.html ) the drama is pretty much non stop, and hilarious. He's getting trolled constantly by even other youtubers like masked babe and onion fanboi ragreynolds.




Ambers fake cancer Gofundme page.

Live stream right after the rape:






His grandmother driving him home to mother:






He's almost 30 and hopes to youtube for a living, he's e-begging a lot whenever he's not whining about the constant trolling. I'd love if he could get his own thread here and well, this is my request for it.


----------



## Not So Awesome (May 28, 2018)

Not So Awesome said:


> milovanf/username-91
> 
> An anti-porn furfag activist, also is a narcissist.
> 
> ...



https://web.archive.org/web/20180528144455/https://comments.deviantart.com/4/21284993/4595961574

https://web.archive.org/web/20180528144153/https://comments.deviantart.com/4/21284993/4597375093

https://web.archive.org/web/20180528144856/https://comments.deviantart.com/1/635027333/4538065947/

https://web.archive.org/web/2018052...iantart.com/journal/ignorant-idiots-746919624

Butthurt of homonyms


----------



## TWINK (May 29, 2018)

i'm genuinely surprised there is no thread for JohnOfE yet

tl;dr he's some twink from new zealand (to use meowthkips descriptor of him) who has an autistic obsession with norbert from angry beavers, and brian from family guy . he has life size plushies of at least brian that he regularly has sex with, he's had sex with a dog, wrote an entire book that infringes on copyright about his self insert murdering and eating norbert, and ran a blog that had a tutorial about how to keep your sex plushes clean after you jism on them. 
i haven't heard about him in years, so no idea if he's currently producing milk.


----------



## The Fool (May 30, 2018)

neyvaraez said:


> i'm genuinely surprised there is no thread for JohnOfE yet
> 
> tl;dr he's some twink from new zealand (to use meowthkips descriptor of him) who has an autistic obsession with norbert from angry beavers, and brian from family guy . he has life size plushies of at least brian that he regularly has sex with, he's had sex with a dog, wrote an entire book that infringes on copyright about his self insert murdering and eating norbert, and ran a blog that had a tutorial about how to keep your sex plushes clean after you jism on them.
> i haven't heard about him in years, so no idea if he's currently producing tard cum.



He's been analyzed plenty. He's just an innocent weirdo who has no drama to fuel a thread, it would be pointless.


----------



## Not So Awesome (May 31, 2018)

Not So Awesome said:


> https://web.archive.org/web/20180528144455/https://comments.deviantart.com/4/21284993/4595961574
> 
> https://web.archive.org/web/20180528144153/https://comments.deviantart.com/4/21284993/4597375093
> 
> ...




http://archive.md/w7mS8

Repost for being exposed

http://archive.md/IKThu

Someone expose his stupidity too.


----------



## KillerClown (Jun 1, 2018)

Newb here How about Syren Cove?? Pretty cringe-worthy videos. 

https://youtu.be/m-qxrDgWlEw

https://youtu.be/WSc2Zkl3UkM

https://youtu.be/IoEaZvVT13A

https://youtu.be/LDY6cG7xEXw


----------



## Not So Awesome (Jun 1, 2018)

Not So Awesome said:


> http://archive.md/w7mS8
> 
> Repost for being exposed
> 
> ...



http://archive.md/cx6uh

Whatever he thinks offensive is a troll.


----------



## Torba (Jun 1, 2018)

Update on holy Sigismundus








Also he changed his discord name to ---------------#4343


----------



## The Fool (Jun 1, 2018)

Torba said:


>



that better not mean you're killing the content


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Jun 1, 2018)

The Fool said:


> that better not mean you're killing the content


Can you really kill that which has no content?


----------



## Torba (Jun 2, 2018)

First, an apology for spamming this thread with useless shit rather than giving more info about him.
And second, his real name is Preston Lee Collins, 3309 1/2 Garner Rd, Raleigh, NC 27610


----------



## one_time_user (Jun 2, 2018)

I submit, for your consideration... Bunnika! 


 
She is an enby, trans identified, poly, self identified severely disabled parent of two children. She is married to one guy, both of them (and the children) have scammed another guy into living with him (they are' handfasted'). 

She is in love with yet another person who is a married female who identies as male. I get confused as to who is whom but one of the guys only likes spending time with her young teen/preteen daughter. 

things she claims she has : 
Honestly listing all my meds would take pulling up my doctor journal because I can’t remember them all (and I don’t have it in me right now). But I have schizoaffective disorder, PTSD, general anxiety disorder, Ehlers Danlos Syndrome, fibromyalgia, postural orthostatic tachycardia syndrome, chronic fatigue syndrome, osteoarthritis, and at least one other thing I can’t remember. My disabilities are invisible, but they’re there.

(the one she forgot but has mentioned before is ADHD)

She has 10's of thousands of blog posts and in one of them she makes fun of an actual crippled child's Halloween costume and called him a cripple- in another she states she stopped talking to a friend because they used the word lame. 

Let's see, what else. She has multiple animals and cries poverty at every turn. She claims to need a wheelchair but walks her large shepherd dog. She came to my attention in a (now deleted) thread on another board that had almost 500 replies when it was deleted. another thread promptly popped up and stands at, I think 300 posts. 

And I may as well point out that while she identifies as trans she has huge breasts that are out on display at every opportunity.


 
this is her blog http://bunnika.tumblr.com/. I am on my phone and do not know how to archive and frankly am not sure I am the right person to start a thread on anyone.

quotes from her :
Because they said that eating healthy should be everyone’s top priority, which ignores that someone like me would starve to death if I didn’t have fast food at my disposal, because my spoons need to go into avoiding a pain coma, not steaming my collards.

bunnika's blog: Apparently every doctor who specializes in orthopedics is a GIANT FUCKING ASSHOLE.So three months ago, I literally got told to walk it off. ”It’ll get better, and if it doesn’t in three months, we can try some tests.” She didn’t care that it had been getting steadily worse over the last 1 1/2 years, oh no. Fatty just needs to walk moar. -.-This guy I saw today, the one I was referred to by the Social Security Administration? Well first, he kept asking me to answer a question, only to ignore my answer and have me repeat it. He did this several times. He also essentially mocked me for not being able to pass his physical tests, kept talking to me like I was a child not understanding the assignment. FUCK YOU, JACKASS. I can’t pass those physical tests because I’m fucking disabled. Funny how weakness combined with agonizing pain can make it hard to do physical tasks. -.-And then he just flat-out called me a liar. "When did you go to the emergency room?” "Never. I didn’t have insurance.“ "Most people having pain that bad would go to an emergency room.” "I’m not most people.“ He then continued to insist that if I didn’t go to the ER, I was never really in pain. LOOK, YOU PRIVILEGED DILLHOLE: I AM FUCKING POOR. FUNNY HOW POOR PEOPLE OFTEN DON’T DO EXPENSIVE THINGS, RIGHT? Riiiiiiiiiiiiight. He also thought I was lying because I started using a wheelchair before it was prescribed to me (it has been as of several months ago, I just knew when I was uninsured that I needed one, so I got one).And he kept asking what other health problems I’ve been having, and in addition to making me repeat myself several times, he kept waving me off. "That’s not important.” "Just the important stuff.“ "I can’t sit here with you all day while you read all fifty pages of that book” [referring to my symptom diary]. He’d also never heard of IBS, and insisted that it doesn’t matter. He blew me off when I explained the vision problems I’ve been having lately [loss of sight, stars, double-vision, floating black spots] and kept insisting that he only had time for the important stuff. I told him, “That’s dismissive as hell, and sorry if I think losing the ability to see is important.”OMFG just fuck him so hard. I barely made it out the door before bursting into tears, and in my sobs, I said “goddamn,” and the security guard told me not to use that sort of language. I told him there were no children there, and I had every right to curse after having seen such a fucking awful excuse for a doctor. I also threw out several f-bombs on my way out, BECAUSE FUCK THIS GODDAMN BULLSHIT FOREVER.And that’s been my day thus far. Someone want to treat me to bubble tea? I deserve it after such utter BS. :-(

So I’m officially wearing my ECG for the next month.As I was thinking about it, before putting it on, I was like, “Oh god, what about when I have an anxiety attack? IT’LL SEEM LIKE I’M DYING.” And I seriously had an anxiety attack about having an anxiety attack.Meta illness. Not so awesome, actually.It really is ridiculous, but that doesn’t stop me….I also started freaking out because the monitor doesn’t have a measurement display, so I’m like, “OH GOD WHAT IF I’M NOT WEARING IT RIGHT AND IT THINKS MY HEART IS HEALTHY BECAUSE IT CAN ONLY REGISTER EVERY THIRD HEART BEAT??”#heart health #heart arrhythmia #heart monitor #chronic illness #anxiety #heart health #heart monitor #echocardiogram #meta


----------



## skullfag (Jun 3, 2018)

Has anyone done a thread on anonymous-asexual yet? She's one of those Tumblr SJW's that is notorious for getting triggered at everything, making shitty comics about  made-up Tumblr genders/sexualities, and having a hideous art style in general. She also has a vore blog despite "not being sexually attracted to anything." She's been popping up recently in memes and such.

Her main blog:

https://archive.md/uatis

Her vore blog:

https://archive.md/rMqcI


----------



## Onion Gorl (Jun 3, 2018)

I have someone that I believe is worthy of a thread. His name is Michael Brendan Pillsbury  and he is a "volcel" who refuses to work because he is "trying to change the world". He wanders the streets of Delaware driving his mother's car with his face painted and  bothers politicians. Lately, he has been putting threatening letters in their mailboxes according to him and other sources. He keeps trying to start a media co-op called Distillate Media.

He will respond to anyone that messages him. All you have to need is feed his ego to communicate with him privately. You can shit on him on public forums and he will argue with you.

EDIT: the thumbnails were too small and I forgot to mention that he thinks he is under monarch mind control and believes he works with German intelligence ( they pay him in Mcdonald's and Subway gift cards ). He also believes he is the Captain of the Delaware militia. 


I have tons of screen shots and info on this guy if there is any interest.

Video of him harassing a senator at his home : https://www.delaware1059.com/news/e...cle_671e84f8-2d4f-11e8-9b83-471e67a3b354.html

links:

reddit: https://www.reddit.com/user/distillatemedia
facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pillsbury1
instagram: https://www.instagram.com/scrbinerb.reddy/


----------



## Burning Fanatic (Jun 4, 2018)

Guy named Devon, who goes by the alias "Short Fat Otaku." He's a fairly obscure Youtuber that does "Anti-SJW" videos, and hosts streams/talks with another guy named Scrump Monkey. I doubt that the guy alone is worth creating a thread for, so I'm curious as for whether or not there's an appropriate thread to bring him up in. That, or maybe there's more info on him I'm unaware of that could make a thread worth creating.

Most of the shit I can bring up has to do with his beef with Jim (Metokur). He and two others did a 2+ hour stream talking  about Jim's history on Metokur, and it was mostly uneventful: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGjY4fyrDmc

He said he'd talk with Jim in a stream ("We're not cowards!"), only to keep dodging several opportunity that arose. And when he did actually come on a stream to talk (with half-a-dozen other people present), he had barely much to say to Jim. He was very meek, and kept trying to pass off his whole stream as having successfully trolled Jim:
https://youtu.be/KLadhO0YOAg?t=2h37m

The main reason I bring him up here is that the guy thinks he's great at trolling people and shitposting, but is instead just really fucking awful at it:
https://twitter.com/bereitschaft_/status/996308720530415616
https://twitter.com/EDFoddguy/status/996392038382923778
If anybody has the original links or screenshots, I'll add + update it here.

I do want to point out that I don't have an issue with him (or anyone else) talking shit about Jim. I just find it particularly funny that he's one of those Skeptic™, Anti-SJW #Gamergate guys that's just "too hot to handle for his controversial opinions," and yet he's absolutely abysmal at sticking by this persona he puts on.


----------

